# Talking Smack Discussion Thread



## Astro Zombie

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

That was insane. Miz is incredible.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Fantastic promo defiantly the best one this year they would be idiotic not to show it next week and The Miz was right about what he said.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Miz just went in there and tore Bryan a new asshole on TV


----------



## ajmaf625

*Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

For those of you who don't have the WWE Network or haven't watch Talking Smack Miz interrupted Bryan and Renee and went off on how Bryan hasn't been treating the Miz and the IC Title with any respect. Both guys went off on each other, Bryan basically saying he doesn't like how Miz wrestles and Miz firing back by saying Bryan quit on the fans. If you can i recommend you check out this segment it was gold from all involved. So for those who have seen it what do you think happens now? Does Bryan torture Miz's life now? Thoughts?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Someone please upload Miz's promo. It was amazing!


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Miz has always been a great mic worker and promoter, he's wasted as a wrestler, needs to be a manager.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

they're gold when theyr'e together lol Bryan quit on the fans? that's hilarious.....They made him retire, good one Miz! They keep putting them together because they're gold.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

That was absolutely fucking intense. Loved that!


----------



## Lavidavi35

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

The Miz is extremely underrated. He is probably better on the mic than both Ambrose and Owens. The Miz is always slept on and it's frustrating. Glad he got to showcase himself a bit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

so you all are taking Miz's side on this one? Bryan is the bigger star clearly, Miz is just jealous. I doubt it was real but if it was, then I guess Miz is just jealous. But yeah, Bryan is clearly the bigger star. Bryan can say whatever he wants which I love.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

*HOLY FUCK TALKING SMACK WAS FUCKING AWESOME!! MIZ WITH THAT BELIEVABLE INTENSITY!! Damn he was so good, I think he had Bryan legit pissed, what a fucking storyline this is gonna be. So unpredictable, I haven't been this excited for wrestling since...That was just great SMACKDOWN LIVE & TALKING SMACK FUCKING RULE!!!*


----------



## Lavidavi35

Raven'sCrucifix said:


> Miz has always been a great mic worker and promoter, he's wasted as a wrestler, needs to be a manager.


Exactly what should happen. He'd be someone's perfect Paul Heyman.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Man, I felt bad when miz said "If you love wrestling so much why are you not wrestling on a gym right now"


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

My God. What a fucking promo! Loved that.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*



RubberbandGoat said:


> so you all are taking Miz's side on this one? Bryan is the bigger star clearly, Miz is just jealous. I doubt it was real but if it was, then I guess Miz is just jealous. But yeah, Bryan is clearly the bigger star. Bryan can say whatever he wants which I love.


it's a work guys. Bryan would never call someone a coward and mean it...He knows better than anyone how hard everyone in the back works. Bryan is basically supposed to be the proxy of the fans that always dismiss Miz as feeble and shit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

do you guys think it was real? because Bryan 's legacy should NOT be questioned.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Like I said in the live thread, I think Miz is one of the most underrated talents in the company by far. Apparently, he feels the same way. He destroyed Bryan here. And it was beautiful.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Bryan is very unscripted on this thing, but from every interview I have seen, Miz respects the Hell out of Bryan....His insults didn't even make sense...he knows Bryan is retired...WTF..it was kind of stupid to be honest. Great promo, but Bryan can't wrestle and if he could he would.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Hey OP, the link :

https://streamable.com/yvwz


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

That promo was amazing. Miz is one of the top 5 mic workers at least in the company. No one gets his character and how to make people engage with other wrestlers like Sandow. And the intensity and anger he showed in that promo. I really want to see where this story goes now.


Oh and I think it is a work for sure. Miz seems like he respect Bryan form interviews so I think this is for a story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

To be fair, lest people forget, Bryan has a brain lesion. He's not going to kill himself by going somewhere to wrestle when his love of wrestling is unquestioned. It truly was a killer segment


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Maryse destroyed Renee and Bryan weeka ago and now Miz destroyed Bryan? #ItCouple

That's why they're my favorite things in wrestling ever!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Holy shit Smackdown is untouchable compared to Raw.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

It seriously was one if not the best promo of the year. I kid you fucking not. INCREDIBLE PROMO...And also once again, Smackdown takes a big fucking shit all over RAW.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*



Marcos 25063 said:


> Hey OP, the link :
> 
> https://streamable.com/yvwz


That one cuts out early here is the full thing

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/v7j2.mp4


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Fuck Mondays, I'm ready willing and gable for Tuesday's :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> That one cuts out early here is the full thing
> 
> https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/v7j2.mp4


GOD, is so great :banderas


----------



## AoEC_

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Miz is incredible, and he just keeps on improving. I still think this is the promo of the year thus far:






A very very significant performer for Smackdown. They should use him wisely rather than dumping him to the side if and when he loses the title like they did after this main event run.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

I haven't seen that kind of fire from The Miz since I started to take him seriously back in 2010.

As soon as Miz showed up on Talking Smack, I thought Bryan would bury him and make him cry but things went in the complete opposite direction. Incredible surprise.


----------



## Peerless

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

I like how he made note that the reason he wrestles the way he does is so he doesn't get injured.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

And some people said that Cesaro's promo on WWE Draft was great and passionate kkkkk


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

I posted like ten post in the SDL thread about loving this promo, but what the hell... Miz is the only real heel in WWE, and he deserves all the praises he is getting right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

My goodness, I want to see this Miz on SD. This had to be the best promo of the year he went out there and tore Bryan a new one with tears in his eyes goodness you could see the fire.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

I might actually edit the title. Would anyone have any objections if this became the official Talking Smack discussion thread?

Rather than being a fluff piece, Talking Smack actively advances the women's division, the tag division, and the IC champion. Brilliant. I'm sure Bryan has said in the past that he does respect Miz IRL and vice versa, but I can't imagine that was a total work either. I think it was meant to be a kinda worked shoot, but Bryan got Miz fired up by basically shitting on all the hard work he's done. Love him or hate him, Miz is right- been there a decade now and has never been injured to my knowledge, or injured anyone else. He works his ass off.

But wow, work, shoot, whatever, insanely compelling.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

That promo made me feel sorry for both guys: 

Daniel Bryan because he's unable to compete in the ring again, and the Miz because he's under-appreciated.


----------



## Rise

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

That was amazing. He had me believing it was real, was legit as it gets. Destroyed Bryan and rightfully so, in my opinion Bryan's character was being a snob and The Miz just ate his soul no other way to put it. 

Just applause and enjoy and go watch it now if you haven't seen it. That's wrestling. Imagine if they could have a match, damn.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

I want to thank Carmella for the sneak attack. Made me turn it back on and catch this live. :smile2:


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Luckily, we all know how much The Miz absolutely loves Bryan. If that was real, my heart would have sank. 

Great work by both men!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

Just saw it and wow, that was a hell of a promo from Miz. I'd fuck with him a LOT MORE if he cut more promos like that.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

You know I have always been critical about how Miz made the IC title look like shit because of the time he gets. But for fuck sakes let this guy and his IC title challenger get some time on SDL to promote their match. The IC title means so much more and if Miz got the titme and so did his segments. The IC title wouldnt have to be the piss break match. I seriously expect a Danial Bryan vs Miz feud for the title. Bryan chooses new guys to face Miz for that title and will take it off him.

But seriously great fucking promo. I could see the tears in his eyes and it felt so real. Smackdown has all the best mic workers in the company and this just proved it. Another week where SDL > Raw.

EDIT: Also I need to find a place where I could watch Talking Smack, I cant find a good stream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

I add my voice to the chorus calling for an official Talking Smack thread. It's been good every week and tonight's was hit out of the park. :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*



EL SHIV said:


> I add my voice to the chorus calling for an official Talking Smack thread. It's been good every week and tonight's was hit out of the park. :mark:


I've just edited the title of this thread. Could a mod pin it or something?
@Chrome ?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

apart of me thinks Miz probably had doubts about doing that promo because its a fucked up thing to shove in someone's face don't you think? Bryan loves wrestling more than anyone in the world and he can't do it, so i'm sure Miz probably felt awful beforehand, anyone with a soul would....he knows the WWE fans miss Bryan.....if it was real, Miz should be fired!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*



EL SHIV said:


> I add my voice to the chorus calling for an official Talking Smack thread. It's been good every week and tonight's was hit out of the park. :mark:


Yeah first people were like Carmella did what, then like Did the Usos just legitmately bury Roman Reigns on a live mic and now nobody is even talking about either cause of the Miz and Bryan. I mean that show was better than three hours of Raw before the final segment.


----------



## StylesP1

RubberbandGoat said:


> apart of me thinks Miz probably had doubts about doing that promo because its a fucked up thing to shove in someone's face don't you think? Bryan loves wrestling more than anyone in the world and he can't do it, so i'm sure Miz probably felt awful beforehand, anyone with a soul would....he knows the WWE fans miss Bryan.....if it was real, Miz should be fired!


Miz and Bryan are close friends. I'm sure Bryan told him to bring it hard for this very reason...To get people talking. Great job by both.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

I hope Bryan comes out of retirement and makes Miz tap.!


----------



## NakNak

I want Daniel Bryan to kick Miz's ass...but sadly, that will not happen.

PROMO OF THE YEAR

Fuck, that was good.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Yeah but Bryan can't retaliate, unless he gets someone to face him. Its bad enough that the one match Bryan wanted to have was against Lesnar and now Shane gets that lol i mean shit!


----------



## Rise

RubberbandGoat said:


> apart of me thinks Miz probably had doubts about doing that promo because its a fucked up thing to shove in someone's face don't you think? Bryan loves wrestling more than anyone in the world and he can't do it, so i'm sure Miz probably felt awful beforehand, anyone with a soul would....he knows the WWE fans miss Bryan.....if it was real, Miz should be fired!




Why should he be fired? Cause you like Bryan more? Fact is Bryan sat there and called a 10 year vet a coward, and shit on how he wrestles. Acting like ring work is all that matters in wwe which is false. He deserved what he got even if it was cold blooded as hell. (This is a kayfabe response pretending this was real)


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I've just edited the title of this thread. Could a mod pin it or something?
> 
> @Chrome ?


Don't think it needs a sticky tbh, but I'm fine with an official discussion thread. It'll probably always be on the 1st page anyway.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i guess me feeling these emotions right now means it was a great promo...but Bryan can't say anything back so it just makes me sad.


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

Even though it was at work I'm pretty sure DB did not like having to listen to Miz make fun of his forced retirement.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

The Miz just exposed him. Danielson whines that the WWE "won't let him wrestle." Well then why doesn't he quit the WWE and go back to the Indies? Why doesn't he? For a guy who wrestles for the love of the business you would think he would quit, especially considering how much contempt he has for the company that signs his paychecks.

This was NOT a worked shoot. Look how Danielson stormed off the set. LOL.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

When you aren't 100% sure if a promo is a work or a shoot (this one is probably a mix of both), you know it's great.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

Here's the video of it: https://streamable.com/yvwz
shit got intense, Daniel Bryan looked legit sad when he said that if they (WWE) let him wrestle he would.


----------



## Kabraxal

Why couldn't this exist when Punk was still here.......


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think since Miz is such an ass (I mean that in the best way LOL), I've noticed that fans and co-workers alike kinda look at him as the easiest person to shit on, whether serious or jokingly. Bryan took some shots tonight like he usually does on Talking Smack, but I'll be damned if Miz didn't tag his ass with some verbal counters.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan better retaliate next week. Does he have to be cleared to give Miz a Yes Lock?


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

That show is fucking gold every single week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

it would be funny if Brie came back and challenged Maryse to a match.....or have a mixed intergender tag at WM between the four of them....


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The Miz just exposed him. Danielson whines that the WWE "won't let him wrestle." Well then why doesn't he quit the WWE and go back to the Indies? Why doesn't he? For a guy who wrestles for the love of the business you would think he would quit, especially considering how much contempt he has for the company that signs his paychecks.
> 
> This was NOT a worked shoot. Look how Danielson stormed off the set. LOL.


How do you know he has contempt for the company? He mocks Raw, and one they deserve mocking, and two, he's Smackdown GM, it's basically his role to mock the other team.

Also, they've had plenty of times where people have stormed off in worked shoots. Joey Styles, Mike Adamle, Tazz... hell, a certain Mr Punk left WWE with the belt in hand, and people thought that was real for a minute.


----------



## Ryan93

Holy fuck.

There's a lot of good heel promo's in the company right now(Rollins, Wyatt, Owens, Jericho) but Miz took shit to a whole new level there. Amazing heel work, great promo.

I would not at all be opposed to Miz someday getting another small main event push for a PPV or two, definitely possible with the brand split in place.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



scshaastin said:


> Even though it was at work I'm pretty sure DB did not like having to listen to Miz make fun of his forced retirement.


probably not but he knows his position is to put Smackdown and the wrestlers over so he will take it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

@Boy Wonder did Bryan pee in your cereal or something? I've noticed you have nothing but bad things to say about him all the time....


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



Rookie of the Year said:


> *How do you know he has contempt for the company?* He mocks Raw, and one they deserve mocking, and two, he's Smackdown GM, it's basically his role to mock the other team.
> 
> Also, they've had plenty of times where people have stormed off in worked shoots. Joey Styles, Mike Adamle, Tazz... hell, a certain Mr Punk left WWE with the belt in hand, and people thought that was real for a minute.


REALLY? He's always had contempt for the company. Just watch his interviews outside the company and the comments he makes in general.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The Miz just exposed him. Danielson whines that the WWE "won't let him wrestle." Well then why doesn't he quit the WWE and go back to the Indies? Why doesn't he? For a guy who wrestles for the love of the business you would think he would quit, especially considering how much contempt he has for the company that signs his paychecks.
> 
> This was NOT a worked shoot. Look how Danielson stormed off the set. LOL.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



RubberbandGoat said:


> @Boy Wonder did Bryan pee in your cereal or something? I've noticed you have nothing but bad things to say about him all the time....


Here we go again. Can't say anything bad him without being questioned to death.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

I was just wondering why you hate him so much. That's all.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan better retaliate next week. Does he have to be cleared to give Miz a Yes Lock?


You know what? I don't think so. Mick Foley isn't cleared by WWE doctors for shit, way too many concussions. He still came down at Mania and laid into Sheamus with those forearms- note that Sheamus never got a shot back. They could totally do an angle where Bryan snaps, launches his Yes Kicks and slaps on the Yes lock.

No flying headbutts or flying knees, though.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

And if you were paying attention, Bryan tried to leave, remember? They froze his contract and wouldn't let him go elsewhere....Or else he'd be gone. So they're making him stay. He wanted to go to Japan.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

Miz gave me goosebumps by the end of that. Jesus Christ, that was an amazing promo by Miz.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

Holy fuck. I always loved when Miz and Bryan went at it because of how perfect it was.

Miz took shit for not really being a good wrestler for years. People doubted him, shit on him. Never gave the guy a shot. Least he has good mic skills.

The crowd loved D-Bry for being the polar opposite. All the years in the indies, etc.

This was fucking sweet. Miz bringing up D-Bry's retirement was an oh shit moment.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

I guess we will read a dirt sheet report tomorrow about Bryan getting pissed off or not. We'll see.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



RubberbandGoat said:


> I was just wondering why you hate him so much. That's all.


Why I hate him? Tonight proved it. Look how much contempt he has for Miz. He's always made snarky remarks to The Miz. He has no respect for him at all. I understand Miz wasn't his choice to be paired up with on NXT, but it seems he still can't get over that. Whenever these two have interactions he's always acting like a douche to him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

the difference here is that when Bryan retired people legit were fucking sad, when Miz retires, no one will give a shit! I take solace in that.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

so you don't like him because he doesn't like the Miz? is that the true reason? I might not like wrestlers and comment on here, but i don't hate a wrestler personally. It seems you hate Bryan personally. And I take offense to that because he's such a good guy. He helped train me in APW boot camp when I was in wrestling school. So hating him personally is different than hating a character on TV.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The Miz just exposed him. Danielson whines that the WWE "won't let him wrestle." Well then why doesn't he quit the WWE and go back to the Indies? Why doesn't he? For a guy who wrestles for the love of the business you would think he would quit, especially considering how much contempt he has for the company that signs his paychecks.
> 
> This was NOT a worked shoot. Look how Danielson stormed off the set. LOL.


*First of all it's a work, but more importantly Bryan requested out of his contract when they wouldn't release him after he had 2 doctors clear him. He didn't retire until they did that last round of tests when they finally found he had real problems, that's when he realized he wouldn't be able to wrestle again and retired. They wouldn't let him out of his contract, and wouldn't clear him. You got worked hard you mark, lmao.*


----------



## wwetna1

Rookie of the Year said:


> You know what? I don't think so. Mick Foley isn't cleared by WWE doctors for shit, way too many concussions. He still came down at Mania and laid into Sheamus with those forearms- note that Sheamus never got a shot back. They could totally do an angle where Bryan snaps, launches his Yes Kicks and slaps on the Yes lock.
> 
> No flying headbutts or flying knees, though.


They would likely green light it if they knew he wouldn't go over board, but he is the same guy who wouldn't change things when admittedly Steph, HHH, Vince, Nikki, Michaels, Kane, and Cena all gave him that talk about the headbutts, knee, and dives


----------



## RubberbandGoat

He can put a Yes Lock on Miz and cost him the title...i mean come on..its just one move.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was brillantly done. Man, the emotions there were so raw, especially bringing up Daniel not being able to wrestle so soon after he just retired. You can see how he probably wanted to go with it because of how much heat Miz would get for mentioning it, but Bryan looked like he underestimated how much it still effects him because he looked really sad by the remarks. 

Miz may not be great in the ring, but fucking hell his character is top notch.


----------



## Green Light

Miz putting DB on blast :banderas

That was actually great. Miz made a GREAT point about wrestling the style he does. Everyone loves to shit on guys like him and praise guys like DB, and look where it's gotten them. Both 35, yet one can still wrestle and one is lucky not to be in a wheelchair and is likely permanently brain damaged.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *First of all it's a work, but more importantly Bryan requested out of his contract when they wouldn't release him after he had 2 doctors clear him. He didn't retire until they did that last round of tests when they finally found he had real problems, that's when he realized he wouldn't be able to wrestle again and retired. They wouldn't let him out of his contract, and wouldn't clear him. You got worked hard you mark, lmao.*


*
Rey had trouble with the WWE. He got out of his contract and went to another company. If Bryan wants to wrestle he can find a way to get out of his contract. No need to go in full smark defense mode.*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i want to know if Miz apologized and asked if he was okay or not...its just a fucked up thing to bring up...Maybe years down the line but not 6 months after the retirement.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Sometimes WWE's main roster can be rancid, but then WWE does stuff like what happened on Talking Smack, and reminds me why I love WWE and wrestling in general.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



RubberbandGoat said:


> I was just wondering why you hate him so much. That's all.


I think Bryan stole his girlfriend or something. If that isn't it then he's probably jealous his favorite could never be as over as the indy vegan :toomanykobes. His hatred for Bryan is almost as bad as Eva Maryse's for Seth.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I doubt Miz will get in trouble. He brought attention to the show. And I can't imagine people are upset considering how Bryan buried the new Universal Championship.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

It's amazing how many people think this is real.

Smackdown is fucking killing it!


----------



## Kabraxal

It's got us all "it was real!" "NO it wasn't!" "CAN NEXT TUESDAY JUST GET HERE?!"..... Yeah, job well fucking done.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*

Bryan can't get out of his contract. You just refuse to understand the situation because you hate Bryan so damn much. You don't even know him. At least I spent time with the guy when he was a trainer in wrestling school, and he's a hand on awesome guy and cares about the business. If your dream was taken away from you you'd be upset and angry too. But keep on hating!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Frankly, i'd be inclined to have Miz drop the IC title and line him up to be a contender for the big belt after this promo.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Like how come people aren't asking if Carmella is going to be fired for her attacking Nikki? But oh my goodness say something half-true with fierce teary eyes, and it's real.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



Iron Man said:


> I think Bryan stole his girlfriend or something. If that isn't it then he's probably jealous his favorite could never be as over as the indy vegan :toomanykobes. His hatred for Bryan is almost as bad as Eva Maryse's for Seth.


Not really. Just don't like a guy that has contempt for a company that signs his paychecks. His contempt started in day one in NXT.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

yet you like Roman Reigns, who failed a test and disrespected the company...Stay consistent Boy Wonder!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> yet you like Roman Reigns, who failed a test and disrespected the company...Stay consistent Boy Wonder!


I guess they are offenders too:

http://www.pwpix.net/wwe-wellness-program-violations/


----------



## Marcos 25063

WWE posted on facebook...They got me for a moment and I loved :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

JokersLastLaugh said:


> But oh my goodness say something half-true with fierce teary eyes, and it's real.


I think they knew what was going to be said, but I still think Maryse was caught off guard with the intensity of Miz's promo. Either that or she sold it incredibly well.


----------



## Dobbizzle

Damn, Miz should get more of a push. That was awesome, he's just leaped up in my eyes after that promo. Shame Bryan's not been cleared, that would be the sweetest feud around right now. I mean damn, so much fire. As much as I love AJ and wanted him to take the strap, I kinda want Miz/Ambrose now for the promos alone. Top class work by the Smackdown team for this show.


----------



## Vic Capri

I thought it turned into a shoot. Miz was turning RED cutting that promo! :lol

- Vic


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *
> Rey had trouble with the WWE. He got out of his contract and went to another company. If Bryan wants to wrestle he can find a way to get out of his contract. No need to go in full smark defense mode.*


*Okay so the let Rey out, fine they were apparently done using him up. Bryan is on record saying they wouldn't release him from his contract, because he tried. I'm sure they handle different people, you know...differently being that Bryan was the hottest wrestler on the planet at the time I can see why they didn't want him on LU or NJPW. Rey is a legend, but lets be honest here, wasn't as big at the time or as popular as Bryan is when he wanted out of his deal. 

No defense needed, it was a work lol. *


----------



## Chrome

It was a worked shoot, but it was a damn good one. Guessing Bryan picks someone to face Miz for the IC title at Backlash. Wonder who though? :hmm:


----------



## RubberbandGoat

If Bryan was cleared, he wouldn't lower himself to wrestle a curtain pre show jerker like the Miz...go back to MTV man!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Okay so the let Rey out, fine they were apparently done using him up. Bryan is on record saying they wouldn't release him from his contract, because he tried. I'm sure they handle different people, you know...differently being that Bryan was the hottest wrestler on the planet at the time I can see why they didn't want him on LU or NJPW. Rey is a legend, but lets be honest here, wasn't as big at the time or as popular as Bryan is when he wanted out of his deal.
> 
> No defense needed, it was a work lol. *


You're not understanding. There's no way WWE can prevent Danielson from wrestling for another company. He can quit and wait out the 90 day period and then go wrestle for another company. Just like Alberto can quit and eventually go work for another company. Since he's retired he does interviews and makes WWE out to be the bad guys. He did it again tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

@Rambo Apocalypse Bryan is so popular they put him on Raw to pop a rating, I mean give me a break! they know hes' still a hot commodity. He earned Vince's respect too which is huge. With their audience shrinking as it is, they can't afford Bryan going somewhere else because that promotion ends up the popular one over night.


----------



## muttgeiger

Chrome said:


> It was a worked shoot, but it was a damn good one. Guessing Bryan picks someone to face Miz for the IC title at Backlash. Wonder who though? :hmm:


Joey Samoey perhaps?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan leaving can't happen first of all, second of all if it did happen, it affects everyone around him because Total Divas is attached to the marketing train of WWE and if he leaves, that puts that show in jeopardy because hes on it and they won't want to show him if he pisses off the company and that's hard to do and they're paying him so damn much that they'd be losing money and if he leaves a huge chunk of the audience goes with him. Nobody gave a shit about Rey towards the end, he wasn't even on TV, not the same thing at all.


----------



## Chrome

muttgeiger said:


> Joey Samoey perhaps?


Possible, was thinking Cesaro myself. Makes a trade behind closed doors and Cesaro is revealed as a mystery opponent at Backlash. That's probably the direction I'd go in.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan leaving can't happen first of all, second of all if it did happen, it affects everyone around him because Total Divas is attached to the marketing train of WWE and if he leaves, that puts that show in jeopardy because hes on it and they won't want to show him if he pisses off the company and that's hard to do and they're paying him so damn much that they'd be losing money and if he leaves a huge chunk of the audience goes with him. Nobody gave a shit about Rey towards the end, he wasn't even on TV, not the same thing at all.


The show is called "Total Bellas" not "Total Bryan."


----------



## RubberbandGoat

and they couldn't market the show since he has such a huge presence on it. ON both of them, he'll be on both of them going forward.


----------



## JoeMcKim

It was a worked shoot, I'm sure theres nothing that The Miz said that Bryan didn't know he was going to say beforehand. You guys are a bunch of marks.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

listen, i want to call a truce, i just don't like how you don't like him personally. I took offense to it, but i'm calling a truce. Sorry I instigated an argument but I was heated. I hope we can get along going forward.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> and they couldn't market the show since he has such a huge presence on it. ON both of them, he'll be on both of them going forward.


Right, but "he" can quit if he wants. WWE cannot prevent him from quitting. There are obvious financial clauses that aren't beneficial to him if he quits. But if he truly wants to wrestle again WWE can't stop him from doing that in another company.


----------



## Satanixx

Chrome said:


> It was a worked shoot, but it was a damn good one. Guessing Bryan picks someone to face Miz for the IC title at Backlash. Wonder who though? :hmm:


Here's my pick.


----------



## muttgeiger

muttgeiger said:


> Joey Samoey perhaps?


Good call but they better hurry up with that best of 7 then

Edit- meant to quote the Cesaro post


----------



## FROSTY

The Boy Wonder said:


> You're not understanding. There's no way WWE can prevent Danielson from wrestling for another company. He can quit and wait out the 90 day period and then go wrestle for another company. Just like Alberto can quit and eventually go work for another company. Since he's retired he does interviews and makes WWE out to be the bad guys. He did it again tonight.


*No my friend you are the one not getting it. They were not going to let the most popular wrestler in the world walk just because he wanted to. They had all sorts of plans to use Bryan for when he finally wised up and retired, plus took the time needed to cope. Let's look at all his WWE projects he's involved in today after he's had the time to come to terms with his in ring career being over

1.) Total Bellas
2.) CWC commentator
3.) Smackdown Live GM
4.) Talking Smack

There was still a boatload of money to be made off Bryan, and they weren't gonna lose (the most popular wrestler in the world) that to another company.*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan can do anything right now, he can charge for autograph signings and make bank, he can write another book. His first one just went into paperback and was a bestseller in hardcover...so he can do whatever and be successful, not a lot of people have that luxury.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

and he will probably be the CWC commentator forever now. Its been a success and is outdrawing NXT shows on the Network...Triple H said he wanted it to be an annual thing so you have your annual commentary team already in Bryan and Mauro...Smackdown GM i don't know how long they'll do that but they'll make him a road agent for NXT most likely too, he'll have a job there forever if they allow it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *No my friend you are the one not getting it. They were not going to let the most popular wrestler in the world walk just because he wanted to. They had all sorts of plans to use Bryan for when he finally wised up and retired, plus took the time needed to cope. Let's look at all his WWE projects he's involved in today after he's had the time to come to terms with his in ring career being over
> 
> 1.) Total Bellas
> 2.) CWC commentator
> 3.) Smackdown Live GM
> 4.) Talking Smack
> 
> There was still a boatload of money to be made off Bryan, and they weren't gonna lose (the most popular wrestler in the world) that to another company.*


*
You don't get it. THEY can't stop Bryan from wrestling for another company. Yes, he signed contracts for all those projects and IF he quit he would lose all that money. No one is arguing that. Bryan agreed to being GM months ago. As well as those other projects.

But even with all that he still complains that the WWE won't let him wrestle. This is my point: they can't stop him from wrestling for another company. If he wants to give up all of those things you mentioned he can. *


----------



## AbareKiller

That was an Attitude era caliber promo, Russo would be proud.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *No my friend you are the one not getting it. They were not going to let the most popular wrestler in the world walk just because he wanted to. They had all sorts of plans to use Bryan for when he finally wised up and retired, plus took the time needed to cope. Let's look at all his WWE projects he's involved in today after he's had the time to come to terms with his in ring career being over
> 
> 1.) Total Bellas
> 2.) CWC commentator
> 3.) Smackdown Live GM
> 4.) Talking Smack
> 
> There was still a boatload of money to be made off Bryan, and they weren't gonna lose (the most popular wrestler in the world) that to another company.*


Fuck man sometimes the truth hurts, and you just made it a suplex city kind of hurt.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Fuck man sometimes the truth hurts, and you just made it a suplex city kind of hurt.


No, he didn't. He's saying WWE won't let him quit. No one is arguing that. I'm saying WWE can't prevent Danielson from wrestling for another company if he wants to quit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

@Boy Wonder Do you accept my truce? Sorry man.


----------



## NapperX

That was a cool work promo. Looked like both forgot some lines, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kudos to Bryan and Miz for getting the wrestling world buzzing. Loved the passion and the utter rawness of it. Sure beats the hell out of magic beans, doesn't it? :reigns2


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Maybe that's why they let Bryan say whatever he wants without punishment, they don't want him to go and can't afford to lose him.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> @Boy Wonder Do you accept my truce? Sorry man.


It's not a big deal bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RubberbandGoat said:


> @Boy Wonder Do you accept my truce? Sorry man.


You remind me of MarkedforDeath. Try to relax a bit.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

It is like Titus's promo is representative of what Raw has been the past three weeks, and Miz's promo is the representative of Smackdown.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I just dont want any enemies. I am a respectful guy and didn't want to throw shade. But yeah, that promo, wow! lol I wonder how Bryan will take Shane facing Brock..he's been wanting that match forever now lol at least he'll get a few promos with him, maybe!


----------



## AbareKiller

You see the passion and excitement in this thread and the SD forum in general? This is how WWE is suppose to make you feel, they haven't done that consistently for more than a decade. Time's are changing (at least for SD, RAW is still crap), and for the good. Job well done


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

I mean on SDL TV, Miz is still the hollywood A-lister, but man after what he said to DB on Talking Smack I would personally love to see him be more of a fired up, pissed off heel. A guy who's done with the criticism, Miz has always been a great promo but tonight he was on another level and I think he could consistently produce that and maybe with the character tweak get back into the Main Event scene. What do you guys think ?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i wonder who is writing for SD. Why are they giving us crap on Raw and awesome shit on SD? its almost as if the Raw writers think since its the flagship show, no way would SD be as good. Taking it for granted perhaps?


----------



## Godway

I'm sure it was a work. 

Some of you are taking this too far, praising Miz. Yeah, it was a good promo, I give him props for that. But career-ending injuries are in large part: bad luck. Bret Hart was the safest worker ever, and he was forced into early retirement because of a freak head kick by Goldberg. While his high-risk, hard bumping counter-part, HBK, wrestled well into his 40s despite a supposed career-ending injury, doing some of his best work in his later career. 

You can sit there praising Miz for being "safe" but meanwhile his matches are fucking DREADFUL. I don't care how many promos he cuts like this, he fucking sucks in the ring and has always sucked in the ring because he's not a pro wrestler. He's a mouth playing pro wrestler. Frankly I don't even think his promos are good beyond generic whiny heel shit, this was by far the best promo he ever cut. 

I'll take Daniel Bryan's WWE career any day of the week over Miz. People will be watching Bryan matches 10 years from now while they run across Miz vs. John Cena at Mania and be like "What the fuck is this? How was this on Wrestlemania?" He's sitting there talking about how he's never injured (which is a lie) and how he wrestles safe, when meanwhile, WWE puts him in multi-man matches or world class workers all the time because he's a shitty worker that needs numerous people in there with him to look watchable. That's not safe, that just means you fucking suck. 

I am not saying guys/girls should be out there killing themselves in the ring every week, far from it. I actually think most of the roster works TOO dangerous these days. But there's a balance to be made. You can be safer and not be at Miz's level of suckage. Please stop insulting Daniel Bryan, one of the greatest performers ever, like he worked himself into early retirement. What happened to him could happen to anybody, even the "safe" guys. It's the business they are in.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

Definitely. He brought out the realness. Just shows what these wrestlers can be when they are allowed to bring out their emotions, instead of doing scripted bullshit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

DB better punish him and put roadblocks in his path....Like send guys like Kane and others to beat him up every week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Great promo, but just very tasteless subject matter because DB's fans are still affected by his loss.


----------



## FROSTY

The Boy Wonder said:


> *
> You don't get it. THEY can't stop Bryan from wrestling for another company. Yes, he signed contracts for all those projects and IF he quit he would lose all that money. No one is arguing that. Bryan agreed to being GM months ago. As well as those other projects.
> 
> But even with all that he still complains that the WWE won't let him wrestle. This is my point: they can't stop him from wrestling for another company. If he wants to give up all of those things you mentioned he can. *


*Okay how? How is he suppose to wrestle for another company when he is still signed to a legal contract? Is he suppose to let the WWE corporate lawyer team drag him through court for breach of contract? Or is he suppose to take a 500 million dollar company to court, and bleed himself and his family dry with lawyer fees to fight his way out of his contract? Which one is the most reasonable option? Just so he can wrestle, after now knowing how serious his condition is. Even when he didn't know yet and thought he was fine if they wresn't willing to free him from his deal those were his options. Don't know where you keep getting this "it's as simple as him leaving and wrestling where he wants anyway if he really wanted to" nonsense. But it's clear you got some real issues with a guy you've never met.

You can't just quit and wait 90 days, you're still under contract if they don't want to release you. I feel like you should know that, unless you are incredibly young.*


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

imagine a vindictive Bryan signing Samoa Joe as his attack dog.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

Just watched the much-talked about clip. Yeah, I think we could use more of this Miz. He has the fire, but Vince is holding the gasoline. Your move McMahon.


----------



## Natecore

The Miz is talking smack on D Bry and poor Renee says this isn't what the show is about.

Oh Renee fpalm


----------



## D2theLux

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

Miz for dual titles!


----------



## OptionZero

I stepped away from watching wrestling for about a year and have only recently started paying attention to wwe again

caught wind of this on the interwebs and had to watch the full version

HOLY CRAP

I love this style of promo because it wasn't "heel" vs "face" - both sides had ground to stand on.

- It wasn't scripted, maybe loosely at best 
- It flowed organically from Bryan talking about doing crazy stuff before he came to WWE and then Miz rolled in and they kept that theme as the beef between them, like it happened naturally
- Renee Young sold it
- Maryse not saying a damn thing but . . . kinda nodding and pointing along?
- (he's not the first to do this) but Miz hyping the IC title 
- . . . and shitting on the kids fighting for the other titles
- GET THAT DAMN CAMERA ON ME
- Bryan walking off

Man, that was so good


----------



## foc

It figures a segment like that airs on some post-show and not Raw or SD.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Miz just sold the shit out of that. What a fucking great talent.


----------



## jupio1234

That Daniel/Miz promo
That Nikki/Carmella
Sooooo goooooooooooooooooooooood :shiiit:shiiit:shiiit:shiiit


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Okay how? How is he suppose to wrestle for another company when he is still signed to a legal contract? Is he suppose to let the WWE corporate lawyer team drag him through court for breach of contract? Or is he suppose to take a 500 million dollar company to court, and bleed himself and his family dry with lawyer fees to fight his way out of his contract? Which one is the most reasonable option? Just so he can wrestle, after now knowing how serious his condition is. Even when he didn't know yet and thought he was fine if they wresn't willing to free him from his deal those were his options. Don't know where you keep getting this "it's as simple as him leaving and wrestling where he wants anyway if he really wanted to" nonsense. But it's clear you got some real issues with a guy you've never met.
> 
> You can't just quit and wait 90 days, you're still under contract if they don't want to release you. I feel like you should know that, unless you are incredibly young.*


There are a number of ways he can go about this. WWE's reasoning for NOT wanting him to wrestle is due to the concussion crisis going on in this country. In case you didn't know high school FB participation is down significantly. Why? Because of the concussion crisis. If Bryan wrestles for WWE and gets another concussion those lawsuits against WWE will pile up. Danielson can quit the company and YES, WWE can still refuse to let him out of his contract. The only option would be court. Obviously he's not going to do that. But it's NOT like he doesn't have a compelling case. He might be in breach of contract, and he would need to pay the company for that, on top of their attorney fees. 

My problem with him is that he continues to make WWE out to be the bad guys when he knows damn well they are just protecting themselves like any business would. He does interviews and talks about his "wrestling itch" when he knows that will make fans sympathetic towards him against the company. He does all this even after the company goes out of their way to promote him and continue to make him a focal point of the brand. 

As far as my hatred goes for the guy I'll say this: I don't like the fact that he has such contempt for the company that employs him. There are thousands of talented wrestlers who will never get a shot in the WWE. This guy still gets promoted and paid by the company even after he retires and it still isn't good enough. How do I know this? Well Mr. Danielson was supposed to be at WM Axxess in Dallas. He didn't want to show up because he didn't want to have the obligations to promote the company (reported by Richard Gray). So he was replaced by Shawn Michaels. It's those things that piss me off.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Actually, he didn't want to be around wrestling after retiring. WM was so close to his retirement date that he didn't want to be around anything wrestling. He said he had a panic attack and broke down and had a mental breakdown because he missed wrestling and he couldn't do it anymore. That and him having a camera around him for a month for Total Bellas didn't help either....so he didn't go because he couldn't go. His heard wasn't into it, totally understandable.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> Actually, he didn't want to be around wrestling after retiring. WM was so close to his retirement date that he didn't want to be around anything wrestling. He said he had a panic attack and broke down and had a mental breakdown because he missed wrestling and he couldn't do it anymore. That and him having a camera around him for a month for Total Bellas didn't help either....so he didn't go because he couldn't go. His heard wasn't into it, totally understandable.


That's fine. But when you're advertised to be somewhere you show up. You don't leave fans hanging a few days before an advertised event.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

it was also supposed to be Daniel Bryan Appreciation Night too I think if I remember correctly. He loved wrestling too much, I cant' imagine being in a situation where my dreams couldn't go on anymore. So that bit I understand...but he wasn't punished for it.....he seems to not be punished over anything so I guess the WWE didn't care too much and understood.


----------



## Mordecay

Godway said:


> I'm sure it was a work.
> 
> Some of you are taking this too far, praising Miz. Yeah, it was a good promo, I give him props for that. But career-ending injuries are in large part: bad luck. Bret Hart was the safest worker ever, and he was forced into early retirement because of a freak head kick by Goldberg. While his high-risk, hard bumping counter-part, HBK, wrestled well into his 40s despite a supposed career-ending injury, doing some of his best work in his later career.
> 
> You can sit there praising Miz for being "safe" but meanwhile his matches are fucking DREADFUL. I don't care how many promos he cuts like this, he fucking sucks in the ring and has always sucked in the ring because he's not a pro wrestler. He's a mouth playing pro wrestler. Frankly I don't even think his promos are good beyond generic whiny heel shit, this was by far the best promo he ever cut.
> 
> I'll take Daniel Bryan's WWE career any day of the week over Miz. People will be watching Bryan matches 10 years from now while they run across Miz vs. John Cena at Mania and be like "What the fuck is this? How was this on Wrestlemania?" He's sitting there talking about how he's never injured (which is a lie) and how he wrestles safe, when meanwhile, WWE puts him in multi-man matches or world class workers all the time because he's a shitty worker that needs numerous people in there with him to look watchable. That's not safe, that just means you fucking suck.
> 
> I am not saying guys/girls should be out there killing themselves in the ring every week, far from it. I actually think most of the roster works TOO dangerous these days. But there's a balance to be made. You can be safer and not be at Miz's level of suckage. Please stop insulting Daniel Bryan, one of the greatest performers ever,* like he worked himself into early retirement.* What happened to him could happen to anybody, even the "safe" guys. It's the business they are in.


Eh he kinda did, with all the suicide dives, corner dropkicks where sometimes landed on his head, headbutts from the top rope. Yes. he was unlucky, but for what I heard apparently everyone: Vince, HHH, Cena, Brie and Kane told him to slow down a little and he refused to do so. If he was so good as people says (never a big fan but whatever) why didn't he change his style for one more safer?


----------



## Bayley <3

:wow 

That.. that sure was something...


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

Nice worked shoot


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing the arrogant, but pissed off heel having to overcome obstacles put there by the face authority figure. It hasn't been done enough (Commissioner Foley vs. Edge & Christian; Teddy Long vs. JBL, etc.) that it can still be fresh, especially with the chemistry Bryan and Miz has.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'm glad what Miz said was said. Work, whatever. It needs to be understood that these indy talents need to coexist with WWE grown talents.

Rollins gave up the title

DB gave up the title twice

and Finn gave up the title the night after he won it. 

This style isn't meant for every night with little to no build for the match. Miz' style worked because he was in legit story lines/angles to his matches. Punk adjusted his style and did a year long reign. People started calling him washed because he was wrestling WWE style. He had to, if he was gonna be top guy and featured a lot.

People get injured, I know, regardless of the style they wrestle, but I'm noticing more career level injuries atm, and I just think this "indy only guys" need to be featured more prominently/be at the top trend, can chill. 

This is coming from a dude who marks hard for DB/Cesaro/Punk/Sami, and other indy talent too.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

I want to see Bryan give Slater an IC title shot and have Miz lose to him, that'll embarass him..then Miz really goes off the rails.


----------



## Death Rider

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's fine. But when you're advertised to be somewhere you show up. You don't leave fans hanging a few days before an advertised event.


Cool screw the poor guy who is clearly still suffering from not being able to do his dream job because he did not feel up to doing a contract signing. Clearly that is more important then his happiness and mental state. You have an unhealthy obsession with hating on bryan jesus wept.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Boy Wonder said:


> There are a number of ways he can go about this. WWE's reasoning for NOT wanting him to wrestle is due to the concussion crisis going on in this country. In case you didn't know high school FB participation is down significantly. Why? Because of the concussion crisis. If Bryan wrestles for WWE and gets another concussion those lawsuits against WWE will pile up. Danielson can quit the company and YES, WWE can still refuse to let him out of his contract. The only option would be court. Obviously he's not going to do that. But it's NOT like he doesn't have a compelling case. He might be in breach of contract, and he would need to pay the company for that, on top of their attorney fees.
> 
> My problem with him is that he continues to make WWE out to be the bad guys when he knows damn well they are just protecting themselves like any business would. He does interviews and talks about his "wrestling itch" when he knows that will make fans sympathetic towards him against the company. He does all this even after the company goes out of their way to promote him and continue to make him a focal point of the brand.
> 
> As far as my hatred goes for the guy I'll say this: I don't like the fact that he has such contempt for the company that employs him. There are thousands of talented wrestlers who will never get a shot in the WWE. This guy still gets promoted and paid by the company even after he retires and it still isn't good enough. How do I know this? Well Mr. Danielson was supposed to be at WM Axxess in Dallas. He didn't want to show up because he didn't want to have the obligations to promote the company (reported by Richard Gray). So he was replaced by Shawn Michaels. It's those things that piss me off.


Do you have any proof of where he blames the WWE for not letting him wrestle specifically? Sounds like you're just bitter you didn't get to meet him and now you're just taking it out in any way possible.

It's unrealistic for him to go and wrestle anywhere else. Financially, logistically and physically. 

Nowhere else would realistically clear him to wrestle following the results of the last scan that showed he had to retire from in-ring competition.

In fact, Bryan has spoken openly about being happy being involved with the WWE in a non-wrestling capacity after turning down the opportunity to pursue a university course in Biology & Ecology.

Also, wtf? The man suffers from a mental breakdown and is stressed, upset and you still expect him to show up? Despite being in a state that would be acceptable to not show up for a part-time job at a bar let alone a stressful and busy environment like Wrestlemania. He wasn't even on the card. Give the guy a break.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan was known for those high spots and signatures that popped the crowd. He didn't think that mat based wrestling would get over, even though he was already over to the point where that didn't matter.


----------



## FROSTY

The Boy Wonder said:


> There are a number of ways he can go about this. WWE's reasoning for NOT wanting him to wrestle is due to the concussion crisis going on in this country. In case you didn't know high school FB participation is down significantly. Why? Because of the concussion crisis. If Bryan wrestles for WWE and gets another concussion those lawsuits against WWE will pile up. Danielson can quit the company and YES, WWE can still refuse to let him out of his contract. The only option would be court. Obviously he's not going to do that. But it's NOT like he doesn't have a compelling case. He might be in breach of contract, and he would need to pay the company for that, on top of their attorney fees.
> 
> My problem with him is that he continues to make WWE out to be the bad guys when he knows damn well they are just protecting themselves like any business would. He does interviews and talks about his "wrestling itch" when he knows that will make fans sympathetic towards him against the company. He does all this even after the company goes out of their way to promote him and continue to make him a focal point of the brand.
> 
> As far as my hatred goes for the guy I'll say this: I don't like the fact that he has such contempt for the company that employs him. There are thousands of talented wrestlers who will never get a shot in the WWE. This guy still gets promoted and paid by the company even after he retires and it still isn't good enough. How do I know this? Well Mr. Danielson was supposed to be at WM Axxess in Dallas. He didn't want to show up because he didn't want to have the obligations to promote the company (reported by Richard Gray). So he was replaced by Shawn Michaels. It's those things that piss me off.


*I mean he just got soul crushing news and had to retire from his absolute dream job, I can understand him not wanting to return to the not only the super bowl of his profession but the biggest one in history about a month later. I feel expecting him to fight WWE in court just to prove "he just wants to wrestle," and your views on him having all this contempt for the company (when you can watch interviews from anyone currently or previously in the WWE (including management) that worked with Bryan and none of them will have a bad thing to say about him, but beyond that talk about what a great human being he is) is unreasonable. But whatever, you are clearly in the minority with this particular opinion.*


----------



## Godway

Mordecay said:


> Eh he kinda did, with all the suicide dives, corner dropkicks where sometimes landed on his head, headbutts from the top rope. Yes. he was unlucky, but for what I heard apparently everyone: Vince, HHH, Cena, Brie and Kane told him to slow down a little and he refused to do so. If he was so good as people says (never a big fan but whatever) why didn't he change his style for one more safer?


I'm just saying, do you see the guy every week? He looks like he's still in great shape, and could probably still wrestle a 5 star match tomorrow. The difference between him and say HBK is that they let HBK come back, while medical restrictions are too much these days and they refused to let Bryan come back. He feels he can still do all of those same headbutts, dropkicks, dives, etc and be a productive wrestler. It's WWE who doesn't want to risk it. He's not retired by choice, and he can still work, I guess is what I'm saying.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

i bet maryse got totally turned on


----------



## Danjo1986

With eyes watering up, Miz seemed like he was being more of Mike Mizanin. It's kind of bs though because his argument was DB quit but he had no choice but to retire. You could tell that really pissed DB off but he wasn't going to get him to stop screaming. I'd like to see a rare face authority figure put road blocks in front of a heel champ.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Moments like this makes The Miz awesome. Seriously Miz should be in the WWE Championship picture again. Like ASAP.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

yeah, DB hopefully punishes him real soon.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

MrEvans said:


> *Do you have any proof of where he blames the WWE for not letting him wrestle specifically? Sounds like you're just bitter you didn't get to meet him and now you're just taking it out in any way possible.*
> 
> It's unrealistic for him to go and wrestle anywhere else. Financially, logistically and physically.
> 
> Nowhere else would realistically clear him to wrestle following the results of the last scan that showed he had to retire from in-ring competition.
> 
> In fact, Bryan has spoken openly about being happy being involved with the WWE in a non-wrestling capacity after turning down the opportunity to pursue a university course in Biology & Ecology.


He complains a lot about NOT being able to wrestle so who is he indirectly talking about? Tonight might have been a worked shoot or just a shoot. Let's say it was real. When Miz questioned him he blamed WWE for not being able to wrestle. He does interviews where he talks about being prevented from wrestling. 

And NO I didn't buy a ticket to meet him. However I did when it was announced that HBK was replacing him.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

If Miz were to be far more aggressive in the ring, then I could take him more seriously. And if he were to come out on top against higher elevated superstars than who he faces now, then it helps moreso for both him and the belt.

I think for me, some of it stems from what he did during his WWE Championship run (where he had a feud with Jerry Lawler!). And then from there, just something has always seemed off.


----------



## kpenders

I've always liked Miz since he was with Morrison in 08, was sooo happy to see him destroy that smug turd Daniel. Bryan looked like he was about to cry, fking incredible.


----------



## FROSTY

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's fine. But when you're advertised to be somewhere you show up. You don't leave fans hanging a few days before an advertised event.


*So wait a minute here...You have a issue with him not simply quitting and talking WWE to court, which would entail leaving them high and dry, but he better show up for something if he's on the poster. That seems hypocritical.*


----------



## TheDancingBear

Miz was in the zone all the way through that and even when Renee tried to step in with the stupid " this isn't what the show is about " comment Miz just handled it like a pro dismissed her like a blue ass fly and carried on his work.


----------



## The One Man Gang

Pretty sure there's always been legit beef between them. 






start @ 2:00


----------



## Chrome

Natecore said:


> The Miz is talking smack on D Bry and poor Renee says this isn't what the show is about.
> 
> Oh Renee fpalm


Betcha anything she didn't know about the worked shoot. Maryse probably didn't know either. That's the best way to one of those, only the people that REALLY need to know about it know about it.


----------



## Godway

The One Man Gang said:


> Pretty sure there's always been legit beef between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start @ 2:00


tbf, Miz and Cole were both stooges to Vince, basically echoing his sentiments on what Daniel Bryan was, hence why Cole buried him every single week on commentary for like three years. No matter what they say NOW, Vince hated Bryan and never wanted him to succeed because he simply doesn't get how he could succeed.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *So wait a minute here...You have a issue with him not simply quitting and talking WWE to court, which would entail leaving them high and dry, but he better show up for something if he's on the poster. That seems hypocritical.*


No. He can quit the company as long as he gives them a proper notice, like any decent employee would. But when you back out days before an event?


----------



## Martins

And this is just a tiny portion of how good the WWE could be if everything wasn't so overscripted and micromanaged.

Shame this has to happen on the Network after the actual show.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Nah, they're cool with one another....I remember in the WM30 special about Bryan that they made on the Network that they had a scene with Bryan and Miz and they're smiling and laughing together.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The One Man Gang said:


> Pretty sure there's always been legit beef between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start @ 2:00


His contempt seeps through the screen.


----------



## FROSTY

*Guys I'm pretty sure that not only are Bryan and Miz friends, but Bryan probably okayed everything Miz was gonna say ahead of time. It's still gonna be a great angle and I can't wait to see what happens next.*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

if Vince didn't like him, then why did he make him the focal point of NXT? why did they give him that huge Summerslam return as the final tag partner? Why did Vince give a shit when he retired? Vince was even crying. He probably didn't want him to be the guy, because he likes making his own stars, but he still respected DB. he just figures you can only book small guys as underdogs.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I truly feel in my heart that the WWE would fire Miz before they fired Bryan, because one would make a huge business impact and the other wouldnt.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RubberbandGoat said:


> I truly feel in my heart that the WWE would fire Miz before they fired Bryan, because one would make a huge business impact and the other wouldnt.


WWE could fire Daniel Bryan and wherever he went he wouldn't make a significant impact on that shows ratings. He's NOT Hulk Hogan. He would give that company buzz for about a month but it wouldn't last.


----------



## FROSTY

The Boy Wonder said:


> No. He can quit the company as long as he gives them a proper notice, like any decent employee would. But when you back out days before an event?


*You can respond or not I'm done for now, but you are being pretty unreasonable about him not making a event after his whole world got turned upside down. I mean damn wrestling was his life for a decade and a half, and then poof it was gone. With his level of love and passion for the business can't you kinda understand why he wasn't ready to do the biggest wrestlemania of all time.

Appreciate the good discussion without it evolving into a name calling contest :yes*


----------



## toontownman

Miz showing just how underrated a perfomer he is. 

Congrats again for the WWE marketing team. First surely a great set of ratings for Raw and Smackdown due to the Elbowgate work. Now an instant win on making Talking Smack must watch tv. It is a great time for talents to hopefully really get time to shine whether its on Raw/Smackdown, Social media/WWE.com or MainEvent/Superstars. If they can find a way to make the latter two shows worth watching they will really be set up. 

Returning to the Miz. Again Kudos for instantly ramping up the IC Title in credibility. I know a few people have said in this thread have him drop the title and get him in the main event scene. But that is absolutely the opposite of what should happen IMO. This type of spotlight and publicity almost puts the IC title up alongside the world title, building on this story line could absolutely make the title as relevant. I felt they were doing similar with the US title and Rusev too.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *You can respond or not I'm done for now, but you are being pretty unreasonable about him not making a event after his whole world got turned upside down. I mean damn wrestling was his life for a decade and a half, and then poof it was gone. With his level of love and passion for the business can't you kinda understand why he wasn't ready to do the biggest wrestlemania of all time.
> 
> Appreciate the good discussion without it evolving into a name calling contest :yes*


I think you need to relax when someone has a different opinion than you. Why is it that Danielson is so shielded from any criticism? 

Anyways...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768279557094907904


----------



## FROSTY

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think you need to relax when someone has a different opinion than you. Why is it that Danielson is so shielded from any criticism?
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768279557094907904


*God you're a mark :bryanlol*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *God you're a mark :bryanlol*


Yeah because it's real damn it! Jesus Christ.


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Eh he kinda did, with all the suicide dives, corner dropkicks where sometimes landed on his head, headbutts from the top rope. Yes. he was unlucky, but for what *I heard apparently everyone: Vince, HHH, Cena, Brie and Kane told him to slow down a little and he refused to do so.* If he was so good as people says (never a big fan but whatever) why didn't he change his style for one more safer?


Yeah he admitted that the day after he had retired. Cena, HHH, Vince, Stephanie, Nikki, Kane, and Michaels all by his own admission had pulled him aside and gave him that talk before but he didn't agree with them because that wasn't what he liked. He said it himself you never know the feeling of flying through the ropes and everything else when he retired. HE also said he asked Brie to hide seizures he had on the way to trying to return. IT was one doctor for WWE who kept red flagging him and saying something was wrong in his impact test (you can them giving one on Breaking Ground), a bunch of specialists disagreed, and then the cutting edge specialist they found agreed with what the wwe doctor was saying doing his Impact tests 

I said it earlier, but I do think they would allow him to light into Miz and attack him physically like Foley was allowed to do or Christian/Edge teases to do whenever they confront someone. They probably won't though just because they likely feel he wouldn't settle for just a series of kicks to a yes chant and yes lock. He would probably want to line someone up for the running knee, flying headbutt, or dive, and at that point they can't control him since he wouldn't do it when multiple guys all tried to tell him after his first injury to slow down and don't do that stuff or save it


----------



## TheClub

LMAO I cant believe people are getting worked up for a worked shoot promo. Miz is so underated xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder

TheClub said:


> LMAO I cant believe people are getting worked up for a worked shoot promo. Miz is so underated xD
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


There was some reality to it. Bryan's legit hatred and disrespect for Miz came out tonight. I believe Miz said weeks ago that he wasn't able to tell his story on television like Bryan was able to. So there's some animosity there.


----------



## Fissiks

The Boy Wonder said:


> There was some reality to it. Bryan's legit hatred and disrespect for Miz came out tonight. I believe Miz said weeks ago that he wasn't able to tell his story on television like Bryan was able to. So there's some animosity there.


except there isn't...like seriously stop being a numbnuts just because you hate Bryan. This was a promo against all the fans that think Miz is a bit of a wimp with Bryan serving as the proxy.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Could this lead to DB signing Samao Joe to destroy the Miz?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Fissiks said:


> except there isn't...like seriously stop being a numbnuts just because you hate Bryan. This was a promo against all the fans that think Miz is a bit of a wimp with Bryan serving as the proxy.


Holy fuck dude. Miz got the best of Bryan tonight in a shoot style interview. Why can't you admit it instead of trying to protect Bryan? These two have problems with each other. If you think they were giving each other high fives afterwards you're sadly mistaken. Every time they have a segment together Bryan is always making snarky comments to Miz. The Miz is everything that Bryan despises about the WWE. Think about it: why do guys like Bryan and Punk have such disrespect for The Miz? It's because he had just as hard of a road to the WWE as they did, expect he didn't "pay his dues" like they did.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

work or not Miz tore Bryan a new ass and all the indy "stars" in the WWE.


----------



## RKO 4life

Wow the Miz made Bryan look like a little girl. That little girl walked off and The Miz is the king of the TALKING SD!!!


----------



## Fissiks

The Boy Wonder said:


> Holy fuck dude. Miz got the best of Bryan tonight in a shoot style interview. Why can't you admit it instead of trying to protect Bryan? These two have problems with each other. If you think they were giving each other high fives afterwards you're sadly mistaken. Every time they have a segment together Bryan is always making snarky comments to Miz. The Miz is everything that Bryan despises about the WWE. Think about it: why do guys like Bryan and Punk have such disrespect for The Miz? It's because he had just as hard of a road to the WWE as they did, expect he didn't "pay his dues" like they did.


I'm not protecting Bryan, I am just pointing out that this was a work designed to put over the Miz and the IC title and to further a rivalry that has been there ever since Bryan was assigned to be Miz's rookie. Bryan doesn't actually believe the Raw superstars are lazy or that Miz is a coward


----------



## Legion

DAMN Miz absolutely 1000% :buried Bryan, I love Daniel Bryan but he deserved to be called out there, and Miz did just that and destroyed him


----------



## Kabraxal

Fissiks said:


> I'm not protecting Bryan, I am just pointing out that this was a work designed to put over the Miz and the IC title and to further a rivalry that has been there ever since Bryan was assigned to be Miz's rookie. Bryan doesn't actually believe the Raw superstars are lazy or that Miz is a coward


And given how they played up Bryan's mental state in interviews and on this show all the time, it made sense. If Bryan wasn't injured and retired, this would be a clear cut work for Bryan's redemption. Or maybe the WWE played the long game, knowing of this split for a long long time and held off for something like this. I mean doubtful, but fuck it would be the work of the century if true. Even bigger than Punk's worked/shoot beef in 2011.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

yeah it hurts that he can't wrestle, i would love for him to tap out Miz.


----------



## FROSTY

CenaBoy4Life said:


> work or not Miz tore Bryan a new ass and all the indy "stars" in the WWE.


*:yes he did :bryanlol*



RKO 4life said:


> Wow the Miz made Bryan look like a little girl. That little girl walked off and The Miz is the king of the TALKING SD!!!


*The little girl thing was too much, clear bait.*


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Would you like to see Miz tweak his character to more of what he said to DB ?*

Miz killed that little rat.

Kinda reminded me why I'm the Miz fan and why I dont like Bryan.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

The Boy Wonder said:


> There was some reality to it. Bryan's legit hatred and disrespect for Miz came out tonight. I believe Miz said weeks ago that he wasn't able to tell his story on television like Bryan was able to. So there's some animosity there.


You need to chill, dude. I can't find that article now but I'm pretty sure DB and The Miz are actually really good friends and speak highly of each other. You've been worked. :lmao


----------



## MarkovKane

Fissiks said:


> I'm not protecting Bryan, I am just pointing out that this was a work designed to put over the Miz and the IC title and to further a rivalry that has been there ever since Bryan was assigned to be Miz's rookie. Bryan doesn't actually believe the Raw superstars are lazy or that Miz is a coward


Fic-tion-al Characters, am I getting through, guys.....

I actually wanted to put a thread asking if WWE would let Miz and Dbry fight in a Submission match, no action outside the ropes, no turnbuckles, like straight up wrestling on the mat....Maybe even do full blown greco roman wrestling, cause bigger guys tend to win those matches and Miz could beat him. 


I think each side has their views, and both are right. As someone more on the Indy side, just not as far over as many, but I'd say there is room for both styles. 

Smackdown doesn't need to be all Indy guys who made it the right way. Yeah Miz is a douche, but WWE needs mid-card douches who don't deserve as much like him, if they didn't, they would cycle out injured guys like RAW does with its WWE Championship (yeah suck on that a little, it stings). 

But my biggest problem was, that ALL champions and ALL guys/girls getting pushed during pre-split, were people who obviously didn't deserve it as much, at least that is how they were painted by WWE and the fans. But fact is, everyone deserves a championship, I mean anyone who made it to WWE is tough enough (he he), and should be given respect. WWE and their stupid creative writing that I think is now on RAW, built this culture for fans to despise these people and teach us they don't actually deserve it, but are chosen so fuck you, which is only reason all WWE fans except myself hated on Charlotte this last year. 

My only thing, I feel Miz type fighting could do a little more, on other side, some guys and girls could do with a lot less. I personally don't care for focus on the spots, and in between them is just transition (no substance) from one spot to another. Miz matches have some substance just lack so don't stand out. 

I'd say Smackdown should thrive for Styles vs Cena type matches. Which is perfect balance of everything, unlike Rollins vs Balor, which was heavy on the Indy/Japan side.


----------



## TKOK

that wasn't a shoot or work, that was a televised murder.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Teh Kok said:


> that wasn't a shoot or work, that was a televised murder.


It was like a verbal version of the Lesnar/Orton match or the Undertaker/Mankind's Hell in the Cell match.


----------



## AbareKiller

All this Miz/Bryan talk is overwhelming the fact that the Usos basically shoot on Reigns. They said he's the reason they started getting booed.


----------



## zkorejo

That was something else. Miz just killed it. It came off as a real confrontation between the 2. I honestly am confused... I dont know if it was all real or not but We have never seen Miz like that. 

I mean.. I'm sure it was a work but it seems like they are using their real issues with management/fans/each other on talking smack. It is exactly how wrestling characters should be. Letting wrestlers be themselves but only exaggerated and magnified. It has to be a work but the way Miz cut that promo I cant help but feel they green-lit Miz to be himself (not a heel character he plays) and respond to his critics and Daniel Bryan has been one of them. 

This helps Miz, the IC title and Smackdown. Kudos to the person who is letting all this happen. Whoever writes Raw shows needs to get their heads out of their asses and learn a thing or two from Talking Smack.


----------



## RetepAdam.

AbareKiller said:


> All this Miz/Bryan talk is overwhelming the fact that the Usos basically shoot on Reigns. They said he's the reason they started getting booed.


And even that's just trying to distract everyone from the fact that J. Cole went platinum with no features. :cudi


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Was Miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

You know that has proved to be true in case of Bryan and seth, perhaps they are not suitable for wwe, guys like miz and reigns have adapted to the wwe style and always have safe matches.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bow down to the, bow down to The Miz!

I'll continue to say it every week. Talking Smack is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

MillionDollarChamp said:


> imagine a vindictive Bryan signing Samoa Joe as his attack dog.



I think this exactly whats going to happen, not sure much as a double turn with Miz turning face and DB Heel, more like DB just being like " You think you're the champ to beat on my show? Prove it" and bringing in Joe someone DB KNOWS Miz would have an extremely hard time beating cleanly.


----------



## Cipher

That was the biggest slaughter on the mic since Billy Gunn and The Rock.


----------



## NXT Only

Idk man I feel like this is setting up a DB in ring return for some reason. Did you see the look in his eyes? Dude was about to start crying


----------



## Kostic

*Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*






We just saw The Miz cut this fantastic promo on Talking Smack. But considering it's still The Miz, what are the chances they actually follow up on it and not immediately forget about it and move on like they usually do with pretty much everything? They need to build something for The Miz after this, yet I fully expect him to just drop the IC belt at Backlash, maybe to Ziggler since he's no longer in the main event.


----------



## Banez

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

They would be stupid not to.

I think they planted seeds on something amazing there. Dont think they did that segment just for the fun of it.


----------



## ToyotaRoberts

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

I believe they will do so, it's involving Bryan, whose still a big part of the company, it'd be hard to drop something like that, especially considering all the things that Miz said. It'd be very odd for them to have a promo with that much bite, and talked about as much as it is, just dropped.


----------



## KingCosmos

That was the best promo i've seen in years and i mean that. WWE has to follow through with this. If Miz isn't a top talent by next year WWE has screwed up immensely


----------



## Obi-Wan Canadian

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

Most likely not, this is WWE were talking about. Remember the 1 week between Mizdow and Macho Mandow, WWE is really good at screwing up golden opportunities.


----------



## AbareKiller

Cipher said:


> That was the biggest slaughter on the mic since Billy Gunn and The Rock.


Damn! I remember that promo, Rock was a savage with that promo. That one promo single handedly killed Billy Gunn's main even push.


----------



## JTB33b

Maryse's twitter comment pretty much confirms what 90% of us already knew and that it was a work. No way she would publictly call Bryan a coward for being forced to retire and not be able to do what he loves to do. Miz and Bryan are just awesome(no pun intended) performers and this is why Bryan was and still is so over as a babyface. He can literally get people to feel sympathy towards him by just his facial expressions.


----------



## Sincere

Holy shit.... 

That was easily one of the best worked-shoot promos I've ever seen. 










My hat is off to all involved--Miz, Bryan, Renee... they sold they shit out of it. Just beautiful. Dat high drama. :applause


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

*Well given that the show went off the air over 5 hours ago and we're not only still talking about it, but it's still trending on Twitter I'd have to say this was a perfectly executed angle, and they will follow it up somehow. My guess is Bryan addresses it in the ring to open the show, and probably names Joe as Miz's challenger at Backlash to keep the story going. If they slow play this they could make this last until Wrestlemania for the payoff (whatever that may be) or beyond. Hell there is all sorts of ideas and ways they can take this, plenty of old booking tricks in the bag to make this kind of perfectly shot angle into a storyline that not only lasts but is entertaining for some time.*


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

They have to be absolutely stupid if they dont. This is their chance to make The Miz and IC title relevant again.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

They better.

What... What if... What if DB wrestles the Miz...? :enzo


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

can you imagine how much money they'd make and how much subscriptions would go up if they announced that Bryan will come out of retirement to stick it to the Miz...holy shit!


----------



## AbareKiller

Watched it again, man Miz was straight ruthless: "Why don't you quit and go wrestle in the bingo halls with your Indy friends".


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

They may follow it up but they won't follow it up in a way that really means anything, given that it's The Miz, and we're talking about a promo in a promotion that's completely based around workrate.

And no, they're not gonna let Bryan come out of retirement, and if they did, as good of a talker as The Miz is, Bryan coming back to wrestle Miz would be a waste of money. You bring Bryan back, if at all to wrestle a top guy like Brock Lesnar, AJ Styles, etc.


----------



## AbareKiller

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

This isn't Raw guys, the SD creative team know what they are doing. There will be a follow up, a great one.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

it was such a real promo it got everyone's juices flowing, it might be a good thing they're blurring reality and kayfabe after all.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They may follow it up but they won't follow it up in a way that really means anything, given that it's The Miz, and we're talking about a promo in a promotion that's completely based around workrate.
> 
> And no, they're not gonna let Bryan come out of retirement, and if they did, as good of a talker as The Miz is, Bryan coming back to wrestle Miz would be a waste of money. You bring Bryan back, if at all to wrestle a top guy like Brock Lesnar, AJ Styles, etc.


Lmao, this is the only possible way they would ever consider bringing Bryan back, simply because The Miz would be a safe match. Brock Lesnar?? Come on.


----------



## tailhook

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Okay how? How is he suppose to wrestle for another company when he is still signed to a legal contract? Is he suppose to let the WWE corporate lawyer team drag him through court for breach of contract? Or is he suppose to take a 500 million dollar company to court, and bleed himself and his family dry with lawyer fees to fight his way out of his contract? Which one is the most reasonable option? Just so he can wrestle, after now knowing how serious his condition is. Even when he didn't know yet and thought he was fine if they wresn't willing to free him from his deal those were his options. Don't know where you keep getting this "it's as simple as him leaving and wrestling where he wants anyway if he really wanted to" nonsense. But it's clear you got some real issues with a guy you've never met.
> 
> You can't just quit and wait 90 days, you're still under contract if they don't want to release you. I feel like you should know that, unless you are incredibly young.*


If you really want out of a contract, its a) not that hard to make a stink big enough for it to happen, and b) WWE likely wouldn't stand in his way. 

BRIE on the other hand... I seriously doubt she wants him to tank Total Divas/Bellas and have him go on the road 300+ days a year with the likelihood his situation would only get worse.

Simple fact.. he's there because he wants to be and he makes very good money doing it. Everything else is just Kayfabe.


----------



## jupio1234

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

This is what the IC needed. The tittle was an absolute joke before today , the feud with Apollo was on a COMMERCIAL BREAK.
This is perfect to make a better Miz and give him a good/great match and feud. 
The disrespect of the IC before this promo was awfull and i am glad he talked about that.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

DB will sign Samoa Joe to face The Miz.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



Kostic said:


> Lmao, this is the only possible way they would ever consider bringing Bryan back, simply because The Miz would be a safe match. Brock Lesnar?? Come on.


You know I was talking about name value and not safety, don't be ridiculous. If you're not gonna bring him back to wrestle a top guy, don't bring him back. 

They're not considering bringing Bryan back with Miz, either, they flat out said they'll never clear him. And if they did, as much as fans might cheer to see Bryan again in the ring, ultimately they'll be disappointed that they brought Bryan back just to wrestle The Miz. That's not the match ANY Bryan fan has in mind.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know I was talking about name value and not safety, don't be ridiculous. If you're not gonna bring him back to wrestle a top guy, don't bring him back.
> 
> They're not considering bringing Bryan back with Miz, either, they flat out said they'll never clear him. And if they did, as much as fans might cheer to see Bryan again in the ring, ultimately they'll be disappointed that they brought Bryan back just to wrestle The Miz.


They won't be disappointed. Everyone would know it's just a one-off and would look forward to Bryan busting out some signature moves, no matter against who, and the reaction would be crazy.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

They have to i'm just not sure how when they obviously won't allow Bryan to Wrestle anymore.

Doing an angle where they bring someone in to wrestle on Bryans behalf would kill the heat in the angle.

Now i kinda think bringing in joe and have him kill The Miz and take his title proving Bryan right only for a more serious fiery Miz to come back later and regain it could work. The problem with that is it might make Bryan the Heel and Miz the face and you don't want that dynamic.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

Yeah, everybody would go crazy, but it wouldn't be the reason people want Bryan back in the ring. People want to see Bryan and Nakamura kneeing each other in the face. Bryan's wrestling was so loved because he wasn't about "safe" matches. Having a paint by numbers match with Miz, while it would get a reaction, it wouldn't draw any money and people, even if it's only sub-consciously would be disappointed that this is Bryan's last wrestling match ever, against the fucking Miz.

Furthermore, if they brought him back to fight Miz, it would undo everything they've ever said about not letting him wrestle because of concussion concerns, and they'd get tons of heat.


----------



## 2Pieced

The Boy Wonder said:


> Holy fuck dude. Miz got the best of Bryan tonight in a shoot style interview. Why can't you admit it instead of trying to protect Bryan? These two have problems with each other. If you think they were giving each other high fives afterwards you're sadly mistaken. Every time they have a segment together Bryan is always making snarky comments to Miz. The Miz is everything that Bryan despises about the WWE. Think about it: why do guys like Bryan and Punk have such disrespect for The Miz? It's because he had just as hard of a road to the WWE as they did, expect he didn't "pay his dues" like they did.


Seriously dude, do you really think Bryan constantly taking shots at the Miz week after week since the draft was him just going out of his way to do it.

It was always leading somewhere and this was it.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, everybody would go crazy, but it wouldn't be the reason people want Bryan back in the ring. People want to see Bryan and Nakamura kneeing each other in the face. Bryan's wrestling was so loved because he wasn't about "safe" matches. Having a paint by numbers match with Miz, while it would get a reaction, it wouldn't draw any money and people, even if it's only sub-consciously would be disappointed that this is Bryan's last wrestling match ever, against the fucking Miz.


If that even happened, it would be a TV segment, and people would tune in to see it. It's like if Steve Austin came back to do a short TV match, yeah you'd be a little disappointed he's not wrestling Brock or someone like that, but you'd still tune in and enjoy seeing him give some geek a Stunner. Obviously Austin is a bigger star and he's been retired for many years now, but it's a comparable situation.


----------



## Erik.

That was outstanding.

I've always thought Miz was outstanding on the microphone. The dude has worked ridiculously hard throughout his career and I think terribly underrated. I thought he was brilliant in the tag team with Morrison, thought he had a great feud with Bryan for the US title, I thought his world title run was fresh, especially when he came out as The Rock that one time to attack Cena, I thought they definitely cut the title run short, especially when they just ended up making him Cenas bitch, he then went into a bit of limbo over the course of the next few years but his IC title run has been brilliant and I hope they do something further with this, show this next week on Smackdown or allow him to cut down people on the mic on a weekly basis. They really need to start building some mid carders up.


----------



## MarkovKane

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

There was a reason they made a thread for all things talking smack. Everyone wanted to make their own thread asking questions.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



MarkovKane said:


> There was a reason they made a thread for all things talking smack. Everyone wanted to make their own thread asking questions.


Personally I'm not a fan of such big threads. Sometimes, I have a specific point I wish to discuss with people here, and it just gets put into the big thread and completely lost among the posts. It can be very annoying sometimes.


----------



## BigBernieCool

*Re: Was miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

It's all about how willing someone is to put their body on the line. Indy guys have usually have had to put their bodies on the line more to get attention before WWE so they continue to work like that more often than others. Someone like Kane is still going today after a 20+ year career in WWE because he does very low-risk spots and works a style that keeps his body from being injured often.


----------



## kpenders

The Boy Wonder said:


> Holy fuck dude. Miz got the best of Bryan tonight in a shoot style interview. Why can't you admit it instead of trying to protect Bryan? These two have problems with each other. If you think they were giving each other high fives afterwards you're sadly mistaken. Every time they have a segment together Bryan is always making snarky comments to Miz. The Miz is everything that Bryan despises about the WWE. Think about it: why do guys like Bryan and Punk have such disrespect for The Miz? It's because he had just as hard of a road to the WWE as they did, expect he didn't "pay his dues" like they did.


I'm glad Miz never went that route and paid dues like they supposedly did. Now Bryan had to retire early and Punk looks like he's going to tear his back everytime he walks. Even Jericho mentioned that Punk has more ice on him than Eskimo.

When Miz does retire he most likely won't have to live with constant aches and pains like Punk will.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Was miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

Yes.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

Just looked at the promo. Wow that was great. Thats the kind of intensity and rawness that you just dont see in the WWE nowadays. It just goes to show how much presentation and writing has an effect on the talent itself, because I now genuinely kind of care about watching Miz.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

well Miz was talking about Indy guys, maybe Bryan brings back an indy friend...maybe they trade Cesaro secretly or he brings in someone from the indies for a one off.. Cesaro makes the most sense because DB said that Rollins and Cesaro are his two best friends in the business. Rollins is a heel and he's on Raw.


----------



## Jack the Ripper

I've always liked Miz but from what I've seen not a lot of people like him.

Now he cuts one promo and all of a sudden everyone's a fan of him =))))


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: Was miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

To some degree yeah he was right. Its that culture of trying to get a quick pop by doing risky, dramatic moves instead of working on your character and promos, and unfortunately its something that has started to creep into the WWE in recent times.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

It could interesting if WWE uses the promo to start a slow burning double turn. Daniel Bryan, feeling embarrassed by Miz's promo, begins making Miz's life a living hell. Through all of it, Miz fights back and points out to Bryan that he has become what he hated... The Authority.


----------



## ToyotaRoberts

*Re: Was miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

Depends on what you're talking about, are they reckless enough to do big moves that could end/shorten their careers? Yes, that's pretty much been proven for years.

Are they generally reckless wrestlers? No, the style is quick and fast paced, faster pace leads to a higher chance of injuries. When in the ring with any of those guys you have to be prepared for them, the more slow and methodical pace that made up WWE for a few years (including when Miz was around), was generally much safer.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Was miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

No just look at CM Punk he adjusted his style and had year long title reign his only problems arose when Ryback was being dumb as fuck.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Was miz right about Indy wrestlers being reckless?*

If indy guys have any hope of eventually making it to the WWE and making good money on the indy scene they have to make a name for themselves and that involves being high risk to get noticed and gain a following.

Plus Bryan came into the WWE already with a bunch of concussions and Rollins tore his knee up on a routine powerbomb, it was just a freak accident.


----------



## FROSTY

tailhook said:


> If you really want out of a contract, its a) not that hard to make a stink big enough for it to happen, and b) WWE likely wouldn't stand in his way.
> 
> BRIE on the other hand... I seriously doubt she wants him to tank Total Divas/Bellas and have him go on the road 300+ days a year with the likelihood his situation would only get worse.
> 
> Simple fact.. he's there because he wants to be and he makes very good money doing it. Everything else is just Kayfabe.


*All true, my point was he requested to be released and the WWE wouldn't allow it, what was he supposed to do from there fight them, when his wife was still employed by the company. Not to mention if he was ever seriously injured he knew he would always have a job there meaning his family would be taken care of for life. He requested, they said no, and it would be stupid to spend your own money trying to fight WWE in court.*


----------



## ellthom

I been saying this for a few weeks. I feel if anyone can bring prestige to the IC title that's not a main eventer its Miz, man is very under rated.

I can't wait to see where this leads. I honestly wouldn't mind seeing a really long IC title reign for the guy.



BeckyGOAT said:


> I've always liked Miz but from what I've seen not a lot of people like him.
> 
> Now he cuts one promo and all of a sudden everyone's a fan of him =))))


Miz has been getting alot of praise for the last year now. Maybe longer. For me I have liked him for that amount of time also, man is a true heel thats get actual heat thats always good in my book. 

I wouldn't say I am a fan of him but I like his work and last night proved why that is.


----------



## CamillePunk

:done That was amazing. Miz really has become AWESOME.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

DB will make Miz defend the title to Corbin.


----------



## Clique

:clap

What a masterclass of a promo from The Miz. Damn the best promos of the year have been on Smackdown/Talking Smack since the brand split began - Styles/Cena, Ambrose/Ziggler, and now Miz with arguably the best of them all. The Intercontinental Championship must be showcased at a higher level and Miz has worked his talents to the max albeit smartly as well to become the best heel on the full-time roster today. After Miz cutting the promo of his life, I am highly intrigued where this program leads to going into Backlash.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rookie of the Year said:


> Talking Smack is a pretty loose show, or at least it typically feels that way. Daniel Bryan generally says what he wants and often seems to catch the talent off guard with his comments. However, the Miz absolutely destroyed him in the angriest, most passionate promo I've ever heard him give.
> 
> Either Miz is really a fantastic actor or Bryan struck a huge nerve in calling him a coward. He was shaking, red faced and near tears in anger. "Why don't you quit WWE and go to the independents." I can't wait for the follow up on this.







Miz is simply that good. One of the few who can convey emotion and passion.

To go offon my own tangent with segments like this and talking Smack I have seen more passion for the business from The Miz than I ever have from guys like Seth Rollins. Yet Miz is largely ridiculed and mocked while Rollins is revered as a god.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



PanopticonPrime said:


> It could interesting if WWE uses the promo to start a slow burning double turn. Daniel Bryan, feeling embarrassed by Miz's promo, begins making Miz's life a living hell. Through all of it, Miz fights back and points out to Bryan that he has become what he hated... The Authority.


That would be a disaster. The crowds are never gonna boo Bryan. It's been proved many times that turning a hot babyface heel is a horrible idea because it's hard to just go from beloved to hated, unless it's done really really well.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

First people get worked by the Lesnar/Orton finish, and now some people are having an outcry because they get worked by The Miz in this segment. Some people straight up embarrassing themselves in this thread, it's hilarious. Looking at you @The Boy Wonder

This worked shoot is one of the best pieces of heel work I have seen for a long time. Miz knocked it out of the damn park, kudos to him. Can't wait to see what comes of this.


----------



## wwetna1

You got to remember that Miz is a guy who took dusty serious when he said cut a promo on anything. Miz has told stories of cutting promos on toothpaste in front of a mirror to work on his delivery with things like eye contact and expression and have range. Some people cringed at dusty wanting them to do that like Ambrose himself said he hated it, but some people like mvp and miz took it to heart


----------



## 2Pieced

Stone Cold 4life said:


> First people get worked by the Lesnar/Orton finish, and now some people are having an outcry because they get worked by The Miz in this segment. Some people straight up embarrassing themselves in this thread, it's hilarious. Looking at you @The Boy Wonder
> 
> This worked shoot is one of the best pieces of heel work I have seen for a long time. Miz knocked it out of the damn park, kudos to him. Can't wait to see what comes of this.


I have to believe people believing this was a shoot are trolling.

People really think the miz could go off script on Bryan maybe the most respected wrestler in the company and shoot about him being forced to retire and be able to walk back into the locker room with those guys? They wouldn't have it and the miz wouldn't do it.


----------



## Poonoo




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

I cant count how many times even just over the past year I've got my hopes up for the Miz's future only to be terribly disappointed. I dont see any reason to expect otherwise this time, it'll lead nowhere and Miz will keep getting booked like shit and get next to no TV time.

Id love if it this goes somewhere and while the SD booking crew is pretty good, I just have no faith in WWE utilizing The Miz, they'd rather push shit like Balor to the moon instead of making Miz look remotely credible. This could be a SD storyline with Bryan and Miz's history, but Miz has been booked like garbage for his entire IC reign and before that was a complete jobber for 5 years. I have no faith in that suddenly changing and seeing WWE reward a guy who has busted his ass when all they do is megapush HHH's NXT pets thesedays.


----------



## BehindYou

I hope casuals are watching Talking Smack because this was gold, if not this needs to come up on SD.

There's a reason they still run MizTV and have their main feuds on it, dude could sell meat to Gandhi.


And I like Miz's style in the ring, he's got a cool moveset these days.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*



Kostic said:


> That would be a disaster. The crowds are never gonna boo Bryan. It's been proved many times that turning a hot babyface heel is a horrible idea because it's hard to just go from beloved to hated, unless it's done really really well.


Plus the miz is a natural heel, you don't want him as a face.

I could however see them doing an angle where Bryan forces the miz into a big hard hitting fight/angle and the miz comes through eventually and earns Bryans respect.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Amazing promo from The Miz, the passion, the intensity, the delivery was spot on, Miz is one of the best on the mic but wow that was a new level, he just let loose and it was "Awesome". Bryan and Miz had amazing chemistry here but then again they always have.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

The Miz vs Joe at backlash but I would leave it as a mystery until Samoe Joe walks through the curtain at the PPV. Have Bryan throw a different opponent at the Miz each of the next 2 weeks for his IC title with Miz winning both matches and then Bryan says he will be defending the title at Backlash vs a mystery opponent. As for his opponents the next 2 weeks they could use Kane and then Corbin. Miz beats Corbin when Kalisto returns and cost Corbin the match setting Corbin vs Kalisto for Backlash.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

Holy shit, that was intense. Miz can cut a hell of a promo as good as anyone. I think he's a great talent, I just wish his ring work was more exciting.


----------



## God Movement

Miz is a main eventer. It's been said enough times already.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Will they follow up on The Miz's promo?*

That was a really great promo from the Miz. Seems creative are giving guys a lot more freedom, in this case I think the Miz is just improvising everything he says and is just going for it, which is why it comes across real and has people thinking shoot. We're so used to having robotic scripted promos in comparison. This is one of the main ingredients the product has been lacking for a long time. Something like this instantly has people talking and invested..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Holy shit... Miz on Talking Smack*

As epic as The Miz was, Nikki and the Usos were all really good on this as well. How the fuck is Raw so awful, yet everything involved with SmackDown is so great?



RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan is very unscripted on this thing, but from every interview I have seen, Miz respects the Hell out of Bryan....His insults didn't even make sense...he knows Bryan is retired...WTF..it was kind of stupid to be honest. Great promo, but Bryan can't wrestle and if he could he would.


Its all in character though, and the Bryan character is playing the "WWE retired me/wont let me wrestle card". Miz's comments make sense in the way of if thats the case and Bryan loves wrestling so much why isn't he off in Japan wrestling.



RubberbandGoat said:


> He can put a Yes Lock on Miz and cost him the title...i mean come on..its just one move.


The problem with anything like that is whats the point ultimately? Give Bryan a feel good moment while further shitting on The Miz who cant get any revenge on Bryan? WWE loves one sided crap fest feuds, well on Raw they do at least, but thatd just be bad. If they're going to capitalize on this it needs to revolve around making Miz into a big deal again not focusing around a guy who sadly cant wrestle anymore.



Green Light said:


> Miz putting DB on blast :banderas
> 
> That was actually great. Miz made a GREAT point about wrestling the style he does. Everyone loves to shit on guys like him and praise guys like DB, and look where it's gotten them. Both 35, yet one can still wrestle and one is lucky not to be in a wheelchair and is likely permanently brain damaged.


This is a very valid point. The strong style/spot style/indy style is beloved thesedays but its not a smart way to wrestle at all. 



Iron Man said:


> I think Bryan stole his girlfriend or something. If that isn't it then he's probably jealous his favorite could never be as over as the indy vegan :toomanykobes. His hatred for Bryan is almost as bad as Eva Maryse's for Seth.


Rollins sucks and is the cure for insomnia, deal with it. Wheres you whinging about all the people who despise Reigns 24/7? 

Seriously though I've never seen a duller Main Event guy than Rollins, ever. He has nothing, he's so bland, so vanilla, so boring, so dull, has no personality, no charisma, no it factor what so ever. He's just a HHH pet and an IWC at large darling. I personally have never been less entertained by a wrestler than I am by Rollins, hes beyond terrible to me, he flat out sucks. He's so boring that I dont even care about how good he is in the ring anymore.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Holy fucking shit :surprise: Miz just cut the promo of his life :clap


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

That was pretty badass, no question.


----------



## amhlilhaus

That is a golden promo.

Smackdown seems to have its shit together, so its gonna be sweet to see the follow up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

*I don't even like The Miz, but I've got to give him props for this. It's always great to see true passion in promos.*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Poor D-Bry. Got ran in dry. :hogan


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Props to Renee also. Her expressions and reactions was spot on, from feeling ackward, shocked,to confusion, to feeling uncomfortable. She made me believe she wasn't expecting any of that.


----------



## amhlilhaus

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Definitely. He brought out the realness. Just shows what these wrestlers can be when they are allowed to bring out their emotions, instead of doing scripted bullshit.


My thoughts too.

Wwes scripted promos are a reason their shows suck, and ratings continue downwards.

Its just about control, i get it. But damn, they should find a line somewhere.

Once, jerry lawler and bill dundee, who had a epic rivalry, did an hour long show on how much they hated each other. Everyone whos ever seen it LOVED it.

Sometimes bringing it for real is much better than what you can make up


----------



## 2Pieced

Green Light said:


> Miz putting DB on blast :banderas
> 
> That was actually great. Miz made a GREAT point about wrestling the style he does. Everyone loves to shit on guys like him and praise guys like DB, and look where it's gotten them. Both 35, yet one can still wrestle and one is lucky not to be in a wheelchair and is likely permanently brain damaged.





Fearless Maryse said:


> This is a very valid point. The strong style/spot style/indy style is beloved thesedays but its not a smart way to wrestle at all.


You cannot compare their situations at all.

One guy spent 11 years on the indies having to work a style to get where he got to while the other spent his whole career in the WWE.

Daniel Bryan doesn't get to the WWE and he doesn't become a star in that company without wrestling a risky style at 5"9 190 pounds.

Plus technically if he wasn't with the WWE he can wrestle right now if he wanted to, there is nothing physically stopping him.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

as good as he is doing promos, he's still annoying as fuck. and yea his wrestling style is absolutely dull. i cant get through more than 30 seconds of a miz match


----------



## Second Nature

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Wow what an amazing promo I always loved The Miz since his 2008 run with Morrison Glad to see more people see his worth he is the best damn heel in the company by a mile.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Why dont they do stuff like that on Raw and SD on TV and not on the network shows.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

*clears throat*

Wrestling's fake :cal2


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why dont they do stuff like that on Raw and SD on TV and not on the network shows.


Because they are control freaks, they are worried about unscripted stuff on live tv and not being completely sure where it might go.

And then you look what happens to someone like Titus trying to remember a script.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why dont they do stuff like that on Raw and SD on TV and not on the network shows.


To get people to watch the network especially this new show, it creates a buzz

They have millions watching raw/sd anyway, raw had 6-7 million unique viewers a week (those that watch over 6 minutes) and 4 million on average who watch live and on dvr so they probably feel its better to allocate resources for something like talking smack..i for one wasn't watching that last night until i saw everyone talking about it


----------



## Provo

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Miz is awesome, he'll always being awesome. He gets something useless and he makes it great. He made DB who is a really nice guy look like a total douche.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Can't y'all just ignore Boy Wonder? Dude literally has no clue what he's talking about, his irrelevant hatred for Bryan is well known and it's pathetic enough that he thinks all of this is actually true :mj4

Anyway, segment was awesome, Miz may not be skilled when it comes to the ring but he's damn one of the best on the mic. I was :done by that L he handed to Bryan and yes I like Bryan and yes this was a work, just a reminder :mj

Kudos to both guys.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

excellent promo, miz once again proving why hes one of the best in the business right now

let's get one thing straight as well, people saying they wish his style in ring was more exciting, hes a mother fucking heel, he shouldnt be trying to pop the crowd he should be trying to get as much heat as humanly possible 

not every heel can be like a hbk or styles where they dont change much in the ring

draft mix to raw and put the fucker with heel roman and you might as well start printing money


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Figures, the one night I go to bed early to catch up on some zzz's, I miss this shit. Couldn't take my eyes off my phone when I saw it this morning.

It was planned, but I guarantee no one scripted what Miz said. And beautiful thing about it is besides the passion and realism of it, both guys have a fair arguement. Fans of both guys have a fair argument. Bryan wouldn't be the star he became if not for the risks he took. But Miz is the guy who is still here.

I've heard so many "worked shoots" over the years it takes a good one to get me interested. And this was a damn good one.

The only sad thing about this whole thing is that this has all the making of an epic comeback for Bryan and an epic match. But sadly, that just can't happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



validreasoning said:


> To get people to watch the network especially this new show, it creates a buzz
> 
> They have millions watching raw/sd anyway, raw had 6-7 million unique viewers a week (those that watch over 6 minutes) and 4 million on average who watch live and on dvr so they probably feel its better to allocate resources for something like talking smack..i for one wasn't watching that last night until i saw everyone talking about it


You can have it on both you know.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

2Pieced said:


> You cannot compare their situations at all.
> 
> One guy spent 11 years on the indies having to work a style to get where he got to while the other spent his whole career in the WWE.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesn't get to the WWE and he doesn't become a star in that company without wrestling a risky style at 5"9 190 pounds.
> 
> Plus technically if he wasn't with the WWE he can wrestle right now if he wanted to, there is nothing physically stopping him.


You're being too much of an indy mark here. I'm not necessarily shitting on that style I'm just pointing out its not a very safe style, its not a style that goes hand in hand with a long career. The harder/stiffer you work the more wear and tear there is, that's just a fact.

And while Bryan could wrestle if he wanted to he'd be a moron if he did. An expert on the matter diagnosed him and thats what made him retire. WWE's doctor stuck to his guns while Bryan found some doctors to agree with Bryan before a world renowned expert laid out the reality to Bryan. He's had to many concussions and is to high a risk. Even wrestlers I cant stand I wouldn't want to keep wrestling and get seriously injured to where it affects their entire life, why would you want someone you are a fan of to put themselves in that much danger?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fearless Maryse said:


> You're being too much of an indy mark here. I'm not necessarily shitting on that style I'm just pointing out its not a very safe style, its not a style that goes hand in hand with a long career. The harder/stiffer you work the more wear and tear there is, that's just a fact.
> 
> And while Bryan could wrestle if he wanted to he'd be a moron if he did. An expert on the matter diagnosed him and thats what made him retire. WWE's doctor stuck to his guns while Bryan found some doctors to agree with Bryan before a world renowned expert laid out the reality to Bryan. He's had to many concussions and is to high a risk. Even wrestlers I cant stand I wouldn't want to keep wrestling and get seriously injured to where it affects their entire life, why would you want someone you are a fan of to put themselves in that much danger?


Daniel Bryan rarely ever got hurt before coming to the WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The reason WWE won't release Bryan is because if they did and he wrestled elsewhere and died you bet your fucking ass the media would put all the blame on the WWE even though there's no contract between them. WWE knows damn well Bryan is a crazy mofo who would happily try to wrestle again so WWE are trying to protect him from himself


----------



## xCELLx

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Miz is fucking golden, has been for years and years.

There is a reason he has been around for so long and done so much within wwe.

The guy is winning at life a hell of a lot more than most people recognise or would like to admit.


----------



## FROSTY

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan rarely ever got hurt before coming to the WWE.


*Boring as fuck Sheamus and that god damn Brogue Kick I believe had much to to with Bryan's concussions. You can't tell me that shit hasn't knocked more than a few people stupid.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan rarely ever got hurt before coming to the WWE.


Apart from the numerous concussions he himself has admitted to regularly suffering.

But regardless of that, ignoring that doesn't really matter. Wether someone actually gets injured more often or not doesn't change the fact that working a riskier and more physical/stiff style is riskier.


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Talking Smack >>>>>>>> Raw


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Promos like this are exactly why Crews had no business going over Miz Sunday. Miz has a lot to offer and I don't care what anyone says; promos and charisma will always turn more heads than a 5 star work rate. Guaranteed this will still be discussed a week from now and it'll peak the interests of casuals. Maybe not to the level of Punks promo due to this being a Network exclusive, but there will be some curiosity. Great work. Guys knock Miz but he's a lot more valuable than given credit for. He can talk and actually has a defined character. I'd much rather have 5 Miz's at the the top of the card as opposed to 10 Cesaro's.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

It was a work, but Miz probably does feel frustrated at how he's viewed treated. Not necessarily at DB personally, from what I've heard they're actually pretty good friends and have praised each other's work in the past, but at the fandom and WWE execs at large. 

The guy is one of the best heels that they've got (and with Maryse it's even more so) and legitimately draws heat night after night. He can cut good promos. And his in-ring work, while not spectacular, is consistently solid and respectable. He IS a good all-around performer and he DOESN'T deserve all of the crap that he gets from many people.

His being IC SHOULD be a bigger deal, but the higher ups at WWE just don't seem to care and treat him like a joke.


----------



## 2Pieced

Fearless Maryse said:


> You're being too much of an indy mark here. I'm not necessarily shitting on that style I'm just pointing out its not a very safe style, its not a style that goes hand in hand with a long career. The harder/stiffer you work the more wear and tear there is, that's just a fact.
> 
> And while Bryan could wrestle if he wanted to he'd be a moron if he did. An expert on the matter diagnosed him and thats what made him retire. WWE's doctor stuck to his guns while Bryan found some doctors to agree with Bryan before a world renowned expert laid out the reality to Bryan. He's had to many concussions and is to high a risk. Even wrestlers I cant stand I wouldn't want to keep wrestling and get seriously injured to where it affects their entire life, why would you want someone you are a fan of to put themselves in that much danger?


Not a indie mark at all.

I never said the style was safe, i said without that style Bryan doesn't become the star and draw he was on the indies and never gets a second look with the WWE. It's the same with other indy wrestlers, they do what they have to do to get booked and make a name for themselves. It's not much of a choice it's almost a necessity.

And i never said i wanted him to wrestle your just putting words into my mouth again, i said he could if he chose to and he was cleared by two doctors outside the WWE. If he wanted to wrestle it would be his choice.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Amazing promo, best I've ever seen from Miz.

But where is this going? I like the intrigue, having that as the final segment wants me coming back to find out what happens next week.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

just re-watched that promo again. Miz had Bryan like 











Worked shoot or not, Miz was definitely not holding back. You can tell that was being pent-up for a while.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



The One Man Gang said:


> just re-watched that promo again. Miz had Bryan like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked shoot or not, Miz was definitely not holding back. *You can tell that was being pent-up for a while.*


Exactly. I think most people realize this. 

Some people have asked if Miz will get heat for this. I doubt it, especially when you consider how much PR work he does for the company.


----------



## Boom19

When he told Daniel that he loves wrestling and should quit WWE and go back to the Indies, I think that legit struck a nerve, scripted or not, it looked like it did. He wishes he could go back in there and wrestle especially after calling the amazing Cruiserweight Classic matches... Anyway Miz is the best mic worker right now and that promo was amazing! He is #AWESOME


----------



## johnnybairstow

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

LOL @ everyone here with the main event level push. Miz has always been a great promo guy but has never transferred that talent into in-ring work. He is perfectly fine where he is which is in the mid-upper mid card territory where he has helped guys like Bryan, Riley (for a brief period), Sandow etc. and does not have the in-ring ability to enter (or re-enter) the main event scene because at the end of the day you have to deliver in the ring and unfortunately The Miz can't.

Name me one classic Miz match which will be remembered or is remembered? (I can't think of one on the top of my head right now)


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Exactly. I think most people realize this.
> 
> Some people have asked if Miz will get heat for this. I doubt it, especially when you consider how much PR work he does for the company.


He would get heat especially from the other wrestlers if he legit went off about Bryan being forced to retire without clearing it with Bryan first.

That is as low as it gets.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



2Pieced said:


> He would get heat especially from the other wrestlers if he legit went off about Bryan being forced to retire without clearing it with Bryan first.
> 
> That is as low as it gets.


Something tells me things got real after Bryan called him a coward. That just set Miz off. And if you noticed when Miz said, "Quit and go back to the Indies" Renee immediately interjected. She had a headset on so it's possible someone told her to jump in. 

Regardless the WWE needs to capitalize on this. This should drastically change Miz's character. Yeah I'm sorry, Apollo, you're not good enough to be feuding with The Miz right now.


----------



## lagofala

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Always thought he was really underrated. People forget that the Mizdow thing was a 2 person act.

I think many fans just can't get over the fact that he had that mega push around 2010-2011. Kudos to him for cutting the promo of his life. Hope he gets a long program with Dean or AJ eventually.

However, Miz is terrible as a babyface though. Stay with him as a heel


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Something tells me things got real after Bryan called him a coward. That just set Miz off. And if you noticed when Miz said, "Quit and go back to the Indies" Renee immediately interjected. She had a headset on so it's possible someone told her to jump in.
> 
> Regardless the WWE needs to capitalize on this. This should drastically change Miz's character. Yeah I'm sorry, Apollo, you're not good enough to be feuding with The Miz right now.


If it was a one off maybe but Bryan has took shots at the miz for weeks, this was all clearly planned between them.

Now maybe only the miz and Bryan knew how far they would actually go with it and Renee wasn't told to get a reaction.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Weather or not this was a work, a shoot or both, Miz did a fantastic job. It got people talking about him, and wanting to tune in next Tuesday to see what happens.

Miz would be Top Tier manager or commentator, no doubt about that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

bryans face really was priceless wasnt it


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

part of me hopes it was real, nice to see the miz put bryan in his place


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

To be a fly on the wall after that....


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Watching it again, Miz's promo wasn't even just about Bryan (though he got rekt :lmao). This also seems to be a thinly veiled jab at how he and the Intercontinental Championship are poorly booked (and no, DB and Shane are on-air authority figures and NOT members of creative, it's not really their call so don't even start with that). The Miz is truly the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Push_Miz

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The great Miz with DAT 2010 type of promo , i really hope he gets pushed for the world title .


----------



## XDream

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I rewatched cause I swear I thought he said Bryan (his real name).

Thank god he didn't or else this would of got real.

I never...NEVER seen the Miz lose his shit like that. I will be honest that got me emotional in a way that I have never felt. Having Bryan walk away just cemented it. 

If this is a work and not a shoot it's definitely did it's job.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Although it was far overshadowed by Miz/Bryan stuff, I actually (I can't believe I'm saying this) really enjoyed the Usos. They were surprisingly charismatic.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

he reminded me of edge funnily enough


----------



## SirZep

suddenly everyone's a Miz fan now?

could it be that it's the same people that wanted him to lose the title at Payback (a month after winning it) or at SummerSlam to Apollo Crews? I assume everyone wanted him to drop the title so he can move on to the main event, right?


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Daniel's expression said it all Miz really went off the script


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Watching it again, Miz's promo wasn't even just about Bryan (though he got rekt :lmao). This also seems to be *a thinly veiled jab* at how he and the Intercontinental Championship are poorly booked (and no, DB and Shane are on-air authority figures and NOT members of creative, it's not really their call so don't even start with that). The Miz is truly the best in the world at what he does.


Thinly Veiled Jab? He flat out yelled it at the top of his lungs lol.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> part of me hopes it was real, nice to see the miz put bryan in his place


Why would Bryan need to be put in his place?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Who said Punk didn't like Miz?

Punk said one of his smoothest matches were worked with The Miz before.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

2Pieced said:


> Why would Bryan need to be put in his place?


questioning mizs wrestling ability? calling him a coward? 
you expect miz to sit there and not respond?


----------



## TheClub

The Boy Wonder said:


> There was some reality to it. Bryan's legit hatred and disrespect for Miz came out tonight. I believe Miz said weeks ago that he wasn't able to tell his story on television like Bryan was able to. So there's some animosity there.


LOL wtf you taking about? There was nothing real about it. Worked shoot. If Miz had said this stuff for real he would have jobbed and lost the title next week. Just because you hate Bryan. stop spewing shit up.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> part of me hopes it was real, nice to see the miz put bryan in his place





deanambroselover said:


> Daniel's expression said it all Miz really went off the script


It was 100% scripted, one part Miz flubs his lines a little

WWE are not stupid. They want Miz over and want him on Conan, kimmel and representing company in press conferences etc. Problem is Miz isn't over and the last time he was over and had real heat was working with Bryan (and then they put WWE title on him after)

When you do something like this off the tv show more will buy into the realistic aspect


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> questioning mizs wrestling ability? calling him a coward?
> you expect miz to sit there and not respond?


That was part of the whole angle to set up the Miz.

You really think Bryan would just come at the Miz like that on tv? They have been teasing this for weeks.

It sounded like you have something against Bryan for something previous to this so you hoped the whole thing was real.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Man, I totally agree with Bryan and disagree with Miz. Miz has been known as a not great wrestler and sometimes not catching wrestlers when they do dives. Miz's claims are fucking dumb too. Just because he wrestles a safer style doesn't mean he loves wrestling more or whatever the fuck he claimed. I feel like what Miz said is what he actually believes. He thinks he's the best intercontinental champion ever. Better than Bryan, Michaels, and Bret. Dude comes off as insecure as hell. And yeah, he got Bryan back for calling him out and you could tell Bryan was pissed. But sorry, still not a Miz fan.


----------



## B316

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Comeback of the year - kayfabe.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

2Pieced said:


> That was part of the whole angle to set up the Miz.
> 
> You really think Bryan would just come at the Miz like that on tv? They have been teasing this for weeks.
> 
> It sounded like you have something against Bryan for something previous to this so you hoped the whole thing was real.


i detest bryan thats true, and if you look back in this thread you'll see i acknowledged this as not being real


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Assuming that this wasn't a scripted segment:

Look, I love Bryan to death, he's the main reason why I was emotionally invested in the product for the last few years that he was active. The man has an amazing heart and he's as genuine as they get. BUT, in his honesty he can sometimes come off snide and it's understandible that Miz would be outraged. Bryan was putting Miz's manhood in question which is unfair given that Miz is the guy that almost literary died during the Wrestlemania 27 main event yet still finished the match. On the other hand, Miz's comments about Bryan quitting on his fans is stupid.

Anyway, hope something awesome comes of this. That was the best promo of Miz's career


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I feel like there's some legitimacy in this interview. Not saying it's 100% a shoot. There was things in there that felt like that's how Miz felt.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

That promo was awesome. Miz was on fire, some of the best mic work I've ever seen from him. And Renee's reaction to it all made it 10x better. I'm not even sure what's real anymore.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

This was awesome 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Fantastic stuff by The Miz, if you had any doubts of how good he is on the mic well that promo is a big reminder that the new guys are no where near as good as he is. Bryan and Miz have always had great chemistry dating back to their feud in 2010. I hope WWE capitalize on this and give Bryan the chance to fire back and more importantly push The Miz.

Right now Smackdown has the edge on Raw, they have the superstars like Styles, Ziggler, Orton and The Miz who are killing it right now. They need to keep it up.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Boy Wonder said:


> He complains a lot about NOT being able to wrestle so who is he indirectly talking about? Tonight might have been a worked shoot or just a shoot. Let's say it was real. When Miz questioned him he blamed WWE for not being able to wrestle. He does interviews where he talks about being prevented from wrestling.
> 
> And NO I didn't buy a ticket to meet him. However I did when it was announced that HBK was replacing him.


Yes, he states fact that WWE won't clear him to wrestle, but that isn't the same as blaming them for not letting him wrestle. He hasn't blamed them for his injuries or why WWE doctors won't clear him.

Then why are you so ignorant and hate him so much?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Talking Smack is 'appointment TV'.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*









These 2 sure have got people talking.  Hell of a segment, probably the best promo of Miz's career. Got a bit emotional myself when he was asking Bryan why he doesn't just quit or wrestle and Bryan replied with "they won't let me" - very grabbing stuff.

If I was in the booking team, I'd have this culminate at the next PPV which I think is Backlash, where Miz would defend his IC Title against an opponent of Bryan's choice; a fellow ROH icon in Samoa Joe would be the perfect fit for that, imo.

Also big LEL at some people thinking that Bryan & Miz legitimately hate each other. :lmao


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. This is how I remember wrestling as a child. I can't tell what is real and fake.. And I'm stoaked about that. It is how it should be


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

the best promos happen when u BELIEVE in what you're saying. of course this wasn't a shoot, but miz made us believe it was. promo of the year hands down. miz may be the only guy in the wwe who is on cena's level when it comes to the mic.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The miz is the fucking man. Was my favorite back in 2010-2011 but then I completly stopped caring about him after the horrible booking he received. 

THIS IS WHAT SMACKDOWN NEEDS! Forget all my favorites styles,bray etc. The miz as himself would destroy everyone. I hope they go in a new character direction for him after this. Would love to see a storyline where he makes the ic title the top belt similair to lethal in roh.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I think Talking Smack, as a whole, is part work and part shoot. I don't think anyone on the show is given a script to remember or much direction. They are given a few talking points and are allowed to shoot as long as they hit those talking points in order to keep the illusion of 'reality'. To that I think the segment with Daniel Bryan and The Miz was plan absolutely planned. However, due to the minimalistic script and direction, Miz and Daniel were allowed to bring much more of their own true emotions and fire to the segment. In the end, the segment and promo probably came out far better than WWE had planned and realized it had struck gold.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

>Miz talking about dangerous styles when he's notorious for not catching people on dives


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Why the fuck hasn't Miz cut this type of intense promo before?


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Everything Miz said was spot on.
The indy style has set the bar too high, enabled too many injuries, and ultimately devalued the business to the point where simple high-spots connected with rest holds are seen as being on the same level as actual storytelling.
The simple, no-fuss WWE style _works_. And I resent how people have coloured it as "boring" or "safe" when the style so many like it literally destroying the bodies of some amazing athletes.

The whole roster should look at the Miz and take a leaf out of his book. He's safe, he's reliable, and he's precisely the kind of man who made pro wrestling what we all love today.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Vårmakos said:


> >Miz talking about dangerous styles when he's notorious for not catching people on dives


Not his fault. Miz is a shit worker. You're a fool to do a pescado/tope spot or anything risky when working with him.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> Everything Miz said was spot on.
> The indy style has set the bar too high, enabled too many injuries, and ultimately devalued the business to the point where simple high-spots connected with rest holds are seen as being on the same level as actual storytelling.
> The simple, no-fuss WWE style _works_. And I resent how people have coloured it as "boring" or "safe" when the style so many like it literally destroying the bodies of some amazing athletes.
> 
> The whole roster should look at the Miz and take a leaf out of his book. He's safe, he's reliable, and he's precisely the kind of man who made pro wrestling what we all love today.


Summerslam proved that there has to be a mix of those attributes to have a great match.

The crowd wants fast paced, finishers and some high risk spots mostly you can tell a story based off of all of that and the build up to the match has to reflect how the match goes. Cena-Styles was a prime example of that, it had everything but then again you have Cena who can work great matches and Styles is the best active wrestler in the world.

Lesnar-Orton worked well for me even tho there were only 3 moves the whole match but again it fit the storyline between the two.

The build up needs to give us fans are a blueprint of how the match will go and the match should bring it all to life for us. But again it has to be a mix not just dry cut WWE-style but also not full throttle Indy-style risks, there's too much to lose to have guys getting hurt every big match.


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Vårmakos said:


> >Miz talking about dangerous styles when he's notorious for not catching people on dives


Notorious? It happened like one time. He hasn't injured anyone has he? Besides it's not like The Miz has not suffered concussions, teeth being knocked out by AJ Styles and kicked in the face by Kofi Kingston. No one gives those guys heat.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Miz is underrated in the ring as well. He's not AJ or DB, but he's solid. Heck no less than, you guessed it, DB himself has praised Miz's work before.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The Miz is a fucking pussie and a poor-man's wrestler, i'm glad Bryan stated it, shoot or not.

His wrestling style is absolutely boring and mediocre, he doesn't do anything that any guy from the street can't do, he make wrestling look like a shitty gay dance.

He is soft, mediocre and lacks athleticism. He shouln't even be called a wrestler.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



OwenSES said:


> Notorious? It happened like one time. He hasn't injured anyone has he? Besides it's not like The Miz has not suffered concussions, teeth being knocked out by AJ Styles and kicked in the face by Kofi Kingston. No one gives those guys heat.































lolmiz.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



TheFackingCrow said:


> The Miz is a fucking pussie and a poor-man's wrestler, i'm glad Bryan stated it, shoot or not.
> 
> His wrestling style is absolutely boring and mediocre, he doesn't do anything that any guy from the street can't do, he make wrestling look like a *shitty gay dance*.
> 
> He is soft, mediocre and lacks athleticism. He shouln't even be called a wrestler.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Therapy said:


> Wow.. This is how I remember wrestling as a child. I can't tell what is real and fake.. And I'm stoaked about that. It is how it should be


My thoughts exactly. When you boil it down, that's the difference between great wrestling shows and everything else.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

If that was a work I would be pissed if I was Bryan because everything the Miz said was spot on. Daniel Bryan's unsafe style let down his fans, destroyed great storylines and ushered in the WWEs downfall with all of these Indy wrestlers like styles and Balor who cannot draw a dime.

Thank you Miz for saying what we are all thinking


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Not trying to kill yourself every single night, no matter how unimportant the match may be, doesn't make you "soft."


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Vårmakos said:


> lolmiz.


Only the R-truth one was bad. Besides CM Punk's dives have always been a little sloppy. I stand by the point that The Miz has not put anyone on the shelf.


----------



## Iapetus

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Oh my god... People actually think this is a shoot.
:hayden3

Miz tried it, but he still sounds so fake lmao!:lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

As much as i love Bryan, Miz absolutely destroyed him there, and he proved he is undoubtedly one of the best talkers, characters and heels on the roster right now. Thoroughly deserving champion.


----------



## KevinOwensKO

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Miz should be in his 5th reign as world champion, best heel in wwe.


----------



## Kishido

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

This was godlike... Really Miz climbed up the latter in my ranking.

Awesome


----------



## just1988

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

*Straight fire from the Miz, put himself on the map more in these couple of minutes than he has the past decade with all his work combined





*


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

It's most likely a work but Bryan came off as a complete smark pandering jackass here. Wrestling is fucking fake you're not supposed to get hurt doing it. If Daniel Bryan thinks he's a tough guy and is supposed to get hurt he should have gone into boxing or MMA.


----------



## Clungeman

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Miz has been up there amongst the best talkers WWE has had for quite a while, but this puts him ahead of the rest by a country mile for me!

There is absolutely no excuse for WWE to drop the ball with this now, show the segment on Smackdown next week, have Miz come out each week hammering home the point about seeing off indy talents (Cesaro, Owens, Zayn, Crews). hell, have him do squash matches against local jobbers like Strowman does just to emphasise how much better he is than them - getting on the mic after each match and taunting Bryan about it.

Do this for a few weeks, Miz is more than good enough to have the crowd absolutely despising him by that point; and then have Bryan bring out another "Indy Darling" for the Miz to face - Samoa Joe. The place would go mental, the 'Joe Is Gonna Kill You' chants would be deafening.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Clungeman said:


> Miz has been up there amongst the best talkers WWE has had for quite a while, but this puts him ahead of the rest by a country mile for me!
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for WWE to drop the ball with this now, show the segment on Smackdown next week, have Miz come out each week hammering home the point about seeing off indy talents (Cesaro, Owens, Zayn, Crews). hell, have him do squash matches against local jobbers like Strowman does just to emphasise how much better he is than them - getting on the mic after each match and taunting Bryan about it.
> 
> Do this for a few weeks, Miz is more than good enough to have the crowd absolutely despising him by that point; and then have Bryan bring out another "Indy Darling" for the Miz to face - Samoa Joe. The place would go mental, the 'Joe Is Gonna Kill You' chants would be deafening.


That´s more or less how this needs to play out. Samoa Joe needs to be the guy.


----------



## LilOlMe

Miz's promo was great, but his ring work is his kryptonite. Bryan was exactly right. He nailed why Miz never stays over.

There is no "there" there. "There" could be _anything_, but there's nothing with the Miz!

It's not only that the Miz's matches are bad, it's that they're boring and like watching paint dry. He has no idea how to make them exciting, or how to make the supposed suaveness of his character come across in the ring.

It's like a guy who seems to have everything, and there's chemistry, but when he performs it's a total letdown. You know?

I can never remember walking away from a Miz match thinking "that was amazing!" His matches are almost jobber level. Unfortunately, that's unlikely to change even though he's hot right now with this promo.

This is why he never stays on top, nor should he be REALLY pushed until he figures it out. Fuck one promo. I've seen years of dead as hell matches.

There is no investment at all in his matches because he sucks. Other guys are mediocre in the ring, but they've figured out a way to work within that and still rise to the occasion, or add little nuances and personality quirks that makes things great.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Clungeman said:


> Miz has been up there amongst the best talkers WWE has had for quite a while, but this puts him ahead of the rest by a country mile for me!
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for WWE to drop the ball with this now, show the segment on Smackdown next week, have Miz come out each week hammering home the point about seeing off indy talents (Cesaro, Owens, Zayn, Crews). hell, have him do squash matches against local jobbers like Strowman does just to emphasise how much better he is than them - getting on the mic after each match and taunting Bryan about it.
> 
> Do this for a few weeks, Miz is more than good enough to have the crowd absolutely despising him by that point; and then have Bryan bring out another "Indy Darling" for the Miz to face - Samoa Joe. The place would go mental, the 'Joe Is Gonna Kill You' chants would be deafening.





ElTerrible said:


> That´s more or less how this needs to play out. Samoa Joe needs to be the guy.


Timeline wise I think Miz needs more time with the belt, and Joe should be called up asap, as there's not much for him to do after losing the title. 

I'd rather Joe went to RAW, and then after a while to face the Miz they bring in the guy that has a storied history with another Intercontinental Belt. The exact opposite of what Miz represents. A man that goes full contact so much, they call him the King of Strong Style https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IWGP_Intercontinental_Championship#Nakamura_and_elevation


----------



## RapShepard

2Pieced said:


> If indy guys have any hope of eventually making it to the WWE and making good money on the indy scene they have to make a name for themselves and that involves being high risk to get noticed and gain a following.
> 
> Plus Bryan came into the WWE already with a bunch of concussions and Rollins tore his knee up on a routine powerbomb, it was just a freak accident.


You're not wrong, but it's sad that they have to for such little money. One problem of 90s wrestling is it set the bar to high on what to expect. And that was in the big promotions, now you got smaller promotions and regional places wrestling a style that makes no sense for the money they make.

When you look at how fucked up the ECW legends are or how fucked up Rey Mysterio's knees are from his high risk style it doesn't show a bright future health wise for those guys.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I hope they show this promo in it's entirety - well, at least the last thirty seconds of it - next week on SDL. Too good not to be out there on national TV.


----------



## Provo

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Talking Smack has been the best thing in WWE right now, I love the combination of kinda shoot promos and scripted stuff.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

*Saw the promo today, and holy shit. What a fucking promo. :clap

The Miz is sooo good on the mic. His locker room promo in 2010, his promos after he became WWE Champion. and now this. I've been a fan of Miz since Miz/Morrison, and this may be the best promo he ever cut. He fucking destroyed Daniel Bryan, and showed some fire & intensity you rarely see nowadays. 

And guys, don't get worked. Miz & Bryan are friends, and have nothing but respect for each other. Miz was able to show that fire & passion, because he's just that damn good on the microphone. :lol*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Samoa Joe can't come up yet, he has a rematch against Nak.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

how did he 'destroy" Bryan? I mean Bryan did NOT let down his fans, he constantly entertained us. He was the best thing about WWE for like 3 straight years. So Miz's insults are quite tame.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



RapShepard said:


> You're not wrong, but it's sad that they have to for such little money. One problem of 90s wrestling is it set the bar to high on what to expect. And that was in the big promotions, now you got smaller promotions and regional places wrestling a style that makes no sense for the money they make.
> 
> When you look at how fucked up the ECW legends are or how fucked up Rey Mysterio's knees are from his high risk style it doesn't show a bright future health wise for those guys.


Yeah it's shame when you look at what it could mean long term but it's basically a choice of take the risk and hope you can get to the WWE as quickly as possible while make good money along the way, or don't and you won't get noticed by the WWE plus you won't get booked on the indies to make enough money to survive.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

3k comments on squaredcircle. this shit is blowing up and WWE should run with it. Miz needs to continue this on SD!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

All I hope is that this continues on TV next week. Way too hot just to ignore. I just wonder where it leads. 

They’ve been teasing tension between the two for weeks now so I hope there is a plan going forward. I just wonder what that is since sadly, Bryan can’t come back and wrestle.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



2Pieced said:


> Yeah it's shame when you look at what it could mean long term but it's basically a choice of take the risk and hope you can get to the WWE as quickly as possible while make good money along the way, or don't and you won't get noticed by the WWE plus you won't get booked on the indies to make enough money to survive.


It's a horrible situation high key. I always cringe and feel bad when I go to a local promotion and guys are blading to hell and back for a payout that probably couldn't even pay a cell phone bill let alone rent.


RubberbandGoat said:


> how did he 'destroy" Bryan? I mean Bryan did NOT let down his fans, he constantly entertained us. He was the best thing about WWE for like 3 straight years. So Miz's insults are quite tame.


Because he did what else would you call it? He gave a proper rebuttable to the coward comment, by logically explaining why he wrestles that way. Then flipped his never being injured line in Bryan who has frequently been injured and had an injury cause him to retire. 

But he also reused the coward comment in a great way by pointing out that while Bryan says " I love wrestling, and I'd do it anywhere it doesn't have to be here" that he never put his money where his mouth is and actually left to continue to do what he claims to love. Whether you take it's a financial or health issue a heel could easily paint a picture that Bryan not returning to a ring for either of those reasons is cowardly. Basically it's classic "you said you would do so do it, or you look like a chicken shit"

It was a good work shoot.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I blame the WWE because they never notice guys unless they kill themselves for the entertainment. Its all about the look in WWE, according to management. The indy guys without the look have to kill themselves to get noticed. That's the messed up part.


----------



## McFrisky

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I have a new found respect for the Miz after watching him rip Daniel a new asshole. Miz is right and Daniel walking away just proved it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

It's interesting that nothing has been written about this on any of the news sites. Meltzer has been tweeting all day and he hasn't talked about it. Nothing from Miz or Bryan either. The part that sticks out to me most is when Miz said "go back to the indies" and Renee said, "That's not what this show is about." Miz quickly looked at her and said, "Renee: this is a great show." That's the part that looked very real to me. And when Bryan said to Miz that he wrestled like a coward Renee gave one of those looks that made it seem like it wasn't part of the show/script.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It's interesting that nothing has been written about this on any of the news sites. Meltzer has been tweeting all day and he hasn't talked about it. Nothing from Miz or Bryan either. The part that sticks out to me most is when Miz said "go back to the indies" and Renee said, "That's not what this show is about." Miz quickly looked at her and said, "Renee: this is a great show." That's the part that looked very real to me. And when Bryan said to Miz that he wrestled like a coward Renee gave one of those looks that made it seem like it wasn't part of the show/script.


my god. you are actually a moron lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Well there's no reports on it, they want us to spend the week wondering.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*










Don't know if this has been posted, but I thought it was funny


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Fissiks said:


> my god. you are actually a moron lol


Jesus Christ you can't say anything about Bryan without getting attacked. Did that shoot promo piss you off that much that you have to be this butt hurt when someone shares a different opinion? Good grief.


----------



## Death Rider

omg boy wonder it is obviously a work. anyone who thinks it is a shoot needs to get a grip :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Roy Mustang said:


> omg boy wonder it is obviously a work. anyone who thinks it is a shoot needs to get a grip :lmao :lmao


You guys keep thinking that. I'm telling you right now it wasn't supposed to get that heated.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Roy Mustang said:


> omg boy wonder it is obviously a work. anyone who thinks it is a shoot needs to get a grip :lmao :lmao


It's the closest thing he has to someone on the inside having a sliver of the same contempt's he's had for Bryan for years now. I say let him have it if it makes him feel better. :draper2


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I don't think that was a pre-arranged exchange. Bryan honestly looked like he was about to cry. If it was genuine (which I think it was) then Bryan fucking deserved that shit. You can't throw a jibe at somebody like that and not expect anything back. I'm by no means a Miz fan (not even close) but that was magnificent.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Amazing promo from The Miz. That fire, intensity, and the voice he had. Sounded so legit and felt real. Damn. I give him props. He's definitely one of the best talkers on today's roster. Imagine if Roman Reigns can talk like that. For being IC Champ, The Miz sure doesn't get a lot of TV time nor matches. We forget about sometimes. I wonder what this is leading up to.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

if it was real, they wouldn't be putting it on their FB page or tweeting about it.


----------



## wwetna1

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan rarely ever got hurt before coming to the WWE.


he admits he had concussions in njpw/roh but worked with them because they were both places you don't get paid if you don't work unlike wwe wit ha downside. 

Same way Alex Shelly was told good luck when he broke his neck or Low Ki when he blew out his knee and had no checks coming in



Simply Flawless said:


> The reason WWE won't release Bryan is because if they did and he wrestled elsewhere and died you bet your fucking ass the media would put all the blame on the WWE even though there's no contract between them. WWE knows damn well Bryan is a crazy mofo who would happily try to wrestle again so WWE are trying to protect him from himself


That and if he got killed in another ring they would still be the one blamed in the media like they are for all things wrestling


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You guys keep thinking that. I'm telling you right now it wasn't supposed to get that heated.


Except Bryan and Miz are friends. If you honestly believe they hate eachother, then I have some property I want to sell you.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Talking smack is more watchable than Raw.


----------



## Bazinga

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Miz has been taken tips from Claudio, Titus and Kalisto in the promo department.

The fluidity of Claudio, the conciseness of Titus and the delivery of Kalisto.

3 of the best promos of the year moulded into one epic, passionate speech from the heart.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Is Miz now the mayor of Promo City?


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The Bryan/Miz segment already has over 500,000 youtube views and it hasn't even been 24 hours yet.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Thank you, Miz!!! Thank you so much for tearing a new asshole to Daniel Bryan.

Miz called onto his bullshit and that "puppy-faced man" got upset and stormed off. This made me respect Miz more. Whether it's a shoot or staged, I fucking loved it when Miz touched about Bryan's retirement. GO MIZ!!!


----------



## just1988

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

*This is the single greatest thing that the Miz has done in his entire career. Not sure how much of it was kayfabe and how much of it was reality and I don't really care to be honest, it was straight fire. Awesome to see him showing some real emotion.*


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I really hope this was a shoot because Bryan has been diminishing Miz since the draft when the guy has been busting his ass for WWE and even called the hardest worker in the company even surpassing Cena. You're welcome!


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Shit is still real to a LOT of people on here, apparently.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

People just wanna show how above this shit they are and make fun of people for believing "it's still real"!
If I am worked I don't give a shit, props to Miz, Bryan, Maryse ,Renee for panicking and everyone behind the awesome Talking Smack .


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRv0lEho1uY


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Gn1212 said:


> I really hope this was a shoot because Bryan has been diminishing Miz since the draft when the guy has been busting his ass for WWE and even called the hardest worker in the company even surpassing Cena. You're welcome!


Yes Bryan has just taken shots at the miz for no reason at all, no way there was an angle behind it that would be paid off at some point down the line.



Gn1212 said:


> People just wanna show how above this shit they are and make fun of people for believing "it's still real"!


It doesn't take much to be above it when it's obvious.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I also love all the people that think Bryan would insult anyone the way he did with Miz (week after week) without it being part of an angle.

Danielson would only do that if it was meant to help someone get over... You know, kind of how the Miz helped Bryan get over when he was just this really bland fellow with no beard.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I wonder what its going to lead to though. They wouldn't do it for no reason...it has almost a million youtube views lol


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It's interesting that nothing has been written about this on any of the news sites. Meltzer has been tweeting all day and he hasn't talked about it. Nothing from Miz or Bryan either. The part that sticks out to me most is when Miz said "go back to the indies" and Renee said, "That's not what this show is about." Miz quickly looked at her and said, "Renee: this is a great show." That's the part that looked very real to me. And when Bryan said to Miz that he wrestled like a coward Renee gave one of those looks that made it seem like it wasn't part of the show/script.


Except for the fact that Meltzer has tweeted about it multiple times today already, you know those things are easy to check?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

he has? sweet!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Meltzer says it was a work..okay there its solved.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

And if it was real, Brie would be going on a twitter rant. Miz and Bryan probally had a chuckle about it afterwards.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



RubberbandGoat said:


> how did he 'destroy" Bryan? I mean Bryan did NOT let down his fans, he constantly entertained us. He was the best thing about WWE for like 3 straight years. So Miz's insults are quite tame.


Oki let me explain it for you, since I have read that you have a personal bond to Bryan. I was not taking Bryans promo seriously(felt incredibly scripted, at least till Miz started answering back and calling him out, then it changed), he was not feeling sincere in what he said, he was very casual and treating it more as a joke, treating Miz and by association the IC title as a joke and he was making invalid points about the Miz. Yes his in ring work is not the best, granted, but he is far away from as awful as people with an emotional stick up their ass about the Miz likes to suggest or make themselves believe. Even before he got really passionate Miz were making valid points about how the IC title was being overlooked, he called out Bryan on wanting to make the title relevant when he got the title and here he is on the show, basically burying the title by trying to bury the person holding it. If someone you see as horrible holding a title, what credibility does that give the belt? He called Miz a coward and even on TV it's been quite a while since Miz has been acting like a coward and then when Bryan was the one leaving when he got called out on his situation, he walked away giving Miz the perfect time to call Bryan a coward and telling him that walking away is exactly what he does, like he walked away from the WWE fans...that can be a legit perception a lot of people could have of Bryan and him playing to that rational and logic makes you see how good Miz is at making a story have valid points and not having to resort to random bullshit, but REAL content. Remember this is not a shoot and Miz was making valid points about being disrespected and having his title disrespected, Bryan sold it perfectly and yeah what the best promos cut do, is hit the one they are directed at and you could see this legit hit Bryan because he LOVES wrestling so much. I can promise you that if that was a shoot, there is zero chance in hell that Bryan just walks away. He walked away to sell Miz's legitimacy and then Miz continued to passionately address the way he feels he has been treated by everyone and making his intentions and how he views his championship crystal clear, putting over the IC title massively in the process.

It was an amazing promo by Miz, it was amazing selling by Rene, Maryse(if they even knew this was gonna happen) and most importantly Daniel Bryan. It felt real, because the underlining story of the promo was real, it just isn't directed towards each other in real life.. cause again if it was... you really think Bryan wouldn't fire back and just walk away with his head down? Not a chance.

It got people talking is this fake, is this real and THAT is what pro wrestling should be, it should make you question if shit is about to go down for real right now or not, you can't get that with scripts cause wrestlers are not actors... with a very few exceptions.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Maryse tweeted Bryan last night calling him a Coward...I'm surprised Brie didn't tweet back to her making fun of the Miz... They can protect Bryan by having it be a mixed tag at a PPV


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The Observer said that Miz and Bryan were given bullet points but that they let reality seep into the promo..so Bryan's walk out might have been legit.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The problem with Miz's logic about the IC title being overlooked is that it is his job as the champion to bring eyes on the damn thing. It doesn't matter that you held the title for 141 days if you didnn't do anything with it in that time, like seriously, does anyone remember anything noteworthy about any of Miz's title defenses? No, 'cause they were boiler plate, cookie cutter bullshit. It's great that he has managed to stay healthy for so long and that should be commended in it's own way, but if you are just going to "play it safe" in order to stay healthy and keep the title, then you shouldn't expect the fans or anyone else to pay that much attention to you. That was Bryan's whole point. It's up to the champ to elevate the belt, if your belt is being overlooked it's because nobody wants to look at you in the first place.

Say what you will about Bryan and how his style effected his health and his career longevity, but people will ALWAYS remember him and his moments. He gave everything he had in every program he worked and made people remember that he was there and what he did when he was there. I can't say the same for pretty much anything Miz has done in the last five years, to be honest.

That being said, hell of a promo, wonderful work by everyone involved. Especially Miz


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Blommen said:


> The problem with Miz's logic about the IC title being overlooked is that it is his job as the champion to bring eyes on the damn thing. It doesn't matter that you held the title for 141 days if you didnn't do anything with it in that time, like seriously, does anyone remember anything noteworthy about any of Miz's title defenses? No, 'cause they were boiler plate, cookie cutter bullshit. It's great that he has managed to stay healthy for so long and that should be commended in it's own way, but if you are just going to "play it safe" in order to stay healthy and keep the title, then you shouldn't expect the fans or anyone else to pay that much attention to you. That was Bryan's whole point. It's up to the champ to elevate the belt, if your belt is being overlooked it's because nobody wants to look at you in the first place.
> 
> Say what you will about Bryan and how his style effected his health and his career longevity, but people will ALWAYS remember him and his moments. He gave everything he had in every program he worked and made people remember that he was there and what he did when he was there. I can't say the same for pretty much anything Miz has done in the last five years, to be honest.
> 
> That being said, hell of a promo, wonderful work by everyone involved. Especially Miz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I cant tell if this a kayfabe post or not?

Like what is Miz meant to do about his booking? Ultimately he can only do what he's booked to do. And whys there so much focus on ring work from fans thesedays and just sheer ignorance towards mic work? Yeah Miz isn't a great in ring guy, but he gives it his all and he blows the rest of the roster out of the water with his mic and gimmick work. And its hard for Miz to be memorable when he's just been a jobber for the last 5 years, Bryans memorable because he was booked in huge feuds, and huge matches, like what has Cesaro done in his WWE career that's truly memorable? Theres a great in ring guy but hes low on the card so he doesn't get to do anything big.

The four way match with Owens, Cesaro and Zayn was great. His rematch with Ryder was pretty good. He's had some memorable matches in this run.


----------



## King~Nax

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I keep watching that segment over and over again lol. We have under a week away for the next Smackdown. :krillin2

Can't believe that I'm really looking forward to SDL.


----------



## Deebow

Bryan storming off the set was a nice touch. It played into Bryan's frustrations about being forced to retire so early, and it made the Miz look like an ultra heel. The Miz's comments about Bryan quiting and going back to the indies were especially brutal because if Bryan could, he would in a heartbeat.

If the Miz put this much fire into his promos more often, I feel he would get a lot more respect from the fans.


----------



## galgor

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



RubberbandGoat said:


> The Observer said that Miz and Bryan were given bullet points but that they let reality seep into the promo..so Bryan's walk out might have been legit.


Hmm...there's an era that happened a while back where the promos were all like this. What was it called?!

Just watched the promo, it was insane! Damn good viewing.


----------



## The Figure 4

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> As part of the effort to bring more realism into the product, they did a deal with Bryan and Miz on the Talking Smack show, similar to the Lesnar-Orton finish, designed to appear to be a shoot. Bryan had been knocking Miz constantly, saying that they never wanted to draft Miz to Smackdown, but only wanted the IC championship. He’d also called Miz a coward based on his character. So on the show, Miz showed up “unadvertised” and complained how the Smackdown TV show was all about the tag teams and the women, but he holds the IC title, a belt held by Hall of Famers like Shawn Michaels and Pat Patterson. He then complained that Bryan called him a coward and knocked his wrestling. Bryan called Miz the epitome of what they used to call the soft WWE style. Miz brought up that he just beat Apollo Crews to retain the title. Bryan said he was proud of them and they had a good match, but he thought Crews looked better than Miz. Miz said that he won the match clean in the middle with no interference with the skull crushing finale. He then noted that the IC title was the last title Bryan had, and that Bryan had promised to elevate the title. He said when Bryan vacated it, he promised everyone he would come back and win it and he never came back, and said that Bryan was the coward. Bryan noted that he wasn’t allowed to come back. Miz said if he likes wrestling so much, why doesn’t he just quit and go back to the bingo halls (in reality, Bryan actually did attempt to do that but WWE wouldn’t allow him to quit and work anywhere else and were freezing the time frame on his contract meaning as long as he was injured, the time frame was frozen and thus essentially until they decided to fire him, he couldn’t work anywhere else). Miz then talked about how he’s been wrestling for ten years and has never had a serious injury, and he’s there every day. Bryan ended up walking off the set and Miz cut a promo that you could tell were his feelings on fans and wrestlers who knock him that he had bottled up for a long time. It was a hell of a promo and Renee Young treated it like it was an unplanned shoot and then rushed the show off the air about eight minutes early to make it look like people saw something they weren’t supposed to see and they had to get out of there. It was very well done and got people talking. It was clearly a work because the set-ups were obvious and so much of it was storyline such as talking about the win over Crews being real but there was reality mixed in to where people could take it more seriously than most promos. Whether this means anything is something else. The idea may have come from the attention Cesaro got in his promo after the draft that got so much attention, but in reality, that promo made zero difference in changing where Cesaro has been slotted
> 
> Regarding Bryan wrestling, while I don’t know this factually, one would presume that because he’s General Manager and working regularly again, the time is ticking on his contract, which means that at some point he would be able to leave the company and work elsewhere. Whether it is healthy or prudent for him to return as a wrestler on a full-time or part-time basis is still a question that he has to come up with an answer for, as different doctors have given him different opinions. Whether he would want to give up the financial security (which seems to mean less to him than for most, as he’s seemingly happier being an artist on his own terms than being rich) of a guaranteed WWE deal is something else, although he could make huge money away from WWE. It wouldn’t surprise me if he could make more away from WWE as a wrestler than his downside in WWE without the money you make when you wrestle as the main event level, plus he’d make all his merch money outside as opposed to just a small percentage of it


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Fearless Maryse said:


> I cant tell if this a kayfabe post or not?
> 
> Like what is Miz meant to do about his booking? Ultimately he can only do what he's booked to do. And whys there so much focus on ring work from fans thesedays and just sheer ignorance towards mic work? Yeah Miz isn't a great in ring guy, but he gives it his all and he blows the rest of the roster out of the water with his mic and gimmick work. And its hard for Miz to be memorable when he's just been a jobber for the last 5 years, Bryans memorable because he was booked in huge feuds, and huge matches, like what has Cesaro done in his WWE career that's truly memorable? Theres a great in ring guy but hes low on the card so he doesn't get to do anything big.
> 
> The four way match with Owens, Cesaro and Zayn was great. His rematch with Ryder was pretty good. He's had some memorable matches in this run.


*I also remember Miz having a great Falls Count Anywhere match back in 2011 with Morrison. Honestly, I never really got the hate for Miz's ring ability. I mean yeah, it's a bit weak compared to guys like Zayn, Cesaro, etc. but he can still get the job done in the ring.*


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I also remember Miz having a great Falls Count Anywhere match back in 2011 with Morrison. Honestly, I never really got the hate for Miz's ring ability. I mean yeah, it's a bit weak compared to guys like Zayn, Cesaro, etc. but he can still get the job done in the ring.*


 He had a great match with Rey Mysterio in 2011 too. I like the springboard powerbomb, the clothesline in the corner and the kneeling snap DDT alot too.

Miz is getting 6 minutes with Darren Young and everyone above him is getting 12 minutes with an elite worker 90% of the time, he's working with the much weaker in ring midcard roster.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I also remember Miz having a great Falls Count Anywhere match back in 2011 with Morrison. Honestly, I never really got the hate for Miz's ring ability. I mean yeah, it's a bit weak compared to guys like Zayn, Cesaro, etc. but he can still get the job done in the ring.*


The problem with the Miz isn't that he is bad in the ring he isn't, he has limitations sure as he is not very athletic but that's not issue. His matches are just uninteresting in general and they are kinda just there and when they are finished you forget them. He doesn't bring that something to match that can add fire and heat which can pop the crowd with any regularity.

Now is part of that he has not being pushed in angles which can generate that sure but there are other guys in similar situations who have still been able to have matches that just come off far better.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

As for the pay-off. Of course Miz and Bryan can have a match. WWE just needs to book it strictly and properly. You start with making it unsanctioned by WWE, that automatically means Last Man Standing. No DQ, No Count Out. Bryan has his roof blowing entrance. As he´s about to enter the ring, Miz kicks him in the balls from behind. Bryan staggers. Miz kicks him in the balls again. Bryan goes to his knees. That´s the first count. Miz gets on the mic and starts mocking Byran. Says he´ll kill him. Brie Bella is in the first row. Bryan gets up. Miz kicks him again. Brie gets more worried. Maryse starts taunting her. Eventually Brie and Maryse start a brawl ringside. Miz kicks Bryan again. Now he looks on amused as the catfight is going on. Bryan gets up. Miz gets annoyed. Another kick. He interfers and Brie gets knocked out. Miz gets out a neckbrace and a football helmet (hometown obviously) and puts it on Daniel. Takes the mic: That´s the awesome guy I am, I´ll break your neck gently. He removes the mats from ringside. Skull Crushing Finale. Bryan breaks free. Huge pop. Nothing but kicks and punches. No bumps, no moves. When he swings for a punch he knocks Maryse out with an elbow. The beatdown continues. Miz is bloodied. Yes Lock! on the ramp on a bloody Miz. He is out. Maryse wakes up and calls for the match to be stopped. 

I guess you could do something like that and get a decent 15-20 minutes out of it. Daniel does nothing, but take kicks to the balls, and deliver kicks, punches and a Yes Lock! I assume he could get cleared for such a limited physical confrontation.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Open the show next week with The Miz coming out and cutting a killer promo. Don't let anyone interrupt him, just let him have his moment, he deserves it after that promo, almost reward him and give him some creative freedom to get it all off his chest, let him show that damn passion on the live show.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

ElTerrible said:


> As for the pay-off. Of course Miz and Bryan can have a match. WWE just needs to book it strictly and properly. You start with making it unsanctioned by WWE, that automatically means Last Man Standing. No DQ, No Count Out. Bryan has his roof blowing entrance. As he´s about to enter the ring, Miz kicks him in the balls from behind. Bryan staggers. Miz kicks him in the balls again. Bryan goes to his knees. That´s the first count. Miz gets on the mic and starts mocking Byran. Says he´ll kill him. Brie Bella is in the first row. Bryan gets up. Miz kicks him again. Brie gets more worried. Maryse starts taunting her. Eventually Brie and Maryse start a brawl ringside. Miz kicks Bryan again. Now he looks on amused as the catfight is going on. Bryan gets up. Miz gets annoyed. Another kick. He interfers and Brie gets knocked out. Miz gets out a neckbrace and a football helmet (hometown obviously) and puts it on Daniel. Takes the mic: That´s the awesome guy I am, I´ll break your neck gently. He removes the mats from ringside. Skull Crushing Finale. Bryan breaks free. Huge pop. Nothing but kicks and punches. No bumps, no moves. When he swings for a punch he knocks Maryse out with an elbow. The beatdown continues. Miz is bloodied. Yes Lock! on the ramp on a bloody Miz. He is out. Maryse wakes up and calls for the match to be stopped.
> 
> I guess you could do something like that and get a decent 15-20 minutes out of it. Daniel does nothing, but take kicks to the balls, and deliver kicks, punches and a Yes Lock! I assume he could get cleared for such a limited physical confrontation.


fucking disgusting booking, bryan has no business beating miz in his current condition


----------



## Believe That

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I am legit laughing out loud at all the Bryan fan boys coming in this thread 

Saying if Bryan could wrestle he could,wwe not letting him,he has injuries miz sounds dumb ETC 

Well no fucking shit its a work and I believe it made his fan boys more butt hurt then him himself 

JEsus


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Strap yourself in for 'The Winter of Miz'


----------



## Clique

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



RubberbandGoat said:


> I wonder what its going to lead to though. They wouldn't do it for no reason...it has almost a million youtube views lol


AwwwwwSOME! 

I see this most likely leading to Bryan recruiting one of his "indy buddies" to face Miz at Backlash. I really wish Bryan could wrestle a gain because this rivalry has a lot of heat on it and Bryan did work Miz in his best match at Night of Champions 2010 so I know the in-ring performancewould be stellar. However, I'll take the alternative of another hard-hitting wrestler (like Samoa Joe) fighting for Bryan in the name of the 'true tough guys' in wrestling. I love conflicts like what Miz and Bryan are firmly standing their ground on as their passion collides and magic is produce like Miz's instant classic of a promo.


----------



## kpenders

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I was so happy to see someone finally stand up these indy spot wh0res and internet darlings. No disrespect to Bryan's wrestling ability but the dude gets his d**k sucked waaaay too much. The dude's essentially been a bully since the draft I was happy to see him get punked out run off the stage practically in tears 

#cryinbryan


----------



## Kinjx11

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

if Miz did that promo in front of live audience it won't be as interesting as it looked on smacktalk

it's a work , calm down people


----------



## AlternateDemise

RubberbandGoat said:


> apart of me thinks Miz probably had doubts about doing that promo because its a fucked up thing to shove in someone's face don't you think? Bryan loves wrestling more than anyone in the world and he can't do it, so i'm sure Miz probably felt awful beforehand, anyone with a soul would....he knows the WWE fans miss Bryan.....if it was real, Miz should be fired!


You're looking way too much into this. Miz isn't getting fired. 

Finally got to see the promo (after having missed Smackdown and my internet being out for the past two days), this is the aspect of pro wrestling that I love. I love it when wrestlers bring out emotion in their promos. It was what made me consider Daniel Bryan to be a great mic worker because he was able to convey actual emotion into his promos. 

Nothing he in his whole career or anyone else this year for that matter comes close to what the Miz just did here. Holy shit. I've always given Miz credit for being a great mic worker, but that was incredible. It's a shame that he falls under that category of wrestlers who could work the heel role great but can't work the face role to save their lives, but at this point I'm willing to let it slide simply because of promos like this. Hell (and I can't believe I'm actually about to say this), but if we could get more of this version of The Miz going forward, I wouldn't be against him getting a second world title run if done correctly.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*



Kinjx11 said:


> if Miz did that promo in front of live audience it won't be as interesting as it looked on smacktalk
> 
> it's a work , calm down people


basically everybody would just "What?" him during the promo


----------



## RubberbandGoat

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Bryan won't go anywhere else. He's done wrestling, he's still making top guy money right now without wrestling, he'll be fine! they'll put him in the Hall of Fame. the WWE gave him a lot, I don't think he'd piss them off and go ruin his health elsewhere. He'll give back by training the NXT newcomers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

One thing I've thought of with the "safe" style Miz works, can you really blame him? The highlight of his career, the pinnacle of his career; a WrestleMania Main Event match against John Cena, with The Rock involved, he was the WWE Champion and he won...yet he cant remember that match at all because he suffered a concussion. I'd rather see guys play it safe than risk constant concussions and various other injuries. As we learn more and more about the brain, and concussions in sport doctors are finding more and more that even just one concussion severely affects your brain later in life.



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I also remember Miz having a great Falls Count Anywhere match back in 2011 with Morrison. Honestly, I never really got the hate for Miz's ring ability. I mean yeah, it's a bit weak compared to guys like Zayn, Cesaro, etc. but he can still get the job done in the ring.*


Yeah he's had many good-great matches throughout his career. Yeah he's not an amazing in ring worker but its unfair to completely dismiss his ring work entirely and pretend he's incapable of ever having a good match like many people do.



BehindYou said:


> He had a great match with Rey Mysterio in 2011 too. I like the springboard powerbomb, the clothesline in the corner and the kneeling snap DDT alot too.
> 
> Miz is getting 6 minutes with Darren Young and everyone above him is getting 12 minutes with an elite worker 90% of the time, he's working with the much weaker in ring midcard roster.


This is a valuable point as well. Im not overstating Miz's in ring ability or understating anyone else's but of course there's going to be a difference in match quality when you have people like Zayn going up against Cesaro, Owens, Rollins, etc. all the time and then have Miz facing the likes of Young and Crews on PPV. Its unfair to just lay all the blame at Miz's feet then lord a Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn match over him. When Miz is in the ring with a quality worker he has good matches.


----------



## Malakai

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Man if Miz gets passionate like that more, screw a world title reign, give him Honky's record!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

I am not a Miz fan in anyway, but that was a great [email protected] promo. Shoot or not there was a lot of truth in that promo. Damn. Never thought I'd say it but A+ Miz.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

Lol, one little thing happens and people start talking about it and get excited that WWE is gonna be good again :lol

He's always been amazing at promos and justifying them with his delivery...I remember that one time he sold a subway sandwich in the middle of the ring like it was the best thing ever.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

The Miz buried Daniel Bryan! :lol Bryan will probably try and find him a tough opponent now!


----------



## anirioc

*Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/50214

"WWE Legend Jim Ross has posted a new blog entry on his website. During the blog, Ross commented on The Miz’s promo on Daniel Bryan during Tuesday’s episode of Talking Smack on the WWE Network.

“@mikethemiz created a buzz in social media circles after his reality based, organic sounding promo that Miz aggressively executed on ‘Talking Smack’ on the WWE Network after Smackdown Live went off the air Tuesday night. Miz’ promo represented his best work IMO in a long while as he seemingly expressed himself from his heart and not from his memory. Few wrestlers in today’s marketplace are truly accomplished in being able to have a quick turnaround upon once receiving their promo copy, memorizing it, and then being able to deliver the copy in a real, authentic manner when it counts, and that’s on live, TV. The “I’m Not Working You” feel of any pro wrestling promo always resonates infinitely more than does a memorized promo that sounds as if it is being recited from pure memory without true, motion behind it.”

“My black hat’s off to The Miz for kicking some verbal ass Tuesday night that will hopefully be the start of more to come from the IC Champion. For the record, It’s not about volume but always about authentic passion and convictions when it comes to cutting a promo. Final note on cutting promos is to do all that you can to be yourself and not ‘work’ the audience as it relates to one’s delivery and sincerity. “


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

It was truly a fantastic promo, especially when he looked right into the camera which the talent isn't supposed to do for some reason, I wouldn't mind seeing The Miz break Honky Tonk's record as long as they actually do something with him.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

Miz's promo was definitely one of the best i've seen this year, and in a long time in general. He's one of the best talkers on the roster anyway, but it does show when the talent have something to get off their chest, letting them off the chain can lead to absolute gold. Miz was obviously hurt a little by Bryan's comments so his charisma combined with the fire he had up his ass was always going to produce something special to watch.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

Loved the promo, a shame we won't be able to get a Miz/Bryan match out of it.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

So we can add Jim Ross to the list of Bret Hart, AJ Styles, and Daniel Bryan all given Miz praise now 

Thats quite some endorsement


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

so miz push incoming? or is he just going to get a pat on the back by vince


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*



HiddenFlaw said:


> so miz push incoming? or is he just going to get a pat on the back by vince


A push to what? He's already IC champ and he won his match at Summerslam.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

I really hope something comes from this. There's such a buzz around Miz now and at least online his promo has outshone Bork at Summerslam and he's getting a lot of praise from well respected legends. But its all in WWE's court now, it feels like decades since they've got behind someone who isn't a Shield guy or a big name Indy guy.


----------



## ste1592

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

That promo was outstanding, I'm glad to see it gets the praise it deserves. I've never been a huge Miz fan, but I've to give credit where it's due, brilliant work.


----------



## VampDude

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

I found the whole segment to be truthful and hilarious at the same time, which even Renee had a hard time awkwardly trying to keep a straight face as she said "Okay, tha... uh, this has been Talking Smack. We will be back, the same time next week immediately after SmackDown. Thank you guys, for joining us tonight." whilst The Miz could be clearly heard in the background, still annoyed.

If this wasn't a shoot, it could only go two ways for The Miz in the WWE... He'll either get the push onto a more prominent role, or they will punish him by booking that he loes the IC title to a mid-carder.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> It was truly a fantastic promo, especially when he looked right into the camera which the talent isn't supposed to do for some reason, *I wouldn't mind seeing The Miz break Honky Tonk's record *as long as they actually do something with him.


*Blasphemy! *


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

I loved the promo, however I think Miz's fate is to lose to whoever wins the CWC

Will hopefully be really entertaining though!


----------



## Block3105

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

The Miz has always been awesome, don't you read his T-shirts?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

As it should be, as it was a great promo. I actually give a _slight_ fuck about the Miz now. Haven't been able to say that in years, so the promo accomplished it's main goal.


----------



## Piers

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

One promo and everyone seems to be over Miz' dick. 

He's always been a good talker, yes that was a nice promo (still wondering if it was 100% scripted or not BTW, anyone ?) but you guys want him to beat Tonk's record ? He's not that good inside a ring. In fact he's quite boring.


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*

The Miz deserves credit for being around for so long and still able to reinvent himself.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> One promo and everyone seems to be over Miz' dick.


I'm not.

The delivery was great, but some of the stuff that he was rampling about made no sense. Especially his attempted strawman argument about DB giving up on his WWE fans which is complete bullsh*t


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

What's cool about it is that they both have legit points, but are colored by biased POV's. I think that there was truth to what Miz said, but his anger/frustration wasn't at DB (whom he's actually friends with from what I've heard), but with WWE management and some of the fans in-general.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Jim Ross gives The Miz high praise for his promo on Talking Smack.*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> One promo and everyone seems to be over Miz' dick.


Also I'm not as well. I remember his run as a world champ, it was not good.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Talking Smack Discussion Thread (Discuss Miz's Promo here)*

*If this was a work then it was well played. However, if Miz slipped up and told Bryan he was the coward for not being in the WWE ring, then Miz is a straight up asshole who should be suspended today. You don't go off cuff like that on a star who was told by the WWE he couldn't wrestle in their WWE ring and then call him a coward for not getting back in it. I can see why Daniel Bryan walked off because I would have punched Miz in the mouth for real. If that was all a work then well played. Somehow I feel like Miz took a really cheap shot about getting back in the WWE ring whether it's a work, or shoot. I think Miz forgets how relevant Bryan makes SD. Bryan was a huge star, he wasn't some falling star like The Miz.*


----------



## markoutsmarkout

*Re: Daniel Bryan and Miz Segment on Talking Smack*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan can't get out of his contract. You just refuse to understand the situation because you hate Bryan so damn much. You don't even know him. At least I spent time with the guy when he was a trainer in wrestling school, and he's a hand on awesome guy and cares about the business. If your dream was taken away from you you'd be upset and angry too. But keep on hating!


He could if he really wanted to.

I like D-Bry and I think this was clearly a work (a good one), but he could get out if he wanted to.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Gee I really love the follow up of the Bryan/Miz thing, thanks WWE


----------



## Bayley <3

Bryan just said they wouldn't let them do anything on TV. 

Wat.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hmmmm…..seems like Bryan is growing that beard out again……just saying.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

they wouldn't let them do anything on TV? dont get it!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm enjoying this. Friendly playful half work/half-shoot atmosphere. Love it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

its like nothing even happened now..ugh! this is why i stopped watching before.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

"I'll splurge and fill it up"

Lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Seems they they are playing it a little safer this week... Man has the coprorate atmosphere pussified this company.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

all that build up and anticipation and its back to playful BS...such crap!


----------



## Bayley <3

Has Renee always been so nasally?


----------



## Bayley <3

They're talking about balls :maury


----------



## Ace

Do they deliberately kill SD the week Raw has a big moment?


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan & Styles interactions on Talking Smack are great.


----------



## FROSTY

RubberbandGoat said:


> Gee I really love the follow up of the Bryan/Miz thing, thanks WWE


*Response to everything you've been complaining about, including the topic you had to create to complain some more.*



Bayley <3 said:


> Bryan just said they wouldn't let them do anything on TV.
> 
> Wat.


----------



## Bayley <3

Bryan mentioned TNA :enzo


----------



## Mra22

Renee Young has a horrible lisp all of the sudden


----------



## Prayer Police

they can mention TNA?


----------



## DoubtGin

This all feels so natural, I like it a lot.


----------



## DoubtGin

This should go three hours instead.


----------



## Chrome

Prayer Police said:


> they can mention TNA?


Not really, Bryan just gives 0 fucks. :lol

They're scared to fire him and he knows it too.


----------



## StylesP1

Styles mentions his line on his balls, Bryan says TNA, Styles wants a non-sanctioned match with Bryan...That along with Beauty and the Man Beast was a great Talking Smack!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan serves no purpose at all. He's just there.


----------



## Huggerlover

I really am loving Talking Smack. It comes across so natural.


----------



## AlternateDemise

DoubtGin said:


> This should go three hours instead.


No.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I hope what Bryan said about interracting with Miz is just WWE trying to work us and make us think it was a shoot last week.

But at the same time Ive learned once and for all not to get my hopes up with WWE. Even SmackDown and their bookers cant capatalize on things. Just gotta push the chosen ones.


----------



## OptionZero

Couple really strange things:

- AJ Styles came off . . . like a face? Talking about how he'd love to do the Make-A-Wish appearances, media spots, all the John Cena out-of-the-ring responsibilities, and also mentioning he also needs to take care of his kids. I haven't seen Talking Smack much, but this seems like a total break in character, is that normal for this show?

- Bryan saying he isn't allowed to do TV stuff with Miz. C'mon. It's wrassling. They're teasing the shit out of a return? It has to lead somewhere, otherwise it was a wasted Miz promo. I do like the Samoa Joe proxy idea

- Heath Slater. Hilarious. Get him on Holy Foley.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

it was a wasted Miz promo..it'll go nowhere! and yes AJ was being himself.


----------



## doctor doom

I think it was more of a shoot than a work last week for the Miz, that's why they're not going forward with the angle. I like the potential with Ziggler though. I'd have Miz win via DQ at Backlash, cheat to win in a steel cage match at No Mercy, be part of a "Survivor Series" team and retain until the Royal Rumble where he finally drops to a mystery opponent that happens to be Nakamura Shinsuke.


----------



## JTB33b

Bryan saying he and Miz can't interact with eachother anymore I hope is just part of the story because they have so much onscreen chemistry that it's a huge fail if they can't interact anymore. Hopefully they are just trying to really sell this as a shoot.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

nope. they're not going to interact going forward..its not a work. Guess Miz really went too far.


----------



## JTB33b

RubberbandGoat said:


> nope. they're not going to interact going forward..its not a work. Guess Miz really went too far.


If that is the case and it was a shoot, I wonder if there is any backstage heat on the Miz. Because if it was a shoot it means the Miz trying to tell Bryan to ignore doctors and go wrestle elsewhere was not part of the script and I can't see the people in power being happy about that since they have done everything they could to make sure Bryan doesn't get back in the ring.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> - AJ Styles came off . . . like a face? Talking about how he'd love to do the Make-A-Wish appearances, media spots, all the John Cena out-of-the-ring responsibilities, and also mentioning he also needs to take care of his kids. I haven't seen Talking Smack much, but this seems like a total break in character, is that normal for this show?



That's what they do on Talking Smack, nothing strange about it.





> nope. they're not going to interact going forward..its not a work. Guess Miz really went too far.


I 100% thought it was a work all the way last week, but the way they completely killed the story right at the start of the show with Shane and Bryan backstage, and then Bryan making that comment on Talking Smack, I guess they really didn't intend for it to go that way. 

Really enjoyed Talking Smack, though, as I have every week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

yeah, i bet Bryan really wanted to tear Miz's head off. I could have sworn they were buddies though.


----------



## wwetna1

Prayer Police said:


> they can mention TNA?


Not around Todd Grisham


----------



## Dobbizzle

Wow, I can honestly say that after Rhyno saying what he said about championships I kinda want the Beauty & The Man-beast to win the tourney now. I'm a long-time Rhyno fan and I think he's definitely paid enough dues to get a little gold before he finally packs it in. American Alpha are going to be on top for a long while, I have no problems with them waiting a little longer before starting their reign of pure domination.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Wow, I can honestly say that after Rhyno saying what he said about championships I kinda want the Beauty & The Man-beast to win the tourney now.



Same here. I'm a big American Alpha fan, but at this point I really want Slater & Rhyno to win the whole thing.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So I counted two TNA mentions- Bryan dropping it talking to AJ (and AJ wouldn't even mention TNA, just defaulting to Japan) and also a tweet shown in the crawler about the Kane segment that referenced "@TNACreative". 

Always a fun show, Talking Smack. I'm concerned that what Bryan said about no Miz interactions was legitimate, which is a huge shame. It explains why they didn't interact on SD, but doesn't explain why they briefly advertised a confrontation. Maybe a writer came up with it, someone in power vetted it, then Vince found out and axed it.

As much as that bit sucks, an alternative way of dealing with it would have been to heavily script Talking Smack, which would be horrible. The loose leash on talent is why the show is so entertaining. Rhyno and Slater continued to shine. Also loved short arses Bryan and Styles trying to be taller than each other (before you send me hate mail, I'm Bryan's height).


----------



## zkorejo

This weeks they pretty much confirmed that Talking Smack is mostly shoot apart from a few bits like Nikki/Carmella and protecting kayfabe. 

I am sure that Miz promo was not scripted or planned. It wouldnt make sense to start something and then abruptly end it, esp since it generated so much interest.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

oh well....it'll go down as the "what could have been" storyline.


----------



## emm_bee

KC Armstrong said:


> Same here. I'm a big American Alpha fan, but at this point I really want Slater & Rhyno to win the whole thing.


Yeah I'm in the same boat. American Alpha have time on their side, and they'll get their shot in the future. This Slater/Rhyno pairing is surprisingly entertaining, interested to see how it continues to play out.


----------



## chrispepper

If they were totally burying the angle, Miz would 100% not have been opening the show this week, they would have tried to bury it completely.

I really hope and think that they realise they have something here and are going for a slow build


----------



## BehindYou

They really sold Rhyno this talking smack, like Rene said it gives their team death.


----------



## AbareKiller

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

Show was amazing again, loved the Zigler interview and the digs at Renee/Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

It also helps that everyone in Talking Smack is likeable. You had Daniel Bryan, Renee Young, Shane McMahon, and Dolph Ziggler.

The amusing parts for me were how Bryan purposely set his chair up to be taller than Shane so that he can give himself more power

Bryan predicting that AJ vs Dean will end in a 60 minute draw, Renee being called out on for predicting that Dean will retain the title

Bryan actually throwing his cell phone down to the floor, Bryan being straight-up by saying that Dean got kicked in the "balls" instead of saying that he got kicked in the "Jesus Zipper"

Shane refusing to make a prediction for the Women's 6-Pack Challenge because he's afraid that he will jinx the winner

Dolph subtly making digs at Renee being associated with Dean

There are probably some more good bits I left out lol


----------



## TheClub

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

I was laughing hard when they were teasing Renee about saying that Ambrose retains. Talking Smack is good really because all the people in it are not goddamn authority figures.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*



DGenerationMC said:


> 5 years later, Bryan finally gets to bury people on his terms. Man has been a fucking savage recently :lol


The video is still up on YT?? OMG. :lmao 

That's around the time when I started becoming a big fan of his. Good memories.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

Renee is probably my favorite person in the entire company! I never miss an episode of TS it is fucking awesome and like Swerved season 1, the best show on the network. IMO of course.


----------



## sarcasma

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

So good tonight. When/if Bryan leaves, we will really realize how good TALKING SMACK truly is. No person in the history of WWE gets away with saying more taboo stuff than Bryan. 

Renee also is extraordinary. 

The show is the best non wrestling show in the history of WWE.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*



Face Full Of Stuff said:


> Renee is probably my favorite person in the entire company! I never miss an episode of TS it is fucking awesome and like Swerved season 1, the best show on the network. IMO of course.



If only some of their hack writers were as good at their job as Renee is at hers...

Ziggler teasing her about Ambrose was fucking great, her reaction was too adorable.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

It really is awesome. 

Renee is what you might call "too good for WWE", not that I'd ever want her to leave, because she adds so much to whatever she's involved with. Top quality.

I love Bryan's honesty and bluntness, calling out Raw's Sasha segment for being th garbage it was, but at the same time not blaming Sasha for that.

And TS overall, including most guests seems to do a really, really good job of blurring lines and straddling the kayfabe/shoot line.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

holy shit a massive daniel bryan cirlce jerk 

give anyone the opportunity and freedom to speak their mind and theyll come across as more natural and real


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*



BigDaveBatista said:


> holy shit a massive daniel bryan cirlce jerk
> 
> give anyone the opportunity and freedom to speak their mind and theyll come across as more natural and real



Bryan is great on the show, deal with it. If you think TS would be just as good with someone like Jack Swagger or Kalisto sitting next to Renee, that's your opinion and you're entitled to it. I happen to disagree.


----------



## Astro Zombie

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

It's really a great show and is a great addition to Smackdown. Renee and Bryan are really enjoyable together too.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*

The teasing about Renee and Ambrose. :banderas 

Renee has a cool mom vibe about her. Dean needs to put a ring on that finger if he hasn't yet.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Talking Smack is awesome*



CamillePunk said:


> The teasing about Renee and Ambrose. :banderas
> 
> Renee has a cool mom vibe about her. Dean needs to put a ring on that finger if he hasn't yet.


Gorgeous, nice, great personality, and loves sports. That's like most guys dream girl.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

Another Superb Talking Smack Show I Love Renee Loads and i also love bryans stuff and the fact he says whats on his mind and does not give damn what people think


----------



## Lavidavi35

CamillePunk said:


> The teasing about Renee and Ambrose. :banderas
> 
> Renee has a cool mom vibe about her. Dean needs to put a ring on that finger if he hasn't yet.


If Ambrose puts a ring on that girl all criticism of him from that day forward is invalid. Renee is QUEEN ?

She really is a little too good for WWE. The girl is a gem.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Bryan actually throwing his cell phone down to the floor


:ha

That was totally awkward


----------



## Erik.

Another enjoyable show.

I absolutely love how they just spit how we all feel about Raw too and pretty much bury it as well.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*Seriously.*

Seriously, how good is talking smack?

Out of all what SmackDown Live is at the moment, Talking Smack just adds the jam or the cherry. 

I'm loving where SmackDown is right now, but Seriously how long until Vince pulls this apart?


----------



## marshal99

Bryan does like to antagonise his heel guests on talking smack , needle them and provoke them for a response.


----------



## Erik.

Ambrose absolutely killed it.


----------



## Godway

I wonder if Dean is being legit about Cena. He's hinted at not liking him before, and I still remember when he jobbed to him on the post-Mania RAW a few years ago, he looked SO fucking pissed and unhappy to have did that job after the match.


----------



## Erik.

Godway said:


> I wonder if Dean is being legit about Cena. He's hinted at not liking him before, and I still remember when he jobbed to him on the post-Mania RAW a few years ago, he looked SO fucking pissed and unhappy to have did that job after the match.


Hasn't Ambrose received high praise from Cena in the past?

Then again, doesn't mean they have to like eachother.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Who thought it was a good idea to let Carmella talk on the show? I thought they had figured out that Carmella + mic is a bad combination. When she went into that whole thing about monkeys at the zoo not wanting to be like Nikki Bella (talking monkeys apparently) I cringed so fucking hard. WTF was that?

Ambrose was really good, though. My only criticism about Dean is that he pretty much buried next week's world title match. It's kind of his job to sell that match so you can't say "Ah who gives a shit if I'm the challenger or champion at No Mercy?".


----------



## Godway

Erik. said:


> Hasn't Ambrose received high praise from Cena in the past?
> 
> Then again, doesn't mean they have to like eachother.


I think he has, not that that means a lot since it isn't like Cena bashes his coworkers publicly. I just remember Ambrose shooting about how the Shield refused to be fed to Cena, and then that match I was referring to where Dean just looked really unhappy afterwards, which could have just been a sell job who knows. 

Come to think of it, nah. It all has to be a work. Cena just put him over tonight, why would he go out there and shoot on him 30 minutes later? It's probably just his character trying to address the recent internet backlash from Austin's podcast, as it seems to be the new direction for his character.


----------



## sarcasma

Ambrose was white hot tonight, he even threw shade at RENEE!!!!

I watched it 4 times. he can just keep going and going. He was spitting some fire at Cena. 

One of his best promos yet, Ill put that in the top 5 of his WWE promos.

Look at what RENEE's wearing....a nod to Dean's attire??????


----------



## FROSTY

*Watching this weeks episode now, god damn Carmella sucks. She just won the award for first bad segment ever on Talking Smack. I didn't think Corbin was great last week, but he was still miles better then her, I had to take my fucking headphones out until I seen her interview was over.*

*And now I've seen Dean Ambrose's interview segment :bow*


----------



## Dobbizzle

Yeah I wasn't feeling Carmella at all, that was terrible. Ambrose however was on top form, he really pulled the show back around at the end and I love his promo style. I still don't want him to beat AJ on Tuesday though.


----------



## FROSTY

*Loved Bryan at the end with the "That's our guy." while pointing at Dean with a shit eating grin on his face lol.*


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah have AJ lose it after only like three weeks in his first title defense and see how well that's received (hint, not well).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

One thing that always strikes me as awkward on this is every week Nikki gets absolutely wrecked with ease...and Daniels always just "meh, kudos to Carmella" about it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah have AJ lose it after only like three weeks in his first title defense and see how well that's received (hint, not well).


AJ is not losing that title anytime soon.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I lol'd when Dean was going around the room saying "I don't care about your opinion or your opinion" and then he gets to Renee and timidly goes "And I don't care about your opinion... sometimes... ya know" and Renee shoots him this evil look like you better watch it! :lmao


----------



## Lavidavi35

Ambrose was fantastic. The thing I like about his promo style is that even though it is quick, he not only gets his point across but he makes you feel like he's speaking out of kayfabe. Bless that man when he has a microphone handy. 

I especially liked how he literally went in on Cena unlike anyone else has done and then just one by one acknowledged the fact that he doesn't give a fuck what anyone thinks (sometimes not even Renee) and is simply offended that anyone would think he cared about opinions. This is the Dean Ambrose that will soar and prosper.

Talking Smack is the best wrestling show on television. Believe that! ??


----------



## JustAName

I loved the fact he said he doesn't give a shit about what Austin says and his interaction with Renee was so gold and you could tell how much Daniel Bryan was loving it as well. I don't know if the Ambrose/Cena deal is true or not and it doesn't really matter, when he talks it sounds legit and I don't doubt his characters credibility for a second. His facial expressions during his promos.. the way they change depending on what he says and how he says it... he's just a promo legend and he has gotten better in the ring since going to Smackdown, not every match has been a copy of the former... he dropped the belt way to soon.

I would love to have a talking smack with Dean Ambrose AND John Cena at the same time.... building up for an insane match for later... oh myyy


----------



## chrispepper

Ambrose was total fire tonight... Hopefully they use that in the promo package at No Mercy because that's one of the best promos he has done in WWE so far. He doesn't need to turn heel, he works so much better as the tweener/face that doesn't give a crap about anyone. I also loved that Bryan started saying "that's our guy", like he was pretty clearly impressed by the promo.


----------



## deathslayer

Man Dean has been rapid firing on the mic lately. Not quite the talking speed WWE is used to though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Legit question, how long have these guys been bros? There's been pics of them traveling together, too. It seems like out of nowhere...idk if it's for storyline purposes (how?) or WWE has been denying us this bro-dom? :mj2


----------



## Bearodactyl

Jack Thwagger said:


> Legit question, how long have these guys been bros? There's been pics of them traveling together, too. It seems like out of nowhere...idk if it's for storyline purposes (how?) or WWE has been denying us this bro-dom? :mj2


Well this certainly makes this a good day for you, doesn't it? ositivity


----------



## OwenSES

Dean showed a lot of fire on Talking Smack. It's hard to know how much of what he is saying about Cena is a work and what is a shoot after The Miz/Bryan stuff but whatever, still pretty entertaining.


----------



## JustAName

OwenSES said:


> Dean showed a lot of fire on Talking Smack. It's hard to know how much of what he is saying about Cena is a work and what is a shoot after The Miz/Bryan stuff but whatever, still pretty entertaining.


No, that's not what makes it whatever, THAT is what makes it good, when the fans, "smark" or not don't know where the kayfabe ends and real life begins or if they are both the same. I want everything to seem as real as both Miz/Bryan and Ambrose makes it, I want that for everything then I buy into their character and their selling of a story, ppv, regular match, hatred, care and whatever else they might show. 97% or more of what I see now I don't buy into, it doesn't add up, it doesn't make sense, it doesn't come off as believable, it doesn't give an angle the IT factor, at least not to me. I enjoy the wrestling sure, but I don't buy into what they are fighting over 90% of the time or more.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Fearless Maryse said:


> One thing that always strikes me as awkward on this is every week Nikki gets absolutely wrecked with ease...and Daniels always just "meh, kudos to Carmella" about it.


Yeah that's been bothering me a lot too actually. I can understand the idea behind Bryan being the GM so he has to be unbiased and not let personal matters get in the way of his judgement, but you'd think he would at least be a little more bothered by the fact that his sister in law is getting her ass kicked on a weekly basis...


----------



## OwenSES

JustAName said:


> No, that's not what makes it whatever, THAT is what makes it good, when the fans, "smark" or not don't know where the kayfabe ends and real life begins or if they are both the same. I want everything to seem as real as both Miz/Bryan and Ambrose makes it, I want that for everything then I buy into their character and their selling of a story, ppv, regular match, hatred, care and whatever else they might show. 97% or more of what I see now I don't buy into, it doesn't add up, it doesn't make sense, it doesn't come off as believable, it doesn't give an angle the IT factor, at least not to me. I enjoy the wrestling sure, but I don't buy into what they are fighting over 90% of the time or more.


Yeah I agree with you, the whatever I said was that for me it's not important whether I think it's a work or a shoot as long as it's entertaining. Dean has had a rough couple of weeks and maybe he really does hate Cena, maybe he doesn't, but as long as his promo's on Cena are entertaining them I'm cool.


----------



## JTB33b

Dean was on Fire! Though he probally is not getting any sex for awhile.


----------



## Darren Criss

OMG DEAN


----------



## OptionZero

OH MY GAWD

Ambrose was fricking amazing. Such a fiery guy on the mike, and at a high pace and apparently off the cuff too. genius work

BEST PART was Renee mentioning how she needs to be unbiased before he started, then during his rant about not caring about anyone, he straight up pointed at bryan, I DONT CARE WHAT YOU THINK, points at her, I DONT CARE WHAT YOU THINK EITHER, and her face scrunches up

fucking gold


----------



## OptionZero

Gotta add one more thing:

Talking Smack is about 20 minutes, minimal interruptions. Combined that with Smackdown and you have nearly 2.5 hours of content, AND IT ALL FUCKING WORKS. It's cohesive, it tells the story/stories it needs to tell, and thats it!

Yet somehow, Raw has 3 hours and manages to less, and mostly suck at it. 

Less is more and Smackdown/Talking Smack prove that. I mean, gave more shits about Miz/Ziggler match #9345235 than alot of Raw, just cuz of Talking Smackin promos

This is really a brilliant promo. Its not that long, maybe each guest gets 5-10 minutes max, and they're talking to some pros on the mic who won't put pressure on them and can gently guide them to the right direction, and with Smackdown preceding it, there is immediate material to work from. Who would have thought giving wrestlers a spotlight and a safe environment to sell their character would . . . sell the character and their battle? I mean thus far no guest has come on and failed to express their background/motivation

People shit on Carmella, and yeah, she came off like an obnoxious brat . . . BUT THATS HER CHARACTER. She did a bunch of stupid impulsive shit and didn't have much justification for it, and hey . . . thats how a brazen young rookie would act! So i dont really hold it against her that she didn't drop #PipeBomb stuff


----------



## Alex Gary

Miz has always been a great mic worker believe that


----------



## Cappi

Unscripted Dean is the best Dean.

I get the impression Dean and Bryan probably have quite the bromance off screen.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

AlternateDemise said:


> Yeah that's been bothering me a lot too actually. I can understand the idea behind Bryan being the GM so he has to be unbiased and not let personal matters get in the way of his judgement, but you'd think he would at least be a little more bothered by the fact that his sister in law is getting her ass kicked on a weekly basis...



Have the EVER acknowledged The Bellas/Bryan/Cena in kayfabe? I don't recall.


----------



## AlternateDemise

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Have the EVER acknowledged The Bellas/Bryan/Cena in kayfabe? I don't recall.


Bryan and Brie yes, they've acknowledged that they're married on multiple occassions. And even when Nikki was a heel at first on Smackdown, she still did yes chants along with the crowd when Bryan went in the ring (the segment was when they introduced the women's and tag titles). I don't think they ever acknowledged that Cena and Nikki are dating, but at the very least they've made it clear that Bryan and Brie are married, therefor making Bryan and Nikki in-laws.


----------



## zkorejo

Cena sounded like he was pissed at DA for what he said last week.


----------



## JTB33b

Renee looked so uncomfortable listening to Cena trash her man. Then John taps her shoulder on the way out.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Cenas promo was great, I like this new "veteran" Cena.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Becky started out a bit flat and nervous but she closed really hard. And she's absolutely beautiful to look at. 

:Tripslick

Cena taking the gloves off and telling it like it is is the best Cena. Really hoping for a feud with Ambrose but not sure how it'll work given Cena's schedule.


----------



## wwetna1

Mugging of Cena said:


> Becky started out a bit flat and nervous but she closed really hard. And she's absolutely beautiful to look at.
> 
> :Tripslick
> 
> Cena taking the gloves off and telling it like it is is the best Cena. Really hoping for a feud with Ambrose but not sure how it'll work given Cena's schedule.


Even with his schedule. HE was still there the whole time after losing to AJ as he worked Raw and SD dark matches both weeks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

wwetna1 said:


> Even with his schedule. HE was still there the whole time after losing to AJ as he worked Raw and SD dark matches both weeks.


Hmm that makes me feel better about the odds of it taking shape. Also Cena said on commentary that he wants to be the first to "do both" at the same time, meaning WWE and Hollywood.


----------



## marshal99

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780958189521031172


----------



## validreasoning

Talking smack is now the best thing WWE does, watching last night and the god-awful ride with jbl/cole/saxton and a sober flair after just highlights the gap between the different shows WWE film

Cena and lynch both cut fantastic promos last night


----------



## JustAName

It seems to me like Dean and Cena are pretty similar people when it comes to mentality and work ethic, the one BIG difference is that they come from entirely different places. Cena is very rational and logical, nothing of what he said was a lie or lacked facts and while Ambrose wasn't necessarily intending to lie himself, the view and truth of the situations regarding John Cena that he describes are more half facts that gives a very subjective view of John, probably based on lack of knowledge and assumptions than anything else and John filled in the blanks and completed the story Ambrose started last week. Whoever thinks John was burying Ambrose with that promo doesn't understand the word, much less the meaning.. he even went as far as to say that Ambrose might one day accomplish something he was never able to do, but that he had laid the ground work for happening and he would be happy to see him accomplish it. At the end he stated pretty accurately that Dean doesn't like John, but that John simply doesn't care about Ambrose and that he(Ambrose) would have to make that change.

I want to see this feud for sooo many reasons and I want it to be for the title when it happens, because that's what both these 2 people are about, being the absolute best and to get the best out of these two, having the title being the price is in my opinion the only right way to go about it


----------



## Hurin

"This title is my life, and if you try to take my life from me I will ruin yours" - :becky

"If Dean wants me to care about him at No Mercy, he needs to step up, or step aside" - :cena

Loved both last night, simple and _*very*_ effective promos to help build feuds on top of whatever angles they get on the regular show. I might actually watch something related to Raw on Mondays if they had a Talking Smack-esque show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, we've had Ambrose and Cena on separate weeks and both rocked it. Any chance next week we can get both of them at the same time? Please? I mean hell, Cena's taking more time off soon anyways. Strike while the iron is hot.

Oh and it amazes me how natural Becky has come when it comes to talking. Yeah, she stutters every now and again but despite that she sounds great and roll back a couple years she sounded like a train wreck at times.


----------



## DoolieNoted

I'm trying to imagine Raw doing a show like this....

With Steph hosting...


LOL..


----------



## FROSTY

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, we've had Ambrose and Cena on separate weeks and both rocked it. Any chance next week we can get both of them at the same time? Please? I mean hell, Cena's taking more time off soon anyways. Strike while the iron is hot.
> 
> Oh and it amazes me how natural Becky has come when it comes to talking. Yeah, she stutters every now and again but despite that she sounds great and roll back a couple years she sounded like a train wreck at times.


*This would be the greatest Talking Smack ever :mark: please make this happen whoever books the guest each week!*


----------



## Reotor

Gainn_Damage said:


> I'm trying to imagine Raw doing a show like this....
> 
> With Steph hosting...
> 
> 
> LOL..


So much emasculation :cry


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Cena absolutely BURIED Dean. Sheesh :maury


----------



## Crasp

I like how Smackdown's post-show is better than Raw. This was probably one of the best TS episodes so far. Becky & Cena slayed. Bryan & Renee, money as always.


----------



## Sincere

TS keeps killing it.


----------



## deathslayer

It's good but a little weird because the freshly crowned champ AJ Styles has been the third person in this triple threat feud since it started.


----------



## Metsfan49

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Cena absolutely BURIED Dean. Sheesh :maury


No. He is setting him up, for what I hope to be an amazing heel turn.


----------



## Zigglerpops

One of the better shows John & Becky killed it


----------



## BarrettBarrage

In my ideal world, Cena keeps pushing and shitting on Dean until he snaps.

"I WANT JOHN CENA'S HEAD... ON A STICK."


----------



## heizenberg the G

I wish Ambrose to respond to this next week and appear to Talking smack similar to The Rock and Cena at Wrestlemania 27 each week that was the only thing I used to care about back then I remember how I would get so excited to see how The Rock would respond to Cena and vice versa please WWE set them up in a Wrestlemania match lol.


----------



## heizenberg the G

Edit double post.


----------



## Asuka842

I liked Cena referencing his relationship with Nikki. Granted he did call her "Nicole" so some fans might not realize who he's talking about, but it was still nice. As was his little pat on Renee's back there. Almost like him saying "sorry that I had to verbally destroy your BF in front of you. Nothing personal, you and I are still cool."


----------



## Lavidavi35

Cena reading Ambrose was fucking lethal. Hopefully this is grounds for a real one on one feud with them. These two have been going for the juggular and it's absolutely fantastic! I highly anticipate Ambrose's response. Cena's gonna make that dude a damn star. He's bringing out the best we've seen since he split from the Shield. Keep fucking with him, Cena. You're making great television with this quarrel.


----------



## Itami

Just wait til he turns heel. Then you will all be sucking his dick

I don't know how many times I've said it, and for those especially that are not familiar with Ambrose' pre-wwe, this man is magical as a BAD GUY. He was never a good guy. He wasn't loved for having 5 star matches either; he was loved for his promos and his heel mannerisms.

When you literally let the guy be anything BUT THAT, you shouldn't expect much. His current character is completely different and in many ways a parody of his true character.


----------



## Gn1212

Cena was fire.....


----------



## Erik.

They've accomplished it, I officially like John Cena.


----------



## ellthom

See, now when John Cena is intense he can do really good work, he has been on a cheese free diet lately. 

Man is playing this old dog in the business kinda gimmick, I like that... until he cuts another pandering audience promo in the ring but age has added character to the man. Still not a fan of him but he is more likable at least.

Smackdown can even make Cena likable... This show is on a roll right now :lol


----------



## Erik.

Nice emotion shown by Ziggler at Talking Smack - though it just shows me that he isn't going to lose on Sunday. In a way, Ziggler is a trophy piece for 'Modern day WWE' with how he has been booked throughout his whole career. Solid heel, good in the ring, never really given a chance. Finally given a chance, then 50/50 booking, has crowd support, WWE doesn't care, loses passion, given another chance, passion is back, drop him again. He'd probably have been successful and booked better in a different era and it's a shame. Hats off to creative, The Miz and even Ziggler himself for really making the IC title look great again. 

Also fair play for AJ Styles bringing up Ambrose getting a title shot before No Mercy as it literally makes no sense and is one of the rare things the booking team have got wrong since the split. Ambrose DOES have a rematch clause, so why is he technically getting two? Meh, either way the matches were great and we'll get a great triple threat on Sunday too. They literally had no logical response as to why these guys are in the match at No Mercy :lol

James Ellsworth vs. AJ Styles for the title would have been great, no doubt.


----------



## Erik.

Wyatts on Talking Smack :mark:


----------



## marshal99

Pretty heated argument between Corbin & Bryan this week , it's great. Corbin just pushing Bryan's buttons. I can imagine Bryan will put Kane up against Corbin next.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Corbin killed it on Talking Smack oh my god. Good for him.


----------



## KC Armstrong

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Corbin killed it on Talking Smack oh my god. Good for him.


This is the type of dude I want to see in main events, not James Ellsworth.


----------



## volde

I don't think that it was anything special, but his short pre-recorded promo before the match and Talking Smack stuff was noticeably better than his previous attempts at talking. I hope his improvement doesn't stop here.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

If Corbin continues to improve on the mic and tone that stomach of his he could be serious upper mid card monster who wouldn't look out of place being in the main event scene from time to time, like a prime Kane basically.


----------



## Block3105

Why can't Corbin get rid of that gut? He's been at wwe like 3 years 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## LVGout

baron killed it.

renee legit doesn't like him, her reaction when he sat down like this interview is going to suck and be boring than he turned it up :lmao


----------



## ShellyB

Corbin has come a longgggggg way from where he was in NXT. I thought he would never amount to anything and that he was cringeworthy and now I can see a promising future in him. 

Every thing styles said about bryan was true. It was a circus show and the authority of the show can't let that happen, yet he welcomes it.


----------



## God Movement

Corbin said Bryan was wrestling for HOTDOGS and PRETZELS


----------



## Mr.S

Corbin is not very good, no charisma, no presence, moderate in the ring & is extremely arrogant & seems very entitled. I played this blah blah blah, he shat on every Indie wrestler like Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro, Owens n him saying he came on 1 phonecall while it took them 10 years & in 3.5 years in NXT, he is in the main roster.

I like his attitude as a heel, but he has to back it up. I find him incredibly boring in the ring, he has no presence, the lone wolf character is incredibly bland & bad. I mean he is shit*ing on Bryan - What does he have? He is not Brock Lesnar!

These Sportsmen need to spend more time in NXT & and as low mid card jobbers to be honest. I would let Corbin lose to Swagger next week. Then I will let Ziggler get a win over him the next week. Then Kane can bury him the week after.

This guy won Andre Memorial for no good reason, has no passion for the business (Is not Brock Lesnar) & is undeserving. He needs to be in the low mid-carder. He has been handed incredible booking with wins over Ziggler n Ambrose for no good reason!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

You can tell that Stroman legit pissed Bryan off, especially when he went on basement fans. It was interesting when Bryan said, "I was the best" and he made it seem like he got to the top without anyone's help. He worked hard, no doubt. But he's delusional if he thinks he did all on his own. Two things really helped Bryan: 

1) Having a fan base that relentlessly pushed him while NOT accepting him being booked poorly. Guys like Cesaro and Zayn are just as talented so how come the fans don't take up the effort to hijack for them?

2) Bryan got to work with Triple H who turned heel after 7 years of being a face, Stephanie who had been a face prior, and Orton who was a face for 3 years.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Corbin talking about fans at the airport waiting for autographs was exactly what Punk said in his promo all these years ago


----------



## TD Stinger

The Boy Wonder said:


> You can tell that Stroman legit pissed Bryan off, especially when he went on basement fans. It was interesting when Bryan said, "I was the best" and he made it seem like he got to the top without anyone's help. He worked hard, no doubt. But he's delusional if he thinks he did all on his own. Two things really helped Bryan:
> 
> 1) Having a fan base that relentlessly pushed him while NOT accepting him being booked poorly. Guys like Cesaro and Zayn are just as talented so how come the fans don't take up the effort to hijack for them?
> 
> 2) Bryan got to work with Triple H who turned heel after 7 years of being a face, Stephanie who had been a face prior, and Orton who was a face for 3 years.


1. Yeah, Cesaro and Zayn may just as talented in the ring. But Bryan developed a fan connection that those two can only dream about for now. That's the difference. He showed personality and charisma in the ring, something Cesaro to this day still struggles with. Zayn might get there, but he's only been around for a short while.

2. Yeah, they all turned heel because Daniel Bryan was that over as a face and he was the perfect foil to them.

I like Corbin and I liked his promo last night. But he's still go a long ass way's to go and at this rate, I can't see him in the same position Bryan was in as a World Champion/a guy who could main event any show they needed him to.


----------



## zkorejo

Bryan seemed pissed. I like how they keep things fresh on Talking smack. 1 week someone shoots, the next its all friendly, the next its comedic and then someone shoots again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

TD Stinger said:


> 1. Yeah, Cesaro and Zayn may just as talented in the ring. But Bryan developed a fan connection that those two can only dream about for now. That's the difference. He showed personality and charisma in the ring, something Cesaro to this day still struggles with. Zayn might get there, but he's only been around for a short while.
> *
> 2. Yeah, they all turned heel because Daniel Bryan was that over as a face and he was the perfect foil to them.*
> 
> I like Corbin and I liked his promo last night. But he's still go a long ass way's to go and at this rate, I can't see him in the same position Bryan was in as a World Champion/a guy who could main event any show they needed him to.


That's true, but he still needed them during his feud. And he also got booked to get sympathy with the weak-link storyline with Kane. People act like Bryan got to the top on his own and that's not true. He always had someone with him:

• NXT with Miz
• Got paired with various divas (Brie, Gail, AJ)
• Teamed with Kane which helped him build a connection with the fans
• Had three stars/characters turn heel for him: HHH, Orton and Steph

Compare that to CM Punk who really didn't get much help in order to reach the top of the business. All he needed was a mic.


----------



## Mr.S

The Boy Wonder said:


> You can tell that Stroman legit pissed Bryan off, especially when he went on basement fans. It was interesting when Bryan said, "I was the best" and he made it seem like he got to the top without anyone's help. He worked hard, no doubt. But he's delusional if he thinks he did all on his own. Two things really helped Bryan:
> 
> 1) Having a fan base that relentlessly pushed him while NOT accepting him being booked poorly. Guys like Cesaro and Zayn are just as talented so how come the fans don't take up the effort to hijack for them?
> 
> 2) Bryan got to work with Triple H who turned heel after 7 years of being a face, Stephanie who had been a face prior, and Orton who was a face for 3 years.


Daniel Bryan is the best pure story-teller & wrestler in modern Wrestling history. I love Cesaro & Zayn but Bryan is on another level. He has that special feel about himself which is difficult to put into words which Cesaro doesn't give. The guy is art.

And as for him he got that fan following because he was the king of Independent Wrestling. AJ Styles also has a big fan following before coming to WWE. But Bryan delivered.

HHH wrestling is no big deal, HHH is not good enough to do a ME feud, he is extremely stale & boring, most Bryan fans wanted him to f*** up & let Bryan battle for the title. Randy orton is extremely bland - A tremendous wrestler but no1 gives a f*** about him.

I remember the whole booking of Orton vs Cena & people sha* on the event which was billed as the biggest match ever chanting Bryan.

One thing to consider is that people booed the Rock when Reigns won the title, chanted Bryan & even booed HBK - Huge legends. Bryan is one of the most over Superstars in History.


*The booking for Bryan - 
*
He went & wrestled in FCW instead of debuting in WWE like Styles

He was in a ridiculous NXT where Miz buried him regularly

No wrestler in WWE history (certainly no top wrestler) has been destroyed in the mic by a commentator like Michael Cole did with bryan

He won like 0 out of 12 matches or something to rookies in NXT under 3-4 minutes

He got eliminated 1st day in NXT

He was fired from Nexus for choking

He wrestled Sheamus on the Wrestlemania Pre-show despite being insanely over & being a top wrestler

He lost in 12 minutes to Sheamus next Wrestlemania

He lost to Sheamus, lost to Punk & so on then.

He was treated like a comedy jobber who Rock rock-bottomed


I could go on & on. Whenever he was given a push, it was 1 month push. A title reign or a decent feud, he would lose, have a few good matches & then fade into mid-card. He would wrestle 3 matches a day to hold the Show but would never get a Top Draw.

At a time when NFL teams, fans at home etc were doing Yes Chants, Bryan was a member of the Wyatt family losing to Bray Wyatt.

What WWE did to Bryan was criminal - No1 is saying do to him like Rock or Orton, hand them a great run but they did everything to turn him into a mid-carder.

*The guy doesn't get enough credit. When I was a kid, Rock, HBK (DX) & Austin etc used to be my favorite. But Bryan is his peak & in an Internet era of tremendous scrutiny was as OVER as anyone. 

Anyone includes anyone in the history of Wrestling. More over than Rock in his peak (who I was a great fan) or John Cena 1st starting up as a rapper. 

The guy was special - Watching him in the ring was art. He brought a whole new style of wrestling to the WWE & revolutionized it. And he cut quite a few very strong promos improving immensely from being a not so good mic worker*.

_As Punk said, no1 cares about HHH or Stephanie, they should retire & f*** off from TV!_


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Mr.S said:


> Daniel Bryan is the best pure story-teller & wrestler in modern Wrestling history. I love Cesaro & Zayn but Bryan is on another level. He has that special feel about himself which is difficult to put into words which Cesaro doesn't give. The guy is art.
> 
> And as for him he got that fan following because he was the king of Independent Wrestling. AJ Styles also has a big fan following before coming to WWE. But Bryan delivered.
> 
> HHH wrestling is no big deal, HHH is not good enough to do a ME feud, he is extremely stale & boring, most Bryan fans wanted him to f*** up & let Bryan battle for the title. Randy orton is extremely bland - A tremendous wrestler but no1 gives a f*** about him.
> 
> I remember the whole booking of Orton vs Cena & people sha* on the event which was billed as the biggest match ever chanting Bryan.
> 
> One thing to consider is that people booed the Rock when Reigns won the title, chanted Bryan & even booed HBK - Huge legends. Bryan is one of the most over Superstars in History.
> 
> 
> *The booking for Bryan -
> *
> He went & wrestled in FCW instead of debuting in WWE like Styles
> 
> He was in a ridiculous NXT where Miz buried him regularly
> 
> No wrestler in WWE history (certainly no top wrestler) has been destroyed in the mic by a commentator like Michael Cole did with bryan
> 
> He won like 0 out of 12 matches or something to rookies in NXT under 3-4 minutes
> 
> He got eliminated 1st day in NXT
> 
> He was fired from Nexus for choking
> 
> He wrestled Sheamus on the Wrestlemania Pre-show despite being insanely over & being a top wrestler
> 
> He lost in 12 minutes to Sheamus next Wrestlemania
> 
> He lost to Sheamus, lost to Punk & so on then.
> 
> He was treated like a comedy jobber who Rock rock-bottomed
> 
> 
> I could go on & on. Whenever he was given a push, it was 1 month push. A title reign or a decent feud, he would lose, have a few good matches & then fade into mid-card. He would wrestle 3 matches a day to hold the Show but would never get a Top Draw.
> 
> At a time when NFL teams, fans at home etc were doing Yes Chants, Bryan was a member of the Wyatt family losing to Bray Wyatt.
> 
> What WWE did to Bryan was criminal - No1 is saying do to him like Rock or Orton, hand them a great run but they did everything to turn him into a mid-carder.
> 
> *The guy doesn't get enough credit. When I was a kid, Rock, HBK (DX) & Austin etc used to be my favorite. But Bryan is his peak & in an Internet era of tremendous scrutiny was as OVER as anyone.
> 
> Anyone includes anyone in the history of Wrestling. More over than Rock in his peak (who I was a great fan) or John Cena 1st starting up as a rapper.
> 
> The guy was special - Watching him in the ring was art. He brought a whole new style of wrestling to the WWE & revolutionized it. And he cut quite a few very strong promos improving immensely from being a not so good mic worker*.
> 
> _As Punk said, no1 cares about HHH or Stephanie, they should retire & f*** off from TV!_


He got mistreated by WWE at times, but fans act like WWE hasn't given him much and that's not true:

• Got to defeat the hottest heel when he was a newcomer in WWE
• Had a lengthy US title run didn't do much with it
• Won MITB when Cody Rhodes was probably more deserving

This was all before he got really popular.


----------



## Mr.S

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's true, but he still needed them during his feud. And he also got booked to get sympathy with the weak-link storyline with Kane. People act like Bryan got to the top on his own and that's not true. He always had someone with him:
> 
> • NXT with Miz
> • Got paired with various divas (Brie, Gail, AJ)
> • Teamed with Kane which helped him build a connection with the fans
> • Had three stars/characters turn heel for him: HHH, Orton and Steph
> 
> Compare that to CM Punk who really didn't get much help in order to reach the top of the business. All he needed was a mic.


Idiotic. When Bryan was feuding with Miz in NXT, almost every rookie was feuding. Darren Young feuded with CM Punk. Barret was supposed to the wing man of Jericho n so on.

Bryan had 0-10/12 odd losing record in NXT against rookies in under 2 minutes & was buried deep by Michael Cole. Miz was then starting as a US Champion & was not even a MITB winner. If Bryan got over, it was largely because of him.

Diva Pairing - Bryan had no pairing with Brie. He was was with the Bellas for a few weeks in one of the most dumb pairing seen which bombed as the whole angle was if he was a virgin or vegan. What an ludicrous statement about the Bella pairing.

Gail Kim - Bryan kissed him once & Gail became his gf for a few weeks, Gail Kim was a jobber diva then who was dead last & eliminated him from a Battle Royal. There was barely any story.

AJ Lee - AJ Lee was nothing & directionless in Smackdown when she paired with Bryan. Bryan was the MITB Winner & World Champion. And Daniel Bryan was already very VERY over. 

Ofcourse some storylines benefited Bryan, but if you are looking for someone with 0 Storyline, 0 pairing etc at any point of time & still becoming the best wrestler & most over in WWE history, then you are delusional. Every guy has decent booking, Bryan was over despite having pretty poor booking for his talents!


Kane Connection - Daniel Bryan was the MOST OVER wrestler in WWE when the Kane thing happened. People booed Mania & any match Bryan was not & kept shouting his name. Bryan was only paired with Kane as there was no space in the Top-Card. He was an established star then who was a World Champion, US Champion, MITB Winner & incredibly over.

The whole skit was never majorly about a weak link but more about anger management, goat segments, hug it out. 


Orton - Was already a Heel, he did not turn because of Bryan! Stop lying!

Steph & HHH - They feuded with everyone from CM Punk to John Cena. John Cena when he returned was made the anti-Authority leader & Bryan was back into the mid-card.

WWE tried to even milk his Yes chants by making other wrestlers do it - Alberto Del Rio do "Si" "Si", none of that worked for the long run.

The entire Authority segment - Bryan was aborted & thrown out from this segment in 2 months. CM Punk vs HHH was for WM while Bryan was supposed to feud with Sheamus. Bryan was in the Wyatt Family when largely this authority non-sense was going on.

Bryan was a filler face while Cena was injured who was there for only 2 months. And honestly Steph & HHH the 2 are absolutely irrelevant in the last 6-7 years & don't mean sh**.


Bryan just before he feuded with Authority > More over than Rock, Orton, HHH, Steph, Cena combined.

Go & look at how over he was before Summerslam. If anything Bryan helped create the HHH, Steph Authority character & help them get over because of how over he was as a FACE


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Mr.S said:


> Idiotic. When Bryan was feuding with Miz in NXT, almost every rookie was feuding. Darren Young feuded with CM Punk. Barret was supposed to the wing man of Jericho n so on.
> 
> Bryan had 0-10/12 odd losing record in NXT against rookies in 2 minutes & was buried deep ny Michael Cole. Miz was then starting as a US Champion, not a MITB winner even. If Bryan got over, it was largely because of him.
> 
> Diva Pairing - Bryan had no pairing with Brie. He was was with thehe Bellas for a few weeks in one of the most dumb pairing seen which bombed as it was if he was virgin or vegan. What an idiotic statement.
> 
> Gail Kim - Bryan snogged him once, Gail Kim was a jobber diva then who was dead last & eliminated him from a Battle Royal. There was barely any story.
> 
> AJ Lee - AJ Lee was nothing & directionless in Smackdown when she paired with Bryan. Bryan was the MITB Winner & World Champion. And Daniel Bryan was already very VERY over.
> 
> 
> Kane Connection - Daniel Bryan was the MOST OVER wrestler in WWE when the Kane thing happened. People booed Mania & any match Bryan was not & kept shouting his name. Bryan was only paired with Kane as there was no space in the Top-Card. He was an established star then who was a World Champion, US Champion, MITB Winner & incredibly over.
> 
> The whole skit was never majorly about a weak link but more about anger management, goat segments, hug it out.
> 
> 
> Orton - Was already a Heel, he did not turn because of Bryan! Stop lying!
> 
> Steph & HHH - They feuded with everyone from CM Punk to John Cena. John Cena when he returned was made the anti-Authority leader & Bryan was back into the mid-card.
> 
> WWE tried to even milk his Yes chants by making other wrestlers do it - Alberto Del Rio do "Si" "Si", none of that worked for the long run.
> 
> The entire Authority segment - Bryan was aborted & thrown out from this segment in 2 months. CM Punk vs HHH was for WM while Bryan was supposed to feud with Sheamus. Bryan was in the Wyatt Family when largely this authority non-sense was going on.
> 
> Bryan was a filler face while Cena was injured who was there for only 2 months. And honestly Steph & HHH the 2 are absolutely irrelevant in the last 6-7 years & don't mean sh**.
> 
> 
> Bryan just before he feuded with Authority > More over than Rock, Orton, HHH, Steph, Cena combined.
> 
> Go & look at how over he was before Summerslam. If anything Bryan helped create the HHH, Steph Authority character & help them get over because of how over he was as a FACE


So do you agree that Summerslam 2013 was built around Daniel Bryan?


----------



## zkorejo

The Boy Wonder said:


> So do you agree that Summerslam 2013 was built around Daniel Bryan?


I know it wasn't directed at me but I wouldn't say it was built around Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan won the title only so the title could transition from Cena (probably because Cena was injured) to Orton. 

The only PPV that was built around DB was WM that year. Punk left, HHH was free and the only person he could feud with was DB, so they built the whole 'beat H to get into the title match' storyline to save their asses.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

zkorejo said:


> I know it wasn't directed at me but I wouldn't say it was built around Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan won the title only so the title could transition from Cena (probably because Cena was injured) to Orton.
> 
> The only PPV that was built around DB was WM that year. Punk left, HHH was free and the only person he could feud with was DB, so they built the whole 'beat H to get into the title match' storyline to save their asses.


I'd say after Punk left in April of 2013 WWE made the decision to give Bryan that big summer push. So to me Summerslam 2013 was built around him. It was really after Punk left that the fans started clamoring for a DB push.


----------



## zkorejo

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'd say after Punk left in April of 2013 WWE made the decision to give Bryan that big summer push. So to me Summerslam 2013 was built around him. It was really after Punk left that the fans started clamoring for a DB push.


Um no. Daniel Bryan was popular way before it, the whole Yes! movement thing started right after he lost to Sheamus in 18 seconds. And he continued to be the most popular wrestler with the biggest pops. They needed a fresh new mainevent for Summerslam and DB was the most hottest wrestler in the roster at the time. 

Cena was injured, he dropped the title to Orton and later won the world title if I remember correctly to make that title unification heel Orton vs face Cena match at TLC 2013. 

Daniel Bryan was treated like a flavor of the month because WWE wasn't expecting the fans to continue to support Bryan after failing so many times. They brought back Batista for the WM mainevent that year. He was not even being considered for any of the big matches at Mania that year. It was CM Punk vs Triple H and Randy Orton vs Batista for the title.

Only after Batista's face return failed and Punk told Vince and Hunter to go fuck themselves and left, they realized they were in deep shit and started to roll with Daniel Bryan and his Yes movement "dream come true" ending for WM.


----------



## Mr.S

The Boy Wonder said:


> He got mistreated by WWE at times, but fans act like WWE hasn't given him much and that's not true:
> 
> • Got to defeat the hottest heel when he was a newcomer in WWE
> • Had a lengthy US title run didn't do much with it
> • Won MITB when Cody Rhodes was probably more deserving
> 
> This was all before he got really popular.


Untrue again.

A) Daniel Bryan was somewhat over from the day he set foot.

B) People were chanting Daniel Bryan in big numbers when he was fired

C) Daniel Bryan was pretty over before he even beat Miz for the US title.


Miz Feud - 1) Bryan was already over then, as over as Miz (Miz was a mid-carder then not a WWE Champion) & a better wrestler

2) Miz was winning the MITB & was transitioning into a WWE title shot 

3) The US "Low-mid card" title had to be dropped to someone, either Bryan or Morisson (who already had mid-card reigns)


US Reign - Bryan had a good US reign - had a fantastic feud with Miz & actually got Miz to wrestle a good match.

He then had a brilliant feud with Dolph Ziggler. The 3 matches were a thing of art. IMO the 2 matches on Raw & SD should be in the Top 3 matches of RAW/SD in the last 7-8 years, better than his match with Sheamus or HHH etc. The Survivor series match was art, if Rock or HHH ever had wrestled those calibre matches, it would among GOAT list by marks.

He was then in a feud vs a jobber Dibiase who had little interest about WWE but Dibiase vs Bryan matches were good. Then he had a Vegan vs Virgin storyline with the Bellas. He then lost the title before Mania to Sheamus, he had around a 5 month reign. 

And lastly you really don't understand Wrestling at all. You are simply delusional if you think Cody Rhodes deserved the MITB over possibly the most over, best wrestler in WWE history. BTW the way, Cody Rhodes had just broken away from Legacy & started a new singles career. He was not hugely over & in addition he had a broken nose & was wrestling with a Facemask then. When Daniel Bryan won, he was insanely over, he got an immense reaction in MITB.

I honestly don't think you should try to come up with straw points & such random stuff with a clear agenda.



The Boy Wonder said:


> So do you agree that Summerslam 2013 was built around Daniel Bryan?


Because that was the Main Event & World Title match! But the point is Bryan was ALREADY the most OVER Face by a huge margin then & was putting on 3 matches a day to carry the show. And he was booked as a transitional champion to satisfy the fans from hijacking the show & throw them some crumbs - He had a 2-3 month feud & was back in the Mid-Card!

John Cena returned from injury & became the anti-authority guy & feuded with Orton in the WWE-WHC Unification match billed as the Most important match ever when Bryan who was STILL the most over guy was languishing in the lower mid-card!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Very happy to see the return of "Indy Killer" Baron Corbin.

Loved the exchange with Bryan.


----------



## Mr.S

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'd say after Punk left in April of 2013 WWE made the decision to give Bryan that big summer push. So to me Summerslam 2013 was built around him. It was really after Punk left that the fans started clamoring for a DB push.


CM Punk left after Royal Rumble 2014, possibly in January. Apart from being over since setting foot in, Bryan was insanely over from March 2012 odd. He was insanely over 2 years & Punk & Bryan were wrestling at the same time.

I still remember when all WWE Champions were in the ring with HBK, Punk, Bret Hart, HHH, Mysterio etc people were chanting Bryan when Cena vs Orton was being booked as the biggest match ever. Daniel Bryan was more over than CM Punk for atleast 1 year when both were at the same time including the famous Batista Royal Rumble!

*You are a troll - Anyone who watched Wrestling regularly then will laugh at your posts - You shouldn't embarrass yourself by making these ridiculous posts. You have no idea when Punk left, what was the WM matches booked, when Bryan got over, etc*


----------



## TD Stinger

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's true, but he still needed them during his feud. And he also got booked to get sympathy with the weak-link storyline with Kane. People act like Bryan got to the top on his own and that's not true. He always had someone with him:
> 
> • NXT with Miz
> • Got paired with various divas (Brie, Gail, AJ)
> • Teamed with Kane which helped him build a connection with the fans
> • Had three stars/characters turn heel for him: HHH, Orton and Steph
> 
> Compare that to CM Punk who really didn't get much help in order to reach the top of the business. All he needed was a mic.


Ok, if you want to bring Punk into this, would Punk’s Pipebomb meant as much if he wasn’t feuding with John Cena at the time? Probably not.

My point is it takes 2 to tango. No one ever does it all on their own. But the thing about Bryan, whether he was with AJ as the evil boyfriend or tag partners with Kane, Daniel Bryan took those opportunities and made them great. That’s all those were. Oppurtunities. Bryan still had to capitalize and make these angles work.

But when Bryan got to his highest point he was virtually on his own. Team Hell No was done. There was no AJ. There was no Miz. He got so popular that HHH could finally turn heel again. That same stuff wouldn’t have worked with someone like John Cena.

You’re talking from a kayfabe perspective when they shooting more than anything last night. Even though it was obvious Bryan should be in the main event, it took the fans revolting and WWE kicking and screaming putting him in that spot. It took all that. They want Corbin to be that guy. This is the same guy who debuted at WrestleMania and won.

Yeah, Bryan had AJ and Kane. But he didn’t just hold his own with them, he was the star of those angles. He was the star of those opportunities. And I say again opportunities because those angles were not guaranteed to be successes but he made them successes.


----------



## excalibur41389

Not particularly a big Baron Corbin fan, but he was very good on Talking Smack. That's what I need to see from him. He never backed down and he made a lot of sense. I'm looking forward to seeing who he wrestles next week. Can't wait to see who he wrestles. Only problem if I can't see anybody on the roster who would be a great match for him. Maybe Kane, but Kane is in a feud with the Wyatts. Mojo Rawley and Rhyno are big guys that would be impressive to beat, but they are in tag teams. Harper is doing something. Maybe Apollo Crews? could be interesting with the big brute of Baron Corbin and the super athletic Crews.


----------



## Asuka842

I loved seeing AJ and Corbin calling out DB's hypocrisy/double-standards on Talking Smack. Because I've been thinking that myself for awhile now. They're not wrong, or at least not completely. But because they're heels, they give legit points in an very jerkish way.

Great stuff.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Orton was a face going into Summerslam 2013 and turned heel after pinning Bryan AFTER triple H turned....Orton was not a heel going in...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corbin killed it.


----------



## Sincere

Damn, that was another good Talking Smack. Styles seemed to be a little fumbley, but at the same time it makes since for his character to be livid and unhinged after what just happened involving Ambrose/Ellsworth. The Hype Bros segment was enjoyable--I know Mojo gets a lot of shit here, but the dude has an infectious energy, and he's actually decent on the mic, too. Not sure why people are so down on him all the time here. And Corbin was pretty awesome. DB continues to be solid throughout, really selling up the worked shoots and drama.


----------



## J-B

Indy hating Corbin is getting a little old now. He's only saying what a fuck load of people say on this forum every single day. Poor Bryan getting all of this abuse. :vincecry


----------



## Asuka842

Bryan tends to talk down to certain performers that he doesn't like in an arrogant and condescending way. So I don't sympathize with him too much with him when they call him out on it honestly.


----------



## JTB33b

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'd say after Punk left in April of 2013 WWE made the decision to give Bryan that big summer push. So to me Summerslam 2013 was built around him. It was really after Punk left that the fans started clamoring for a DB push.


They were clamoring for Bryan way before Punk left. Remember the Wyatt feud and the reaction when he turned on Bray in the cage match? Or how about when the fans hi-jacked the Cena/Orton story by chanting Daniel Bryan and Yes throughout the entire segment. Punk was in that same ring at the time. Then there was the hijacking of the RR match when Rey was #30 ? Punk was in the rumble at that time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

My man Baron Corbin with that fire!

Is it just me or was Styles' mind running fast than his mouth? He was all jumbled up. Lol.


----------



## 2Pieced

I love how people keep getting worked by these talking smack segments, it's great.


----------



## Erik.

Heath Slater is ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## Pongo

heath and rhyno are getting me hyped for the match, can't believe it


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL Heath Slater getting ripped off 500$ for those fake-ass stock bonds :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn Ellsworth getting mad sympy


----------



## Mordecay

Renne got wet with Heath biceps lol

Heath and Rhyno are so entertaining together lol, goofy Heath and serious Rhyno are great, I was a bit worried that they were losing the belts tonight, good thing they retained.

And I laugh about James Elsworth being the best babyface on the WWE atm, but he is making the most with the chance he got


----------



## Crasp

My highlight was Bryan being the only one to point out that Nikki didn't acually use a normal STF/STFU. Doesn't take much, but it looked better than John's.


----------



## JustAName

My highlight was easily Brian's story about his match with Dean Ambrose.. where Dean didn't need a reason to fuck him up, except for just proving a point... please let it be a taste of things to come, sure felt like it


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

*Daniel Bryan takes a shot at Triple H and the Universal Title*

Last night on Talking Smack, Daniel Bryan took a shot at Triple H and the Universal Title, this is what he said:



> "The winner is the champion of the Galaxy... it's called the Universal Championship, they're champion of the Universe, you get the championship when Triple H comes out and beats up everyone else and puts you on top of them. That's how you become the Universal Champion (laughs)."


Daniel Bryan is spot on, it's disgusting how Triple H steals the moment of the young guys and makes it all about himself instead of letting the focus to be on them.


----------



## marshal99

JustAName said:


> My highlight was easily Brian's story about his match with Dean Ambrose.. where Dean didn't need a reason to fuck him up, except for just proving a point... please let it be a taste of things to come, sure felt like it


The match Bryan is referring to is at Dragon Gate USA Way of the ronin 2010.


----------



## Godway

Bryan burying RAW/HHH was hilarious :lol


----------



## Crasp

Godway said:


> Bryan burying RAW/HHH was hilarious :lol


and HIAC, and Goldberg, and Brock...

It's a weekly highlight! Especially Renee's awkward reactions every time. Bryan gives no fucks.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Daniel Bryan put Ambrose over as an unpredictable beast more with one story than the WWE has in the entire time he's been there.

"LUNATIC CRINGE, MAGGLE!" doesn't really hold a candle to him beating Bryan to a bloody fucking pulp just because he could.


----------



## Mr.S

*Was this one of the best Talking Smack?*

Talking Smack today was amazing IMO - Bryan was on fire. Bryan completely buried the Raw Brand for bringing Attitude era stars & said Gillberg in RAW Team or Alundra Blaze on Women's team,etc

Bryan nailed Renee for doing Raw Talk & constantly berated her for wearing Red. 

The Nattie Segments - Bryan cringing at Nattie's cats & excessive flattery.

American Alpha blasting New Day & Raw Tag Teams!

Dean Ambrose talking about TLC & weapons

Dean talking about fighting his arch-enemy & not knowing how it began & why are they are hell bent of tearing it up!

Bryan talking about Dean beating him bloody in Dragongate USA!


What a freaking Show - I skip large parts of SD but always watch Talking SD!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*

I'm not going to say it was bad, but in no way was it the best. The best of all time is Miz's promo episode by far. Then take your pick between Ambrose's and Cena's shoot episodes on each other. After that even I'd say AJ's promo following Ambrose and Cena is a solid #4 in my books.

Bryan did bury Raw pretty good but I think he's been better. I never thought I'd say this but Nattie was my favourite part.

I think we can mostly all agree that Talking Smack has never had a "bad" episode.


----------



## sarcasma

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*

Ambrose is the best all time on Talking Smack, Ive never seen him break character until tonight with the arm ripping thing.


----------



## M.R.K

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*



Mr.S said:


> Talking Smack today was amazing IMO - Bryan was on fire. Bryan completely buried the Raw Brand for bringing Attitude era stars & said Gillberg in RAW Team or Alundra Blaze on Women's team,etc
> 
> B


I thoroughly enjoy Talking Smack on a weekly basis. But one thing that bugs me about Bryan is, how many times he is mocking Raw for bringing Attitude era stars. And ironically, on the same night, we saw a match featuring 'The Headbangers'. Also, he brought back Rhyno, Curt Hawkins and Spirit Squad. They are not 'fresh off the crop' either.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*



M.R.K said:


> I thoroughly enjoy Talking Smack on a weekly basis. But one thing that bugs me about Bryan is, how many times he is mocking Raw for bringing Attitude era stars. And ironically, on the same night, we saw a match featuring 'The Headbangers'. Also, he brought back Rhyno, Curt Hawkins and Spirit Squad. They are not 'fresh off the crop' either.


Curt Hawkins is 31, he is a young WWE New age rookie similar to Ryder - It is incredibly delusional to say if you bring back anyone you are doing the same as RAW.

Spirit Squad was not at Attitude Era either. Kenny & Mickey were 30 & 33 odd. They are incredibly young & they are a jobber tag team. Headbangers come for 1 match because every tag team in SD needs to beat someone.

I support Goldberg coming in here but it is not the same as bringing back Huge Attitude Era Superstars in the Main Event!


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*

Top 3 I'd say.


----------



## marshal99

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*

natalya is turning into a crazy cat lady character on smackdown. She's not even acting like a heel anymore.


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: Was this one of the best Talking Smack ?*

I loved this episode. It was definitely one of the better ones. Renee and Bryan's reaction to Gable saying funny wrestlers are no good cracked me up. :grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Tonights show was pretty fun. I actually really enjoyed the womens segment with all six of them. Seemed like that should have been a trainwreck but most of them did pretty well, and did some good character work. Surprisingly Carmella nor Nattie were a weak link here, though Becky was in my opinion. She's either pretty damn good, or horrid on the mic, no middle ground and tonight she was horrid. The brief Nikki-Carmella and Alexa-Becky interactions were good here as well.

Loved Nikki asking if Daniel would drive her to the dentist tomorrow. 

And Miz barging on set and asking "How Incredible Am I?" Awesome. Its cool seeing the difference a week has made there, last week he just sat there and had Maryse do all the talking, this week he was all swagger and in your face bravado. I really hope WWE dont drop the ball on this Miz-Bryan stuff again or cool it off again, its so much fun. Miz standing there with the IC belt and mocking Bryan with it and asking him who he would be rooting for at Survivor Series, him or the Raw guy. Awesome.


----------



## Mr.S

Talking Smack with Bryan is the best part - I often skip the show but never skip Talking Smack.

Compare it the sh*t show named RAW Talk which is a complete joke & however hard they try, it is getting even more ridiculous. As the heel Bryan says "Once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryaaan"

Thought Miz was great tonight as well & Carmella Nikki Bella is surprisingly fun for a feud going for so long! Carmella needs to gain some weight & improve a bit more in the ring to be taken seriously!


----------



## Strategize

Having 6 women on at the same time was a total train-wreck. 
Felt like I was watching an episode of Total Divas, where you can tell they're all friends.
Never do that again please.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Corbin was really good this week.

A major complaint I have with Talking Smack though is how unless Miz barges on set then they never really mention him, week after week they just ignore The Miz unless he's a guest. So stupid, why not further the Miz-Bryan stuff on Talking Smack?


----------



## emm_bee

Big Banter Baron has come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Mike and AJ were the highlight of this week's show. 

It was a bit random seeing Ziggler in an nWo shirt. I loved it.


----------



## Crasp

Not the best episode ever. Mayber one of the weaker ones. Ok though.


----------



## Erik.

Ziggler in the nWo shirt :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> Not the best episode ever. Mayber one of the weaker ones. Ok though.


It got Miz over as obnoxious as hell but we already knew and respected that fact, so did it need the whole show? Renee's presence was uncharacteristically minimized. AJ came off whiny and impotent despite Miz trying to put him over as a true champ. Becky and Ziggler pretty much just did their usual schticks, nothing new there. Wasted episode.


----------



## Crasp

^ pretty much yeah.


----------



## OptionZero

Is no one watching the post TLC Talking Smack? Its freaking amazing!

Alexa Bliss - shoot style emotional face promo, then turned to a heel promo
Corbin - put himself over like he should, demanded main event spot
Ellsworth - AMAZING dumb heel promo, so perfect. He's getting a title shot on Tues
Miz - terrific heated argument with DB putting over the IC and his reign

Renee Young took a shot at Maryse, saying she spends all her time sequining her dress

fucking gold


----------



## Headliner

Don't tell me they are going to do a Bryan retirement match at Mania vs......................*Miz*?


----------



## OptionZero

There would be serious heat and a long ass awesome built

but Bryan, if he has one match left in him . . . Styles or Nakamura?


----------



## DammitChrist

I swear that the Bryan/Miz rivalry is growing more and more intense. Both of them looked pissed off at each other while giving a great back-and-forth exchange. I really hope that this leads to somewhere great down the line


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me they are going to do a Bryan retirement match at Mania vs......................*Miz*?


The Miz defeats Bryan with the Yes! Lock, and wrestling fans worldwide have a collective meltdown.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Anybody who say Corbin is trash on the mic is crazy. Either that or they only think a promo is great if people are screaming at the top of their lungs, red faced with spit flying. He has the most authentic feeling character in the company; you can really believe he believes the shit he says.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Can we have a Fuck Kayfabe match with Face promo Alexa Vs 5 on 1 beat down Bayley?


----------



## Mr.S

Vince should come & kiss Bryan's ass. He has given legitimacy to both Corbin & The Miz, with both of them getting heat by going against an incredibly over & legendary wrestler.

And Bryan put over both Corbin & Miz huge. And I love the way he took 1 shot at Miz amidst all the garbage that Miz threw at him "You were a lazy hack who has now stepped up". "Better IC Champ than I ever was" & a lot of compliments from Bryan to the Miz. 

Bliss getting full time emo crying into face mode & then heeling it up. Corbin looking very good with the mic.

But the star of the show was James Ellsworth. OMG he is absolutely fantastic with the mic - Had no idea - Funny how Ellsworth is a better mic worker than AJ! Fantastic explanation for Ellsworth, dumbf*** is gonna get massacred & will try to apologize & be a good guy again!


----------



## PunkShoot

corbin is a god damn star in the making


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Mr.S said:


> *Vince should come & kiss Bryan's ass. He has given legitimacy to both Corbin & The Miz, with both of them getting heat by going against an incredibly over & legendary wrestler.
> 
> And Bryan put over both Corbin & Miz huge. And I love the way he took 1 shot at Miz amidst all the garbage that Miz threw at him "You were a lazy hack who has now stepped up". "Better IC Champ than I ever was" & a lot of compliments from Bryan to the Miz. *
> 
> Bliss getting full time emo crying into face mode & then heeling it up. Corbin looking very good with the mic.
> 
> But the star of the show was James Ellsworth. OMG he is absolutely fantastic with the mic - Had no idea - Funny how Ellsworth is a better mic worker than AJ! Fantastic explanation for Ellsworth, dumbf*** is gonna get massacred & will try to apologize & be a good guy again!


The thing is Bryan has been shitting on Miz since 2010. Any interaction they had Bryan would always act like a douche to him. So I really don't think Bryan deserves any credit for Miz's success in any way. Bryan tried to get another shot in on Miz and got caught. Instead of giving Bryan credit we should be giving credit to the person who came up with the concept of "Talking Smack." The show has allowed "non-darlings" a platform to connect with fans who normally wouldn't like them. Miz won so many people over who were normally not into him or had no feelings for him either way. 

Bryan is one of the most opinionated guys in the business. So while he may make a great point here and there he'll also come off in a way that makes him sound either insecure or like a jackass. 

As far as a potential WM 33 match goes with Miz that's probably the best option for Bryan. While he may hate Miz's wrestling style he's probably one of the safest workers in the company. They're portraying Miz as a champion that can't win on his own — so it would be fitting if Miz were able to defeat Bryan cleanly at WM to retain the title. To spare the feelings of Bryan fans they could probably end the match with a referee stoppage: Miz delivers a piledriver to Bryan and the ref throws the X sign up. 

I know this idea probably pisses a lot of Bryan fans off. But those fans need to remember it was Miz who put Bryan over when Bryan wasn't really connecting with anyone. Those two clean losses might have derailed Miz's push a bit when he became WWE Champion. But in any event Bryan should put Miz over clean at WM 33. If he doesn't want to WWE can make other plans for Miz.


----------



## RyanPelley

I loved the follow up with Ellsworth on Talking Smack. His obliviousness and delusion in this angle are hilarious. I mean, he didn't even turn heel with how he explained everything.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I thought they should probably turn Dean heel, especially after the boos he's been getting. But with the lack of faces on SD probably not. I enjoyed Ellsworth last night on Talking Smack. I'm guessing Taker will appear on Tuesday to end this Ellsworth/Styles feud which will then end Dean's quest for the WWE Title too.


----------



## The Phenom One

The Boy Wonder said:


> The thing is Bryan has been shitting on Miz since 2010. Any interaction they had Bryan would always act like a douche to him. So I really don't think Bryan deserves any credit for Miz's success in any way. Bryan tried to get another shot in on Miz and got caught. Instead of giving Bryan credit we should be giving credit to the person who came up with the concept of "Talking Smack." The show has allowed "non-darlings" a platform to connect with fans who normally wouldn't like them. Miz won so many people over who were normally not into him or had no feelings for him either way.
> 
> Bryan is one of the most opinionated guys in the business. So while he may make a great point here and there he'll also come off in a way that makes him sound either insecure or like a jackass.
> 
> As far as a potential WM 33 match goes with Miz that's probably the best option for Bryan. While he may hate Miz's wrestling style he's probably one of the safest workers in the company. They're portraying Miz as a champion that can't win on his own — so it would be fitting if Miz were able to defeat Bryan cleanly at WM to retain the title. To spare the feelings of Bryan fans they could probably end the match with a referee stoppage: Miz delivers a piledriver to Bryan and the ref throws the X sign up.
> 
> I know this idea probably pisses a lot of Bryan fans off. But those fans need to remember it was Miz who put Bryan over when Bryan wasn't really connecting with anyone. Those two clean losses might have derailed Miz's push a bit when he became WWE Champion. But in any event Bryan should put Miz over clean at WM 33. If he doesn't want to WWE can make other plans for Miz.


Then they can find something else for Miz, because Bryan losing to Miz as his last ever match doesn't work for me.

I'd rather he fight AJ Styles or Nakamura. Hell, I'd rather he put over Corbin than put over Miz.


----------



## Mr.S

The Boy Wonder said:


> The thing is Bryan has been shitting on Miz since 2010. Any interaction they had Bryan would always act like a douche to him. So I really don't think Bryan deserves any credit for Miz's success in any way. Bryan tried to get another shot in on Miz and got caught. Instead of giving Bryan credit we should be giving credit to the person who came up with the concept of "Talking Smack." The show has allowed "non-darlings" a platform to connect with fans who normally wouldn't like them. Miz won so many people over who were normally not into him or had no feelings for him either way.
> 
> Bryan is one of the most opinionated guys in the business. So while he may make a great point here and there he'll also come off in a way that makes him sound either insecure or like a jackass.
> 
> As far as a potential WM 33 match goes with Miz that's probably the best option for Bryan. While he may hate Miz's wrestling style he's probably one of the safest workers in the company. They're portraying Miz as a champion that can't win on his own — so it would be fitting if Miz were able to defeat Bryan cleanly at WM to retain the title. To spare the feelings of Bryan fans they could probably end the match with a referee stoppage: Miz delivers a piledriver to Bryan and the ref throws the X sign up.
> 
> I know this idea probably pisses a lot of Bryan fans off. But those fans need to remember it was Miz who put Bryan over when Bryan wasn't really connecting with anyone. Those two clean losses might have derailed Miz's push a bit when he became WWE Champion. But in any event Bryan should put Miz over clean at WM 33. If he doesn't want to WWE can make other plans for Miz.


You shouldn't be posting here because not only are you a hater but you are also a lier who has been caught as clueless & lying in multiple occasions here to denigrate Bryan. I really pity your miserable life.

Firstly when it comes to your ridiculous post - If you have woken up today indeed, i will spare you the humiliation & inform you that Bryan is not cleared to wrestle & won't be in WWE likely ever.

If it comes to a match with Miz, Bryan is too big for Miz to face in Mania - I mean Bryan is possibly the most over wrestler in WWE history with guys like Stone Cold (People booed Rock n HBK for him) & is arguably the best wrestler in the ring as well. If he had wrestled Miz, he would get a clean win after dominating Miz (he is too big for Miz to beat).

Secondly when it comes to Miz, Bryan has always been praising him as a star for many years but doesn't like him as a wrestler but he has been very gracious with Miz during most time while the Miz has been sh*tting on Bryan, the GM. 

And I don't get are you delusional or do you have to lie? Bryan didn't need Miz to put any1 over? Bryan was already massively over when NXT ended & he cut those amazing promos & then he was one of the most over guys in SS in the 7 man tag match. If anything Miz really benefited going vs an over face in Bryan.

And lastly stop making dumb posts here. And don't quote me, I try n respond to only decent people not freaking online trolls!


----------



## chrispepper

Guys if Bryan is ever wrestling again, and I'm still not sure it's leading to that, it's not going to be with a stiff worker like Nakamura or even Styles. The Miz makes perfect sense, they can wrestle a safe match and there has been months of build-up to it.

I still think this is leading to Bryan making a big signing to finally end Miz' reign for good, but I don't know who that would be as Joe should probably go straight into the main event.

That was a great talking smack


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Another great episode. I love the idea of Ellsworth having delusions of grandeur. Perfect way to go with this angle. 

Corbin was great again. He works well with Bryan.

Miz/Bryan is still fresh. It will never lead to a match between them though. Anyone who thinks it will is dreaming. 

Nice to see Alexa getting emotional. I'm happy for her.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Ellsworth's promo was actually very impressive. And I don't say that to blow it out of proportion, or pretend he's NOT a jobber. But, being unscripted, having people talk over each other, it felt real in a way a lot of the in-ring promos just don't.
It's a really good segment, but they need to transfer that same passion and legitimacy into both Raw and Smackdown's actual output.

But yes, props to James Ellsworth. Not a bad showing for this generation's Barry Horowitz.


----------



## DJ Punk

What was up with that odd cut off of Bryan and Miz at the end?


----------



## ElTerrible

DJ Punk said:


> What was up with that odd cut off of Bryan and Miz at the end?


Probably Steph said I can´t take this anymore. Cut it. They´ll never be able to re-create this on Raw. Renee and Bryan have such awesome chemistry with each other and the talent, who also have actual content to sink their teeth into. 

Watched it again and Alexa´s emotional (kayfabe breaking) outburst was´t as bad as I initially thought and everything else was absolutely top class from all persons involved.


----------



## Tyson Linh

chrispepper said:


> Guys if Bryan is ever wrestling again, and I'm still not sure it's leading to that, it's not going to be with a stiff worker like Nakamura or even Styles. The Miz makes perfect sense, they can wrestle a safe match and there has been months of build-up to it.
> 
> I still think this is leading to Bryan making a big signing to finally end Miz' reign for good, but I don't know who that would be as Joe should probably go straight into the main event.
> 
> That was a great talking smack


If Bryan were to make a big signing to represent him ending Miz's reign and feud, hopefully it's either Nakamura or Itami, two guys DB has had a storied indy history with.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So nobody watches Talking Smack anymore?


----------



## volde

From what I notice most posts about Talking Smack get scattered around in main show thread and various wrestler-specific threads.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I feel like everytime there's a Talking Smack and Bryan doesn't talk about Miz, that's a wasted opportunity and a let down. And Bryan giving Miz more and more praise lately is dumb.



Mr.S said:


> You shouldn't be posting here because not only are you a hater but you are also a lier who has been caught as clueless & lying in multiple occasions here to denigrate Bryan. I really pity your miserable life.
> 
> Firstly when it comes to your ridiculous post - If you have woken up today indeed, i will spare you the humiliation & inform you that Bryan is not cleared to wrestle & won't be in WWE likely ever.
> 
> If it comes to a match with Miz, Bryan is too big for Miz to face in Mania - I mean Bryan is possibly the most over wrestler in WWE history with guys like Stone Cold (People booed Rock n HBK for him) & is arguably the best wrestler in the ring as well. If he had wrestled Miz, he would get a clean win after dominating Miz (he is too big for Miz to beat).
> 
> Secondly when it comes to Miz, Bryan has always been praising him as a star for many years but doesn't like him as a wrestler but he has been very gracious with Miz during most time while the Miz has been sh*tting on Bryan, the GM.
> 
> And I don't get are you delusional or do you have to lie? Bryan didn't need Miz to put any1 over? Bryan was already massively over when NXT ended & he cut those amazing promos & then he was one of the most over guys in SS in the 7 man tag match. If anything Miz really benefited going vs an over face in Bryan.
> 
> And lastly stop making dumb posts here. And don't quote me, I try n respond to only decent people not freaking online trolls!


The old "your opinion is different than mine so I'll call you a troll". 

And imagine if all the top guys Bryan ever faced said "no I'm too big for you kid, I cant lose to you. Because the guy never became massively until the Authority storyline. Before that he was over, but never massively over.


----------



## JTB33b

Rated R Maryse said:


> I feel like everytime there's a Talking Smack and Bryan doesn't talk about Miz, that's a wasted opportunity and a let down. And Bryan giving Miz more and more praise lately is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> The old "your opinion is different than mine so I'll call you a troll".
> 
> And imagine if all the top guys Bryan ever faced said "no I'm too big for you kid, I cant lose to you. Because the guy never became massively until the Authority storyline. Before that he was over, but never massively over.



I guess you forgot about these. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttiGTC5B2gg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsESZMBJhXw

That was before Bryan became part of the authority storyline. And in the Bray Wyatt match, well before the authority storyline.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

JTB33b said:


> I guess you forgot about these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttiGTC5B2gg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsESZMBJhXw
> 
> That was before Bryan became part of the authority storyline. And in the Bray Wyatt match, well before the authority storyline.


I dont think you did your research properly there. That segment with all the former World Champs in the ring, notice the Title Randy Orton has in that segment? Orton won that when the Authority formed. Orton won that when he cashed in MITB after HHH Pedigree'd Bryan, and the Authority formed after that PPV. Orton and Bryan feuded for months after that, all this happened before that segment you posted.

And the Wyatt family segment happened not long after Bryan was done feuding with Orton the first time, then after that Bryan feuded with Randy/The Authority again for WM season. I'm not taking anything away from Bryan, but the guy was never massively over until his underdog vs Authority storyline.


----------



## Jersey

I only watch talking smack for Alexa Bliss otherwise then that I don't bother.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

JTB33b said:


> I guess you forgot about these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttiGTC5B2gg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsESZMBJhXw
> 
> That was before Bryan became part of the authority storyline.* And in the Bray Wyatt match, well before the authority storyline*.


Ughhh the fall prior to that consisted of Authorities golden boy Randy Orton feuding with Bryan playing hot potato with the belt, Bryan enters a feud with the Wyatt's teaming with CM Punk at Survivor Series, has a match with Bray a couple months after that, then goes on to beat the head of the authority at WM. All that was during the authority storyline as it pretty much started when Bryan beat Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Mr.S

Rated R Maryse said:


> I dont think you did your research properly there. That segment with all the former World Champs in the ring, notice the Title Randy Orton has in that segment? Orton won that when the Authority formed. Orton won that when he cashed in MITB after HHH Pedigree'd Bryan, and the Authority formed after that PPV. Orton and Bryan feuded for months after that, all this happened before that segment you posted.
> 
> And the Wyatt family segment happened not long after Bryan was done feuding with Orton the first time, then after that Bryan feuded with Randy/The Authority again for WM season. I'm not taking anything away from Bryan, but the guy was never massively over until his underdog vs Authority storyline.


Have you even watched wrestling? I have watched Wrestling for only 20 odd years & Bryan is perhaps the most over guy with Stone Cold.


Daniel Bryan was very over in NXT even he was jobbed out in 2 minute losses against everyone.

And he shot to Super-stardom over during his Smackdown World title run when his mocking Yes chants suddenly was being liked by the fans, the whole with AJ caught over. And Wrestlemania went mad for Bryan pinned in 18s. He had so many feud with Punk, Sheamus, Kane-Team Hell no storyline well before Authority feud & he was massively over.

If you have any intelligence, you would realize the fans essentially brought RAW to a half after Bryan was pinned in 18s & that was well before the Authority Storyline. The cheers he was getting before the authority storyline were Prime Stone Cold level.


----------



## Mr.S

I don't know where are so many dumb trolls coming from who have never even watched wrestling.

WM 28 - Bryan vs Sheamus - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF_kEtYlfBc - WM was filled with Yes Chants & signs, people don't know but there were Yes chants in hotel lobbies 

RAW after WM 28 - People chanting Yes & Daniel Bryan throughout RAW - Bryan comes out during the break to placate the crowd (says atleast he will get a new tshirt) - Bryan the mid-carder was more over than the entire WWE Card with the crowd shitting on all wrestlers - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shzq7QAiDD8

Daniel Bryan (Team Hell No) proves he is not the weak link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X-e1CVc310

John Cena selects Daniel Bryan as his opponent - Before Bryan's feud with authority (He is more over than any1 else in the roster by a big margin) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnWtek7k7hM


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Rated R Maryse said:


> I dont think you did your research properly there. That segment with all the former World Champs in the ring, notice the Title Randy Orton has in that segment? Orton won that when the Authority formed. Orton won that when he cashed in MITB after HHH Pedigree'd Bryan, and the Authority formed after that PPV. Orton and Bryan feuded for months after that, all this happened before that segment you posted.
> 
> And the Wyatt family segment happened not long after Bryan was done feuding with Orton the first time, then after that Bryan feuded with Randy/The Authority again for WM season. I'm not taking anything away from Bryan, *but the guy was never massively over until his underdog vs Authority storyline.*


What? He was pushed to the WWE Title scene (handpicked by Cena himself for their Summerslam 2013 match) because he was massively over. It started with a kick to the face by Sheamus at Wrestlemania 28 (and the subsequent backlash it ensued) and reached a whole other level with Team Hell No and REALLY, REALLY reached insane levels when they chased their first win against the Shield throughout post-Wrestlemania 29 season. If anything, the Authority storyline somewhat killed his momentum towards the end of their feud in the fall of 2013.


----------



## JTB33b

Mr.S said:


> I don't know where are so many dumb trolls coming from who have never even watched wrestling.
> 
> WM 28 - Bryan vs Sheamus - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF_kEtYlfBc - WM was filled with Yes Chants & signs, people don't know but there were Yes chants in hotel lobbies
> 
> RAW after WM 28 - People chanting Yes & Daniel Bryan throughout RAW - Bryan comes out during the break to placate the crowd (says atleast he will get a new tshirt) - Bryan the mid-carder was more over than the entire WWE Card with the crowd shitting on all wrestlers - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shzq7QAiDD8
> 
> Daniel Bryan (Team Hell No) proves he is not the weak link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X-e1CVc310
> 
> John Cena selects Daniel Bryan as his opponent - Before Bryan's feud with authority (He is more over than any1 else in the roster by a big margin) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnWtek7k7hM


Yep and Team Hell No wasn't even meant to Push Bryan. the opposite actually, they were trying to bury him by putting him in a storyline that was just meant to be comedy. The overness forced the WWE's hand and they had no choice but to push him or the majority of Raw's main event scenes would be hijacked by the crowd.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> I only watch talking smack for Alexa Bliss otherwise then that I don't bother.


And Maryse


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can't we stop all the bickering and appreciate the hilarity of Jimmy Uso completely burying Jey and his busted ankle?


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> And Maryse


Nope never liked her.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> Nope never liked her.


Well then this is awkward


----------



## Jersey

nyelator said:


> Well then this is awkward


How so?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mr.S said:


> Have you even watched wrestling? I have watched Wrestling for only 20 odd years & Bryan is perhaps the most over guy with Stone Cold.
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan was very over in NXT even he was jobbed out in 2 minute losses against everyone.
> 
> And he shot to Super-stardom over during his Smackdown World title run when his mocking Yes chants suddenly was being liked by the fans, the whole with AJ caught over. And Wrestlemania went mad for Bryan pinned in 18s. He had so many feud with Punk, Sheamus, Kane-Team Hell no storyline well before Authority feud & he was massively over.
> 
> If you have any intelligence, you would realize the fans essentially brought RAW to a half after Bryan was pinned in 18s & that was well before the Authority Storyline. The cheers he was getting before the authority storyline were Prime Stone Cold level.


And running with the moronic comments where anyone who doesn't share your opinion must be a troll or never watched wrestling, or stupid is in turn is beyond stupid. Arrogant twat.







DX-HHH-XD said:


> What? He was pushed to the WWE Title scene (handpicked by Cena himself for their Summerslam 2013 match) because he was massively over. It started with a kick to the face by Sheamus at Wrestlemania 28 (and the subsequent backlash it ensued) and reached a whole other level with Team Hell No and REALLY, REALLY reached insane levels when they chased their first win against the Shield throughout post-Wrestlemania 29 season. If anything, the Authority storyline somewhat killed his momentum towards the end of their feud in the fall of 2013.


You two are acting like I said Bryan wasn't over and never got cheered ever. He was over prior to the Authority stuff, but its that storyline that pushed his pops to the highest level.



PaigeLover said:


> Nope never liked her.


LOL.


----------



## Jersey

Rated R Maryse said:


> LOL.


 I missed the part that was funny.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can't we stop all the bickering and appreciate the hilarity of Jimmy Uso completely burying Jey and his busted ankle?


Jimmy's the only one of the three Usos with an entertaining personality. Always wished I could see him be more than just a tag team guy. Bold opinion but I'm confident he could become one of the best crowd workers on the roster if given the opportunity as a singles wrestler.


----------



## nyelator

PaigeLover said:


> How so?


Did not think it was possible


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

PaigeLover said:


> I missed the part that was funny.


You know man, you know.


----------



## Jersey

Rated R Maryse said:


> You know man, you know.


I really don't which is why I asked.



nyelator said:


> Did not think it was possible


It is


----------



## Erik.

Rhyno is the greatest Santa ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Talking smack was so not PG :lol


----------



## BulletClub4LYFE

Talking Smack isn't PG anymore my friend


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Erik. said:


> Rhyno is the greatest Santa ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


Really? I thought he singlehandedly ruined that episode.


----------



## bonkertons

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Really? I thought he singlehandedly ruined that episode.


I kind of agree. He started out great but he didn't know how to pick his spots. Kept interrupting Renee which kind of killed any flow that they had. Whatever though, he kept his mouth shut during the interviews(from what I can remember) which is really all that matters.


----------



## BulletClub4LYFE

Rhyno was such a legend


----------



## reilly

Mr.S said:


> Have you even watched wrestling? I have watched Wrestling for only 20 odd years & *Bryan is perhaps the most over guy with Stone Cold.
> *
> 
> Daniel Bryan was very over in NXT even he was jobbed out in 2 minute losses against everyone.
> 
> And he shot to Super-stardom over during his Smackdown World title run when his mocking Yes chants suddenly was being liked by the fans, the whole with AJ caught over. And Wrestlemania went mad for Bryan pinned in 18s. He had so many feud with Punk, Sheamus, Kane-Team Hell no storyline well before Authority feud & he was massively over.
> 
> If you have any intelligence, you would realize the fans essentially brought RAW to a half after Bryan was pinned in 18s & that was well before the Authority Storyline. *The cheers he was getting before the authority storyline were Prime Stone Cold level.*





I have no doubt in my mind that Bryan was/is popular and he has had some of the best reactions in recent times but he was never and will never be in the same league popularity wise as Stone Cold. Austin brought fans into WWE he made it cool to watch again - I'm sorry to burst ur Bryan bubble but Bryan was popular during some of the worst tv ratings of WWE history. I like Bryan but you are just wrong here.

He can't match the likes of Austin, rock, taker, hbk, mankind, prime Kane, y2j, edge - Bryan's biggest pop would be a bad day at the office for Stone Cold.


----------



## Erik.

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Really? I thought he singlehandedly ruined that episode.


The episode had nothing going for it besides Rhyno Clause.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

reilly said:


> He can't match the likes of Austin, rock, taker, hbk, mankind, prime Kane, y2j, edge - Bryan's biggest pop would be a bad day at the office for Stone Cold.


I'll keep this short and to the point.

Stone Cold isn't Stone Cold in 2014 or anything close. None of those guys are. Context matters. If those guys came up now, they'd have to operate in a PG-13, scripted environment.

Bryan never moved business at the level of Stone Cold. Very few wrestlers ever did. But it also took Austin a while to become that level of draw. That was time Bryan was _never_ going to get, irrespective of the injuries. *That's* the part that still sticks in the craw of some fans to this day.


----------



## reilly

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'll keep this short and to the point.
> 
> Stone Cold isn't Stone Cold in 2014 or anything close. None of those guys are. Context matters. If those guys came up now, they'd have to operate in a PG-13, scripted environment.
> 
> Bryan never moved business at the level of Stone Cold. Very few wrestlers ever did. But it also took Austin a while to become that level of draw. That was time Bryan was _never_ going to get, irrespective of the injuries. *That's* the part that still sticks in the craw of some fans to this day.


Do u remember what WWE was b4 Stone cold? It was rubbish - catering to the world of kids and having rubbish storylines? Just like today and the last 10 years.

If a guy came up now and could generate the interest of a Stone Cold or a Rock then WWE would be looking to let him run with it as it would gather more for them in the long run. As they did when Austin, DX etc were beginning.

It didnt take Austin long to explode to be fair. Austin came into WWE as million dollar man in 1996 - by late 97 he was blowing up by mid 98 he was huge and then Austin retired in 03.(and take out the 9 months of injury and 6 months he walked out)That is 7 years. Bryan was in WWE from 2010(?) till he retired in 2016 that's 6 years - 1 year more won't have helped Bryan.

People say that - but come on Bryan has been pushed pretty much his whole career, il accept there have been a few times - sheamus, nexus - where he was used incorrectly but for the most part he was pushed very well indeed. 

tag team champion, intercontinental champion, WWE champion, headlining pay per view after pay per view, starting and ending raw - Bryan was a b+ character on screen but he was a top guy for WWE even though people try to argue he wasn't.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mediocre show this week. Corbin was good, Becky was cringe tastic and Nattie was just a giant contradiction.


----------



## chrispepper

I thought JBL was pretty good on this! He played it slightly more straight/kayfabe than Bryan, which would be sort of perfect for the PPV pre-shows but still, pretty good.

Loved the tease/beginning of the build for Cena/Styles. Ambrose looked really uncomfortable, so I'll be interested to see how he handles this feud going forward.


----------



## bradatar

*Miz was fire*

Dropping F bombs on SD Live hahaha


----------



## Ace

*Re: Miz was fire*

God damn it, just when I cancelled my wwe network subscription I miss a great Talking Smack episode


----------



## bradatar

Ace said:


> God damn it, just when I cancelled my wwe network subscription I miss a great Talking Smack episode


Calling an imminent trade. He just went off the wire. Said that all he keeps getting is fucking screwed and all Renee should stick at is being a journalist. Another A+ promo from the best heel in the biz.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Ace said:


> God damn it, just when I cancelled my wwe network subscription I miss a great Talking Smack episode


Talking Smack is great 99% of the time. Time to resubscribe dude.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: Miz was fire*



Ace said:


> God damn it, just when I cancelled my wwe network subscription I miss a great Talking Smack episode


Damn you canceled the month of the UK tournament and Royal Rumble?


----------



## Ace

*Re: Miz was fire*



Dio Brando said:


> Damn you canceled the month of the UK tournament and Royal Rumble?


 I cancelled it because of the long break in between PPV's, I'm going to resub for the UK tournament and Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Was this thread stickied before? I had a quick look before I posted my thoughts in the Smackdown thread, I forgot that we had a Talking Smack thread, even though I'm the one who started it :lol Most people seem to post about Talking Smack in the SD thread anyway.

Is there a version of the Emmys for like Netflix/WWE Network/other video streaming services? If so, Talking Smack deserves it, specifically Bryan and Miz. Those two MAKE the show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Good old wrestling logic; Maryse gets fined for slapping Renee but Renee doesn't get fined for slapping Miz. It adds to the story and Miz can use it as more fuel for how he's getting screwed over, but it would have been nice if they acknowledged it. Like that makes no sense, Renee a non wrestler can slap a wrestler, but Maryse a non wrestler cant slap another non wrestler...

Corbin is so good on Talking Smack. Loved him taking credit for SDL beating Raw in the ratings.

Miz was god tier at the end. He's untouchable as a mic worker and as a heel, suggestions of others being better than him in either of those categories are absurd. I want to see a calculated and thought out Miz promo on that material though, theres so much to use there for the Miz character looking at this little circle of friends; Bryan, Renee, Ambrose, and extends to Cena. There is sound in logic in why did Dean get an IC Title match? What did Dean do to deserve that? I hope next week he gets like 10 minutes promo time to just go all in on everything.


----------



## AbareKiller

Miz is the best Heel in the WWE, and it's not even close.


----------



## Asuka842

Rated R Maryse said:


> Good old wrestling logic; Maryse gets fined for slapping Renee but Renee doesn't get fined for slapping Miz. It adds to the story and Miz can use it as more fuel for how he's getting screwed over, but it would have been nice if they acknowledged it. Like that makes no sense, Renee a non wrestler can slap a wrestler, but Maryse a non wrestler cant slap another non wrestler...
> 
> Corbin is so good on Talking Smack. Loved him taking credit for SDL beating Raw in the ratings.
> 
> Miz was god tier at the end. He's untouchable as a mic worker and as a heel, suggestions of others being better than him in either of those categories are absurd. I want to see a calculated and thought out Miz promo on that material though, theres so much to use there for the Miz character looking at this little circle of friends; Bryan, Renee, Ambrose, and extends to Cena. There is sound in logic in why did Dean get an IC Title match? What did Dean do to deserve that? I hope next week he gets like 10 minutes promo time to just go all in on everything.


The logic is actually "Daniel Bryan doesn't like the Miz because Miz and his wife constantly cheat/take shortcuts in order to win. And Miz started it by deciding to bring up Renee's love life/embarrass her in front of everyone for no good reason."

So yeah, it makes total sense. Miz started all of this and, well his previous track record works against him here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Asuka842 said:


> The logic is actually "Daniel Bryan doesn't like the Miz because Miz and his wife constantly cheat/take shortcuts in order to win. And Miz started it by deciding to bring up Renee's love life/embarrass her in front of everyone for no good reason."
> 
> So yeah, it makes total sense. Miz started all of this and, well his previous track record works against him here.


It doesn't really explain it at all. Or at least it doesn't diminish the hypocrisy of it. Fine Maryse for slapping Renee, but dont fine Renee who is Bryans friend for slapping a guy Bryan dislikes? It would have been nice if they addressed that rather than just "ha we're the babyfaces we're right, the heels suck and are bad".


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

The Miz needs a decent long run as champ this year. He's the best heel in the company by a country mile.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok Miz.

:wow


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Rated R Maryse said:


> It doesn't really explain it at all. Or at least it doesn't diminish the hypocrisy of it. Fine Maryse for slapping Renee, but dont fine Renee who is Bryans friend for slapping a guy Bryan dislikes? It would have been nice if they addressed that rather than just "ha we're the babyfaces we're right, the heels suck and are bad".


Just playing devil's advocate here.... Maryse did slap both Dean and Renee. Dean and Miz are both wrestlers (who got slapped), while Renee is just an announcer. And in a bit of semantics, Renee's slap on Miz was justified (he came just short of calling her a slut), while both of Maryse's were just because she's a bitch. Would any of that hold water in a court of law? No, but it does kinda make sense here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Cleaner said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here.... Maryse did slap both Dean and Renee. Dean and Miz are both wrestlers (who got slapped), while Renee is just an announcer. And in a bit of semantics, Renee's slap on Miz was justified (he came just short of calling her a slut), while both of Maryse's were just because she's a bitch. Would any of that hold water in a court of law? No, but it does kinda make sense here.


True. Though in wrestling logic it all ties together because Maryse is slapping Dean and Renee because she slapped Miz. That way it all flows as a story, it just feels like an elephant in the room that Renee slapping Miz went ignored by them with Maryse's fine.


----------



## Ahsan Waqas




----------



## secondcitybarbie

Without a doubt the best talking smack episode so far. Miz killed it, i think ive watched the promo 15+ times so far and im still in awe of the greatness. No maryse needed, no ambrose confrontation, just pure emotion. I CANNOT WAIT to see him get another title run.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I'm so impressed with Miz. 
I just wish he could get a new "deadlier" finisher.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

fucking miz god damn :tucky


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MrSmallPackage said:


> I'm so impressed with Miz.
> I just wish he could get a new "deadlier" finisher.


I don't know, the skull crushing finale fits his style well in that it's technique over brute strength, and it's been fairly well protected (until last night, anyway). He just needs to keep his game up being the biggest asshole on the roster.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Actually the best talking smack episode is the Miz/Bryan promo by far


----------



## ikarinokami

I thought it was explained quite well. she got fined for slapping a non in ring talent. a referee is technically an in ring talent, so I fine for hitting them is not necessarily justified.


----------



## Banez

Well in my books, Miz is free to win the Rumble now :woo


----------



## Vic Capri

The Miz even dropped an F bomb! :clap

- Vic


----------



## Death Rider

Rated R Maryse said:


> It doesn't really explain it at all. Or at least it doesn't diminish the hypocrisy of it. Fine Maryse for slapping Renee, but dont fine Renee who is Bryans friend for slapping a guy Bryan dislikes? It would have been nice if they addressed that rather than just "ha we're the babyfaces we're right, the heels suck and are bad".


If I was Byran I would not fine renee. The guy brought up something that is private even if people know about it for no reason to get a rise out of you. So in the heat of the moment she reacted badly and Renee even said sorry on talking smack for doing it. Whereas Maryse did it premeditated and kept on getting involved in matches. Maybe could be explain but from my stand point I can see why Bryan would not fine Renee. Legally the same but if you use context Maryse's was heelish. Plus it allows leave enough grey area for Miz to twist it to fit his narrative.


Plus angry Miz vs the world is when he is at his best so I am for sure happy about this.


----------



## BrieMode

it's crazy how Carmella started with zero hype and in a couple of months have turned Smackdown into her show. :clap :clap

talen*T* always win :eva2


----------



## LegendAS

Ahsan Waqas said:


>


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## ATF

Rated R Maryse said:


> It doesn't really explain it at all. Or at least it doesn't diminish the hypocrisy of it. Fine Maryse for slapping Renee, but dont fine Renee who is Bryans friend for slapping a guy Bryan dislikes? It would have been nice if they addressed that rather than just "ha we're the babyfaces we're right, the heels suck and are bad".


Been surfing this thread after checking some of this Talking Smack thing that has been hyped to me, and, well, yeah, it lives up to the hype. It's probably the best WWE show right now. Doesn't feel as abhorrently scripted as the main show and everybody, including heels and comedy geeks like Ellsworth, are allowed to have humanity and everything that comes out of their mouth feels genuine. Great presentation.

Anyway, regarding your post.... here's the difference. Renee slapped Miz, who verbally provoked her in front of a live audience - non-wrestler slaps wrestler, provoked. Maryse slapped Renee who didn't do anything against her whatsoever (The Miz is her husband, but he's NOT Maryse herself) - wrestler slaps non-wrestler, unprovoked.

See the difference? Cause it's really not hard to see.


----------



## dashing_man

Roy Mustang said:


> If I was Byran I would not fine renee. The guy brought up something that is private even if people know about it for no reason to get a rise out of you. So in the heat of the moment she reacted badly and Renee even said sorry on talking smack for doing it. Whereas Maryse did it premeditated and kept on getting involved in matches. Maybe could be explain but from my stand point I can see why Bryan would not fine Renee. Legally the same but if you use context Maryse's was heelish. Plus it allows leave enough grey area for Miz to twist it to fit his narrative.
> 
> 
> Plus angry Miz vs the world is when he is at his best so I am for sure happy about this.


its not private when you show it all on TD


----------



## ElTerrible

Great promo between Alexa and Becky. Lovely stuff. 

Btw the way they say Luchadoras, plural, makes me think there might be two different luchadoras attacking both next week.


----------



## Thanks12

And people say Becky is a horrible talker?


----------



## ElTerrible

Hmmmmmmm. That "I´ll dislocate your arm over the top of the cage" was a pretty specific description/idea by Becky. Could that be how the match ends?


----------



## ElTerrible

Talk in the mic. LOL. Rawley feels like another Vince has a hard-on former NFL player.


----------



## ElTerrible

I got to say Rawley comes across great here. Intelligent and interesting. Why do they have him act and dress like an idiot in the ring?


----------



## Thanks12

Surprise by Rawley. I like him.


----------



## ElTerrible

Rawley announcing a character change. Says he only acted gaga around Ryder, cause it helped fuel Ryder. Now he´ll be more serious without him. Love this explanation. He can remain babyface, but get a little more serious. Maybe I misjudged the guy.


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh shit. Ziggler wearing an NWO shirt.


----------



## ElTerrible

This turns out be an excellent Talking Smack.


----------



## ElTerrible

Zigglet enters the Rumble. Shane accepts.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I loved the Becky/Alexa segment. Makes me even more pumped for the match.

Mojo really came off well here. Guess we're gonna see a new Mojo from here on out. I like it. Mojo is awesome.

Dolphy...Welp. He's in the rumble. I support it.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Wow. Becky just told Alexa 'See You Next Tuesday' with means......*c* *u* *n*(ext) *t*(uesday).

Very bold.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Mojo is great!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Mister Abigail said:


> Wow. Becky just told Alexa 'See You Next Tuesday' with means......*c* *u* *n*(ext) *t*(uesday).
> 
> Very bold.


I think that's an incredibly long stretch man. I'd guess she said see you next Tuesday because their match is scheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## Mister Abigail

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I think that's an incredibly long stretch man. I'd guess she said see you next Tuesday because their match is scheduled for next Tuesday.


https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=see+you+next+tuesday

It's incredibly common.


----------



## OptionZero

ZIGGLER! That NWO shirt was gold. Not sure how else you can spell out HEEL TURN, LOL

MOJO came odd like a great dude, I would not mind a little singles push. Obv not for a title yet, but give him some singles wins. Although I also wouldn't mind a new partner and getting back in there. Maybe heath slater?

Alexa v Becky also fantastic


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Mojo has always been super underrated. Interested to see what a singles run looks like for him. 

I know I'll catch hell for this but is Becky so poor on the mic. It's like she doesn't know what she's going to say until the word is leaving her mouth. Then you throw a thick accent and goofy character on top of it. I just feel like it holds me back from really getting behind her.

Honestly, I was hoping they were gonna do like a Blue Blazer thing with Becky. Let her show off her mat skills without having to talk. Eh, I'll see myself out. :lol


----------



## fabi1982

MOJO really grow on me. Always thought he is just a jumping flashlight, but this interview changed a lot. Hope they dont just let him job, but not sure which feuds are out there for him. Lets wait and see.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I've always like Mojo. Too bad I don't get the Network. Hopefully he gets some more tv time and a little push. He's a refreshing kind of nutjob that the otherwise vanilla roster desperately needs.


----------



## ElTerrible

The Cleaner said:


> I've always like Mojo. Too bad I don't get the Network. Hopefully he gets some more tv time and a little push. He's a refreshing kind of nutjob that the otherwise vanilla roster desperately needs.


Well except he explained here why he is actually not a total nutjob. He was just doing it to get his tag team partner Ryder hyped. He did it for the team. That was actually a pretty awesome explanation, whoever thought about that. Gave us an great insight into his character and made wrestling look like a legit sport. What do I have to do to make my team/mates better? 

And it is also a great illustration on how booking and opportunities can change perceptions. I would have never thought I could take Rawley seriously, but now I can without feeling stupid. I even believe he has a masters degree in finance, whether that was just an effective lie or not. He sold it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Damn Becky killed Alexa. Seemed Alexa ran out of things to say towards the end and Becky just kept piling shit on her.


----------



## kristie wilson

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Damn Becky killed Alexa. Seemed Alexa ran out of things to say towards the end and Becky just kept piling shit on her.


good for becky.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ATF said:


> Been surfing this thread after checking some of this Talking Smack thing that has been hyped to me, and, well, yeah, it lives up to the hype. It's probably the best WWE show right now. Doesn't feel as abhorrently scripted as the main show and everybody, including heels and comedy geeks like Ellsworth, are allowed to have humanity and everything that comes out of their mouth feels genuine. Great presentation.
> 
> Anyway, regarding your post.... here's the difference. Renee slapped Miz, who verbally provoked her in front of a live audience - non-wrestler slaps wrestler, provoked. Maryse slapped Renee who didn't do anything against her whatsoever (The Miz is her husband, but he's NOT Maryse herself) - wrestler slaps non-wrestler, unprovoked.
> 
> See the difference? Cause it's really not hard to see.


I mean in 2016 Maryse is as much a wrestler as Renee is though...


----------



## Not Lying

Rated R Maryse said:


> I mean in 2016 Maryse is as much a wrestler as Renee is though...


Maryse recently posted on Ig her training in kick boxing ( or boxing) and seems to posting stuff of her work outs recently too, maybe she's peeping for an in ring return?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Definition of Technician said:


> Maryse recently posted on Ig her training in kick boxing ( or boxing) and seems to posting stuff of her work outs recently too, maybe she's peeping for an in ring return?


:sodone Hopefully, I'd mark the hell out.


----------



## ATF

Rated R Maryse said:


> I mean in 2016 Maryse is as much a wrestler as Renee is though...


Oh, as if Maryse is this defenseless poor lady that has never even been trained to wrestle before, or as if she's in a position where her age or her physical health are too conditioned to act. Maryse is not Lana (and even Lana has already gotten in the ring before... but she'd still be closer to your idea of current Maryse). She's a former Divas Champion, for Christ's sake, and I wouldn't necessarily say she's retired, either. If she has to, she'll get back in the ring. There's a very fine line that separates Maryse from Renee, bro (or sis).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ATF said:


> Oh, as if Maryse is this defenseless poor lady that has never even been trained to wrestle before, or as if she's in a position where her age or her physical health are too conditioned to act. Maryse is not Lana (and even Lana has already gotten in the ring before... but she'd still be closer to your idea of current Maryse). She's a former Divas Champion, for Christ's sake, and I wouldn't necessarily say she's retired, either. If she has to, she'll get back in the ring. There's a very fine line that separates Maryse from Renee, bro (or sis).


My point is that right now kayfave wise Maryse is a manager not a wrestler.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Becky Though!


----------



## ATF

Rated R Maryse said:


> My point is that right now kayfave wise Maryse is a manager not a wrestler.


But again, kayfabe wise, she's a former Divas Champion, and she's a wrestler turned manager that could easily be a wrestler again. At no point did she ever claim retirement (for my knowledge), and she's actually trained to wrestle, unlike Renee. 

Jesus, it's like comparing Gorilla Monsoon to JR. They're both legendary announcers, but one was a trained wrestler and the other... well... isn't. If some other wrestler stepped up to slap Gorilla in the face, you can bet your ass he'd at least try to get the fucker back, while JR couldn't really do it or he'd get whopped (unless someone like SCSA backed him on the moment) because he's not trained to wrestle.

Keywords: TRAINED TO WRESTLE. Maryse is not actively performing in-ring, but at no point do I buy that she can't do it, and that she's not on a much superior physical ability level than poor Renee.

And yes dude, I get that you being clearly biased towards Maryse helps not seeing some other folks' arguments, but you gotta understand why it makes perfect sense she'd be fined for slapping a non-wrestler while said non-wrestler provokedly slapped an actual one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ATF said:


> But again, kayfabe wise, she's a former Divas Champion, and she's a wrestler turned manager that could easily be a wrestler again. At no point did she ever claim retirement (for my knowledge), and she's actually trained to wrestle, unlike Renee.
> 
> Jesus, it's like comparing Gorilla Monsoon to JR. They're both legendary announcers, but one was a trained wrestler and the other... well... isn't. If some other wrestler stepped up to slap Gorilla in the face, you can bet your ass he'd at least try to get the fucker back, while JR couldn't really do it or he'd get whopped (unless someone like SCSA backed him on the moment) because he's not trained to wrestle.
> 
> Keywords: TRAINED TO WRESTLE. Maryse is not actively performing in-ring, but at no point do I buy that she can't do it, and that she's not on a much superior physical ability level than poor Renee.
> 
> And yes dude, I get that you being clearly biased towards Maryse helps not seeing some other folks' arguments, but you gotta understand why it makes perfect sense she'd be fined for slapping a non-wrestler while said non-wrestler provokedly slapped an actual one.


I get that, but regardless as it stands now kayfabe wise Maryse is employed strictly as a non wrestling manager. If that mixed tag match happens then Maryse has still only had the same amount of matches in the last 5-6 years as Renee.


----------



## wwetna1

Rated R Maryse said:


> I get that, but regardless as it stands now kayfabe wise Maryse is employed strictly as a non wrestling manager. If that mixed tag match happens then Maryse has still only had the same amount of matches in the last 5-6 years as Renee.


That is still illogical when Maryse has pinned Mickie James, Melina, and McCool before in that ring and been champ in a more convincing fashion than eother Alexa or Becky, even Natalya who was fluke one timer herself. She's the second most credible female sans Mickie based on her past. 

The logic of she has had as many matches in the past six years as Renee doesn't work. By that logic Goldberg should have had trouble with Michael Cole let alone stepped to Lesnar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wwetna1 said:


> That is still illogical when Maryse has pinned Mickie James, Melina, and McCool before in that ring and been champ in a more convincing fashion than eother Alexa or Becky, even Natalya who was fluke one timer herself. She's the second most credible female sans Mickie based on her past.
> 
> The logic of she has had as many matches in the past six years as Renee doesn't work. By that logic Goldberg should have had trouble with Michael Cole let alone stepped to Lesnar


That's not the logic being discussed though. Goldberg returned as a wrestler after all. Maryse is purely a manager thesedays, shouldn't you be having matches if you're a wrestler? Again kayfabe wise Maryse would be employed purely as a manager not a wrestler.


----------



## DGenerationMC

wwetna1 said:


> By that logic Goldberg should have had trouble with Michael Cole let alone stepped to Lesnar


Well, Cole is undefeated at Wrestlemania :cole


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy late birthday, Shane McMahon!


----------



## wwe9391

FFS Kings gonna be calling the rumble match fpalm


----------



## wwetna1

wwe9391 said:


> FFS Kings gonna be calling the rumble match fpalm


Infinitely better than Muaro, Byron, or Otunga. HE knows how to make moments big and when not to talk too much like how Muaro does.


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, Shane just put over Baron Corbin like a million bucks.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

wwe9391 said:


> FFS Kings gonna be calling the rumble match fpalm


King can actually be entertaining during the Rumble match, as dated as his commentary is. But honestly he's way better than Ortunga or listening to JBL ramble on with pointless facts.


----------



## Kabraxal

Corbin going full on where Reigns should have gone years ago... god damn.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

It's a weird format for Bray's style/delivery. Not sure it worked.


----------



## Pongo

Corbin shines so much on Talking Smack, i don't know what is it but he owns this format


----------



## sarcasma

Bray messed up, John Cena isnt going to be in the Rumble...OR IS HE?


----------



## ElTerrible

sarcasma said:


> Bray messed up, John Cena isnt going to be in the Rumble...OR IS HE?


Wait, did he say that? Cena let it slip himself during a Talking Smack. I´m startung to like my theory of Styles beating Cena, Cena going berserk, sneak attack, steal spot and winning the Rumble. What are his odds currently? They must be pretty big relatively speaking.


----------



## The Bloodline

Really loved Baron and Bray parts this week. Baron did a good job making his lost to Cena not a big deal and he talks himself up really well. His confidence is carrying his act and I believe his character completely. Shane talked him up will too. Big thingscreen for Baron is coming  . Bray was interesting in this setting. He got across his character well and it made me really believe he has a chance in the rumble. 

Great show this week.


----------



## 3ku1

Brays doing some good shit ATM. Loving his new look. Of course we know he. An talk. Sometimes too much lol. Love to see Corbin Wyatt for the WWE title one day. How good is SD ATM? Firing on all cylinders ATM.


----------



## sailord

After watching this weeks talking smack I think AJ seemed legit pissed off about the poster and about the today show interview with Cena that what I got out of it anyway


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Randy Orton on facing John Cena again: "I think that whether the fans know it or not, they want to see that again."*










> As seen on Talking Smack tonight, 2017 Royal Rumble winner Randy Orton was a guest on the show. During the interview, the discussion veered towards the Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship in less than two weeks. Co-host Renee Young asked him who his favorite was for the match that he would like to eventually face at WrestleMania 33.
> 
> "If I know anyone, I know John Cena," Orton replied. "I think that whether the fans know it or not, they want to see that again."
> 
> Orton went on to say that he's not nervous about the roll that Cena is on, and was not impressed with Cena tying Ric Flair's 16 World title reigns recognized by WWE.
> 
> "Kudos to him, that's a hell of an achievement, but that means nothing to me," Orton stated. "I have 12 World titles under my belt, and whether he has won 15 or 16, it doesn't matter. I'm going to go out there and beat John."


Source.

Couldn't agree more, Randy.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Randy Orton on facing John Cena again: "I think that whether the fans know it or not, they want to see that again."*

He knows it aint happening. And he knows no one wants to see it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: Randy Orton on facing John Cena again: "I think that whether the fans know it or not, they want to see that again."*

I'm not sure if it's my personal pick for matches I'd like to see at Wrestlemania. I do know that I'd MUCH rather see Orton/Cena than Orton/Wyatt. If this ends up the Wrestlemania match I wouldn't mind tbh, it wouldn't be the greatest match of all time but it's far far from the worst and not even remotely the worst if other rumoured matches are true.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Randy Orton on facing John Cena again: "I think that whether the fans know it or not, they want to see that again."*

Why you lying to yourself Randy?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Randy Orton on facing John Cena again: "I think that whether the fans know it or not, they want to see that again."*

:no:

He needs to stop. I don't want to see this match ever again. I'm not thrilled about them doing it next week.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

'Whether the fans know it or not' is basically saying the fans don't know what they want, but WWE does. Sounds like he's just regurgitating the decades-old company mantra to me.


----------



## volde

What he is supposed to tell? Shit match incoming but what can I do?


----------



## Ace

Bryan is hilarious on talking smack.

James Hogsworth and presented by tout :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Cena acted as if he didn't give a single shit about Nikki being attacked, he watched his girlfriend getting assaulted, and saw her surgically repaired neck get bashed into hard glass, and he just sat there almost joking about it. I mean realistically shouldn't he have left Talking Smack immediately to go check on her? He just sat there and continued the interview after finding out Nikki was assaulted and in the trainers room getting checked out.

I mean if i came to an interview for something and got word my girlfriend was attacked and possibly re-injured her neck i know i'd leave and check on her. Yet Cena sat there laughing and joking and only said something like "Wow ok that can't be good for her surgically repaired neck" lol this fucking idiot, he's so fucking awful.


----------



## Crasp

Least heely version of Corbin I've seen on TS this week.

But yeah, Bryan on TS is phenominal. Especially with Renee there. Might be the best show WWE have.


----------



## volde

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cena acted as if he didn't give a single shit about Nikki being attacked


After that I started thinking that maybe Cena constantly no-selling his opponents during build up towards the match is not due to him wanting to look strong or bury them, but simply because he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Erik.

Big Hogg James Hoggsworth killed me :lol


----------



## Mr.S

Bryan is gold & makes Talking Smack awesome, Shane was boring ! Cena took shots & Ambrose & others with the Cena & AJ are at a different level comment.


----------



## RatedR10

Bryan just said there's a battle royal next week for the WM title match against Wyatt.

Omgggg they're going to have Harper win and then have Orton decide he wants his match back and do a triple threat, aren't they!? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Bryan calling Ellsworth "The hog". 

Apollo :lol


----------



## Ace

Setting up the AJ-Shane feud on Talking Smack...

AJ pissed about not having a 1 on 1 rematch..


----------



## AngryConsumer

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> *Setting up the AJ-Shane on Talking Smack...*
> 
> AJ pissed about not having a 1-1 rematch..


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal

I'm still marking out over Bryan saying sport.... I haven't heard that in a long time on WWE.


----------



## Mordecay

I hope they go with the Triple Threat idea for WM, much better than the Orton/Wyatt singles match


----------



## Ace

AJ is probably going to snap on Shane in the coming weeks and beat him to a pulp to set up a feud for WM.

Probably get Bray-Orton-Harper or Bray-Orton at WM.


----------



## OptionZero

Are we gonna give Apollo Crews a pass for his miserable performance on Talking Smack?

Ziggler stomped on his ankle trapped in a chair TWICE and also threw his homebody Kallisto into an LED panel, and Crews on there totally calm, talking about "oh, he tried to take away what i love to do"

WHAT THE FUCK

There was no fire, no conviction. Dude was out there trying to hit bullet points like a punk.

Send this dude back to NXT, he needs to go thru promo class again.

Bullshit. They wasted TV and PPV time on this dude man, he doesn't deserve to be on the roster


----------



## Not Lying

OptionZero said:


> Are we gonna give Apollo Crews a pass for his miserable performance on Talking Smack?
> 
> Ziggler stomped on his ankle trapped in a chair TWICE and also threw his homebody Kallisto into an LED panel, and Crews on there totally calm, talking about "oh, he tried to take away what i love to do"
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> There was no fire, no conviction. Dude was out there trying to hit bullet points like a punk.
> 
> Send this dude back to NXT, he needs to go thru promo class again.
> 
> Bullshit. They wasted TV and PPV time on this dude man, he doesn't deserve to be on the roster


This guy is terrible. I remember that RAW where he got attacked by Sheamus backstage and came out a few min later smiling an idiot no selling it.


----------



## OptionZero

shit, he doesn't even deserve an NXT spot

call up Tye man, he can have an awesome feud with Ziggler

crews is a waste

the EC crowd was chanting THANK YOU ZIGGLER as crews was getting beatdown for a reason


----------



## Crasp

That whole Bliss/Bryan/Patriots bit... Bryan's just the greatest.


----------



## volde

I was blindly hoping that they'll work in some injury angle for Crews and send him back to NXT (or fire him), but no, ends up on Talking Smack trying to set up some kinda feud for Ziggler. And does this in a such bad way? Next time they have a match and Ziggler starts hitting him crowd will probably chant "kill him! kill him!". 

And good talk between Aj and Daniel. Next week AJ will probably be ganged up by 7 people in Rumble and will continue demanding for his promised 1on1 rematch. Thou I wonder how they are going to set up Shane as face in this since AJ's complaints are legit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man Alexa bombed hard, she always gets nervous on there and looks confused like she doesn't know what to say. It was so awkward watching her on there trying to assemble a sentence on the spot like improv about Naomi, then she actually said the Patriots lost the superbowl and thats why she lost her match :lmao Then she looked confused for a minute and said "Wait a minute they didn't lose" :lmao man it was bad.


----------



## LucasXXII

SAMCRO said:


> Man Alexa bombed hard, she always gets nervous on there and looks confused like she doesn't know what to say. It was so awkward watching her on there trying to assemble a sentence on the spot like improv about Naomi, then she actually said the Patriots lost the superbowl and thats why she lost her match :lmao Then she looked confused for a minute and said "Wait a minute they didn't lose" :lmao man it was bad.
> 
> They need to stop letting her on Talking Smack. She sounds so natural on SDL, but when she gets on Talking Smack its like her charisma and ability to talk goes away.


... What if that part was scripted? Ever think of that?


----------



## SAMCRO

LucasXXII said:


> ... What if that part was scripted? Ever think of that?


Lol why would they script her to look like a complete dumb ass? It was awkward and cringy as fuck, no way they scripted that shit, or anything on Talking Smack for that matter you can tell its all off the cuff stuff on there. They plan out who comes on and what to talk about but you can tell the wrestlers are just told to go on there and go on bullet points.


----------



## Kabraxal

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why would they script her to look like a complete dumb ass? It was awkward and cringy as fuck, no way they scripted that shit, or anything on Talking Smack for that matter you can tell its all off the cuff stuff on there. They plan out who comes on and what to talk about but you can tell the wrestlers are just told to go on there and go on bullet points.


You do realize bullshit excuses are one of the many tools of the heel... don't you?


----------



## JC00

SAMCRO said:


> Man Alexa bombed hard, she always gets nervous on there and looks confused like she doesn't know what to say. It was so awkward watching her on there trying to assemble a sentence on the spot like improv about Naomi, then she actually said the Patriots lost the superbowl and thats why she lost her match :lmao Then she looked confused for a minute and said "Wait a minute they didn't lose" :lmao man it was bad.
> 
> They need to stop letting her on Talking Smack. She sounds so natural on SDL, but when she gets on Talking Smack its like her charisma and ability to talk goes away.


Oh come on. You are making it sound like she's a bumbling idiot. Which isn't the case. She's given better performances on there than most. 

The TS after she became the # 1 contender she was very good 
Her Glasgow TS rant fest about being cheated by the ref was good
Post-TLC TS she broke character but flipped the switch back into character and was good
The TS after she faked the knee injury and got counted out was very good work by her
The TS where she and Becky were on together she was good
Post-EC TS she was on there with Mickie and was the better of the two


Ya this one wasn't her best one and the Patriots thing wasn't her best moment but she was trying to make an analogy between herself losing the title and still going into WM as the champ and the Patriots losing games and still going on to win the Super Bowl but she spaced after Bryan jumped all over her for thinking she was saying they lost the Super Bowl. She navigated out as best as she could by blaming it on the lack of sleep, which was the excuse she used for why she lost to Naomi.



Kabraxal said:


> You do realize bullshit excuses are one of the many tools of the heel... don't you?


Ya and her excuse of why she said the Patriots lost was solid continuity on her part, blaming it on lack of sleep, which is the reason she gave for losing the title.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kabraxal said:


> You do realize bullshit excuses are one of the many tools of the heel... don't you?


I just think she just fucked up, no way to know for a fact but when you look at her face and how she was fumbling you could see she wasn't going by a script. Talking Smack always has some awkward moments where you can tell the wrestler doesn't know what to say, they get silent and think for a min of what to say. I mean come on guys you gotta be able to tell most of the wrestlers that come on there are just winging it, some of the stuff said on there i can't see them scripting 

Look at Raw's after show, do you really think they scripted it for Bayley to screw up her promo and have Booker call her out on it? 

I just think on these after shows they just let wrestlers go and see how they do cause it isn't on tv. Theres no way they script everything Daniel Bryan and Renee say or the conversations between them and the wrestlers, i mean it should be obvious to most they aren't going by a script. I'm sure they give them bullet point to go on though.


----------



## LucasXXII

SAMCRO said:


> I just think she just fucked up, no way to know for a fact but when you look at her face and how she was fumbling you could see she wasn't going by a script. Talking Smack always has some awkward moments where you can tell the wrestler doesn't know what to say, they get silent and think for a min of what to say. I mean come on guys you gotta be able to tell most of the wrestlers that come on there are just winging it, some of the stuff said on there i can't see them scripting
> 
> Look at Raw's after show, do you really think they scripted it for Bayley to screw up her promo and have Booker call her out on it?
> 
> I just think on these after shows they just let wrestlers go and see how they do cause it isn't on tv. Theres no way they script everything Daniel Bryan and Renee say or the conversations between them and the wrestlers, i mean it should be obvious to most they aren't going by a script. I'm sure they give them bullet point to go on though.


True, but that's what I'm talking about. Maybe Bryan and Alexa discussed what they would be talking about before the show and come up with that part? But who knows, and it's not a big deal anyway.


----------



## DammitChrist

Uso: "Y u do dis to my sista like dat DB?" (about Daniel Bryan taking the women's title away from Naomi) :lmao

Daniel Bryan: "I feel like I looked cooler sitting next to the Usos. Did I look cooler sitting next to them?" :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Harper vs AJ confirmed for next week :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

AJ keep teasing the feud with Shane fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## dreammaster

Could this be way Daniel Bryan returns to the ring under Lloyd Peacock gimmick wearing a mask


----------



## Kabraxal

AJ talking up Miz.... he's really going all into this heel role.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I could do for a weekly Bryan / AJ Conspiracy Talk Show on the network. Flat Foot vs Flat Earth.


----------



## elo

This show was gold, from Uso's constantly breaking in and out of kayfabe to AJ being a flat earther and then offering to host as the show ends so he goes into a fit tossing the rundown sheets everywhere, gold.


----------



## Genking48

When they claim the earth is a sphere


----------



## Crasp

Still the best show WWE have.


----------



## JustAName

Haahaha AJ and Bryan are gold together, they play of each other so well


----------



## DammitChrist

(Daniel Bryan says *bitch* imitating what Nikki Bella said earlier on)

(moments later)

Daniel Bryan: "I'm gonna need the camera to zoom in on me. Children: We do not support the use of that word."

Renee Young: "You JUST said it."

Daniel Bryan: "........." *looks back and forth feeling guilty*

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Natalia is hilarious. Not sure if intentional or not though. :lol


----------



## Fissiks

dreammaster said:


> Could this be way Daniel Bryan returns to the ring under Lloyd Peacock gimmick wearing a mask


----------



## Mahmenn

*Latest Talking Smack*





For those who couldn't watch it


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Just caught up with Talking Smack, and man, this entire Shane/Styles mess is making Shane look like the biggest heel all around. First, on SD, Shane restarts the match after a Styles victory, even though the previous week, no one thought of doing that with the battle royal. Like a true babyface (wait, wat), Styles overcomes the odds that Shane put there and won again. So, AJ won the title match at Mania twice, and now has to do it again next week. Kayfabe wise, both Orton and Styles won a "winner gets a title match at Mania" match, so both should get it, triple threat. But that doesn't fit with ongoing storylines, so...

Back to Shane being a heel. On Talking Smack, Renee was like "great to see you!" and Shane totally iced her. I think he was going for being distracted due to all the drama going on, but it just made him look like a massive asshole towards Renee for no reason, adding onto the weird dynamic with Styles on Smackdown.


----------



## Mahmenn

Rookie of the Year said:


> Just caught up with Talking Smack, and man, this entire Shane/Styles mess is making Shane look like the biggest heel all around. First, on SD, Shane restarts the match after a Styles victory, even though the previous week, no one thought of doing that with the battle royal. Like a true babyface (wait, wat), Styles overcomes the odds that Shane put there and won again. So, AJ won the title match at Mania twice, and now has to do it again next week. Kayfabe wise, both Orton and Styles won a "winner gets a title match at Mania" match, so both should get it, triple threat. But that doesn't fit with ongoing storylines, so...
> 
> Back to Shane being a heel. On Talking Smack, Renee was like "great to see you!" and Shane totally iced her. I think he was going for being distracted due to all the drama going on, but it just made him look like a massive asshole towards Renee for no reason, adding onto the weird dynamic with Styles on Smackdown.


Ikr Styles might be turning Face (I hope so )


----------



## volde

I don't think that AJ really needs to "turn". He is over with the crowds already and he isn't doing anything heelish in particular asides of being an asshole to some people. Just change his booking a bit where he would be facing faces _and_ heels and continue doing "face that runs the camp" routine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Would anyone be for a Cena/Ziggler program after WM33?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Interested to see how they show the Styles/Shane confrontation from tonight.


----------



## Mordecay

DB burying RAW Talk :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

"Renee, next time be sure you are in shows that are good"


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan: "I thought the Blissertation was great."

Alexa Bliss: "You said you gave it an F."

:lol


----------



## wwe9391

Alexa is great on talking smack


----------



## Mordecay

Renee says Dean is "durable" :book, take a bow Dean


----------



## Regal Is Besmrched

DammitC said:


> Daniel Bryan: "I thought the Blissertation was great."
> 
> Alexa Bliss: "You said you gave it an F."
> 
> :lol


Tom Phillips gave it an FF.


----------



## wwe9391

Mordecay said:


> DB burying RAW Talk
> 
> "Renee, next time be sure you are in shows that are good"


Literally the same fuckin show Bryan


----------



## AngryConsumer

They're definitely presenting Styles/Shane very legitimately as a "shoot." 

Along with a few others I'm likely to be one of the biggest detractors of Styles/Shane at Mania. Styles' career path should not involve Shane McMahon, in no way, shape or form. 

But they do have a chance, a small one, to present this as not your regular wrestling match.

Miz going all the way IN on Cena. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mordecay

FUCKING MIZ IS LEGIT AWESOME IN TALKING SMACK RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK THIS IS AWESOME, I LOVE THIS SHOW


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bryan: "We'll see in a year and a half if they'll let me," regarding wrestling... :enzo


----------



## Donnie

I'm against this match with every fibre of my being, but I can't lie about that segment. It was actually really well done and felt legit, so kudos to WWE for that. Now make it a street fight and have AJ murder him, so we can move on.


----------



## safc-scotty

AngryConsumer said:


> Bryan: "We'll see in a year and a half if they'll let me," regarding wrestling... :enzo


I think he meant that his contract is up in a year and a half and will wrestle elsewhere... but yeah everytime Miz is on TalkingSmack :mark:


----------



## Master Bate

The matches on paper may not be what I wanted.

But the Miz's promo right now, the Styles Segment with Shane, The Orton Wyatt segment last week. Baron and Ambrose segment, so freaking good.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

"IF THEY LET ME."

Miz is just fucking awesome. He actually made me hate Cena who is one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## LB1973

Miz is indeed Awesome


----------



## Mordecay

Miz legit living up to his nickname at Talking Smack, that was so great


----------



## Simply Flawless

Miz isn't wrong about Cena:draper2


----------



## TD Stinger

"Well see in a year and a half if they let me wrestle again."

Shit, Bryan just gives no fucks at this point does he.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Simply Flawless said:


> Miz isn't wrong about Cena:draper2


He really isn't, HOWEVER we can't deny that Cena is one of the best when it comes to how he treats the younger audience. Always classy, always on time, never a complaint.



TD Stinger said:


> "Well see in a year and a half if they let me wrestle again."
> 
> Shit, Bryan just gives no fucks at this point does he.


It's really up to the fans to demand it. He complains all the time about not being able to wrestle. The fans have enough power to force WWE's hand but they don't seem interested in doing so.


----------



## imthegame19

Miz was on fire, great stuff!


----------



## MajinTrunks

Bryan: "I can't or they wont let me? We'll see in a year and a half and see what happens" :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer

ItsaNewDay said:


> The matches on paper may not be what I wanted.
> 
> But the Miz's promo right now, the Styles Segment with Shane, The Orton Wyatt segment last week. Baron and Ambrose segment, so freaking good.


SDL >>>>>> RAW


----------



## The Boy Wonder

If Bryan is able to have one more match who should he put over?

• Zayn
• Cesaro
• Nakamura
• Neville

Or should he go over someone?


----------



## Joe88

TD Stinger said:


> "Well see in a year and a half if they let me wrestle again."
> 
> Shit, Bryan just gives no fucks at this point does he.


What are they going to do fire him. It's hilarious, unless his wife really convinces him not to do it because of their child, he will probably be working the dome show Jan 4th 2019.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's really up to the fans to demand it. He complains all the time about not being able to wrestle. The fans have enough power to force WWE's hand but they don't seem interested in doing so.


??????

What are you on about? The fans can do whatever they want. But WWE is not going to put someone in the ring they believe to be a liability due to his health.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Joe88 said:


> What are they going to do fire him. It's hilarious, unless his wife really convinces him not to do it because of their child, he will probably be working the dome show Jan 4th 2019.


If there was even the smallest chance of that happening I'd swim to Japan to see that shit live.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

I doubt the WWE will ever clear Bryan to wrestle again...for them at least. If he wants to go elsewhere when his contract is up, that's up to him.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

TD Stinger said:


> ??????
> 
> What are you on about? The fans can do whatever they want. *But WWE is not going to put someone in the ring they believe to be a liability due to his health.*


Then there's really no reason for Bryan to talk about it then. He does this a lot and it just riles the fans up. It just plays into this idea that WWE is always trying to hold Daniel Bryan back. He called Miz a WWE shill tonight. Danielson is clearly not a shill for the company. One could make the argument that he hates the company he works for. So if you're WWE would you really let a guy wrestle one more match who could potentially sue you for concussion trauma? It's easy to say Danielson would never do that. But I'm sure Vince thought a lot of guys suing him currently would never come at him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

The Boy Wonder said:


> Then there's really no reason for Bryan to talk about it then. He does this a lot and it just riles the fans up. It just plays into this idea that WWE is always trying to hold Daniel Bryan back. He called Miz a WWE shill tonight. Danielson is clearly not a shill for the company. One could make the argument that he hates the company he works for. So if you're WWE would you really let a guy wrestle one more match who could potentially sue you for concussion trauma? It's easy to say Danielson would never do that. But I'm sure Vince thought a lot of guys suing him currently would never come at him.


I don't think you have to worry about Daniel Bryan ever wrestling for WWE again. If he ever does it would be for NJPW bub. BTW most guys that came up the way Bryan did suffer for not being a WWE shill. Being a WWE shill is want makes up the top guy in the company.


----------



## AllenNoah

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Bryan is able to have one more match who should he put over?
> 
> • Zayn
> • Cesaro
> • Nakamura
> • Neville
> 
> Or should he go over someone?


Nakamura. Guy said shortly before joining that Bryan is his dream opponent and it would be an amazing debut or just plan match at a ppv.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't think you have to worry about Daniel Bryan ever wrestling for WWE again. If he ever does it would be for NJPW bub. BTW most guys that came up the way Bryan did suffer for not being a WWE shill. Being a WWE shill is want makes up the top guy in the company.


He makes it sound like it's such a horrible thing to respect the company that signs your checks. AJ Styles could be deemed a WWE shill. He's always doing real interviews promoting the company, putting non darlings over (Cena, Reigns) and overall speaking glowingly about the WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Boy Wonder said:


> Then there's really no reason for Bryan to talk about it then. He does this a lot and it just riles the fans up. It just plays into this idea that WWE is always trying to hold Daniel Bryan back. He called Miz a WWE shill tonight. Danielson is clearly not a shill for the company. One could make the argument that he hates the company he works for. So if you're WWE would you really let a guy wrestle one more match who could potentially sue you for concussion trauma? It's easy to say Danielson would never do that. But I'm sure Vince thought a lot of guys suing him currently would never come at him.


I’m not saying I agree with Bryan’s stance, first off.

And second, let me reply to your first post. “The fans don’t seem interested in doing so.” That’s because the fans, the rational ones at least, want the guy to live a healthy life, injury free life. I would love to see him wrestle again. But I’m not going to campaign for it because I just want him to live a healthy life.

You saying the fans “aren’t interested” is just a boneheaded comment and you know it.

Bryan is a man who has been cleared by several other doctors to do what he loves but not by the one that counts. He had to stop what he loved doing because of their orders because of they believe is best for him and their business. Is there bitterness there? Is there disdain for the company? Of course there is, whether it’s misguided or not.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

The Boy Wonder said:


> He makes it sound like it's such a horrible thing to respect the company that signs your checks. AJ Styles could be deemed a WWE shill. He's always doing real interviews promoting the company, putting non darlings over (Cena, Reigns) and overall speaking glowingly about the WWE.


You know why? WWE paid AJ Styles good money to come to WWE. If AJ was ever done wrong he has a spot waiting for him back in NJPW. Guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk have a right to be angry with WWE because the company never believed they could be main event stars and in Bryan's case the company forced him into retirement even if its the right call they will never clear him because of the seizures and/or they might think he could end up the same way Benoit ended up. 

If Bryan wants to take that risk the only door that would be open for him would be NJPW so don't get bent out of shape because their is zero chance WWE will ever clear him so you won't have to see him wrestle.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

wow! DB might wrestle again..is he leaving? whats going on?


----------



## Mox Girl

Did they mention Dean on Talking Smack at all? I don't watch it.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did they mention Dean on Talking Smack at all? I don't watch it.


They mentioned broken ribs and Ambrose spitting up blood, but nothing new. Renee said she'd be checking on him after TS.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did they mention Dean on Talking Smack at all? I don't watch it.


Not that I recall much, but they did give Dean some sympathy from that brutal forklift attack. I think they apologized to the WWE Universe for the violent actions from Baron Corbin, and mentioned how Dean is trying to recover from his injuries.


----------



## imthegame19

The Traditionalist said:


> They mentioned broken ribs and Ambrose spitting up blood, but nothing new. Renee said she'd be checking on him after TS.


Yeah and Daniel Bryan talked about how tough and durable Dean is. On WWE.com they did a update though....




> Update: While en route to the medical facility, Ambrose reportedly jumped out of the vehicle and started heading back to the arena on foot.



So I expect Ambrose ribs all taped up next week. But he clearly is going to be on the show still. Not out with a injury.


----------



## Mox Girl

I laughed when I read that Dean jumped out of the ambulance. Typical Dean, he's done that before :lol

One of my friends is adamant Dean is injured and won't be at Mania :lmao I just spent literally half an hour trying to convince him that it's part of the storyline, lol.

But they better not keep him off for a storyline "injury" right before Mania, that would be fucking stupid.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Ambrose Girl said:


> I laughed when I read that Dean jumped out of the ambulance. Typical Dean, he's done that before :lol
> 
> One of my friends is adamant Dean is injured and won't be at Mania :lmao I just spent literally half an hour trying to convince him that it's part of the storyline, lol.
> 
> But they better not keep him off for a storyline "injury" right before Mania, that would be fucking stupid.


Just show him the giant, obvious block of wood put there to prevent the forklift tines from descending the entire way.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mister Abigail said:


> Just show him the giant, obvious block of wood put there to prevent the forklift tines from descending the entire way.


LOL yup. It's like "yes they're going to let Corbin almost murder Dean by actually squashing him with a fucking forklift" :lol


----------



## kristie wilson

here'a proof that dean came back:

https://twitter.com/BrockLesnarGuy/status/839335474795794434


----------



## Mox Girl

Kristie Wilson said:


> here'a proof that dean came back:
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrockLesnarGuy/status/839335474795794434


LMAO if my friend says Dean is injured again, I'm just gonna show him that :lol


----------



## Mister Abigail

I should get bonus points for the word 'tine'.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kristie Wilson said:


> here'a proof that dean came back:
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrockLesnarGuy/status/839335474795794434


John Cena/Dean Ambrose vs The Miz/Baron Corbin next week on Smackdown Live confirmed? :cena4


----------



## kristie wilson

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO if my friend says Dean is injured again, I'm just gonna show him that :lol


do it! :lol


----------



## zkorejo

Wow Miz really nailed it on Talking Smack. He left DB speechless because there is no rebuttal to what he said. Everything he said sounded true and straight from the heart. Amazing promo by Miz yet again.


----------



## wwe9391

"Well see in a year and a half if they let me wrestle again."

This is what i have been saying all along. Bryan is letting that contract tick away. Once is up WWE is gonna have a sticky situation on their hands. Let Bryan wrestle again or let him go to NJPW and take the chance it he doesnt blow up big there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That Miz promo should have been cut on TV. Even though it picks at a string that shouldn't be picked at, but Cena started that. But if Cena's just going to pigeon hole Miz as a copycat, then Miz's rebuttal proving why Cena's statement was so dumb should be seen by all.


----------



## volde

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That Miz promo should have been cut on TV. Even though it picks at a string that shouldn't be picked at, but Cena started that. But if Cena's just going to pigeon hole Miz as a copycat, then Miz's rebuttal proving why Cena's statement was so dumb should be seen by all.


I hope they'll replay it next week. In the past they have done it few times for segments that were relevant so why not now?


----------



## AllenNoah

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL yup. It's like "yes they're going to let Corbin almost murder Dean by actually squashing him with a fucking forklift" :lol


If only your friend was there when Bradshaw tried to run over John Cena. I'd imagine the reaction'd be brilliant.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lol Miz is an ass :lol


----------



## Martins

Miz is the fucking God of Talking Smack. This motherfucker just shits on Bryan and Cena like nobody's business and puts himself over without a care in the world, I love it :lmao


----------



## dashing_man

Miz is reaching that another level in his career, so happy for him 

felt like listening to CM Punk's pipebombs :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm going to say it: In the space of two promos from the Miz I'm already more invested in this match than I am in the RAW main event of Lesnar vs Goldberg.


----------



## Erik.

Literally skipped all the way through the show until the AJ Styles segment.

Man that was fucking awesome. That is the right blend of blurring the lines right there. Fantastic from everyone involved from AJ to Shane to even Road Dogg. Real great stuff. I am glad they showed that and I hope they show it again next week on Smackdown too. Seriously, THAT got me pumped for a match between the two.

The Miz promo was awesome. I guess they couldn't really bring up that the FU (or the AA as it's now called) was a rip off from the F5 when Cena was feuding with Brock Lesnar, the moves even fucking look similar until the end, but good choice with Tommy Dreamer too. The Miz mimicking Cena in robot form was surely a nod to the Prototype days? :lol :lol - Damn, Miz went in :lol "You want to be a wrestler, but you can't because of your head" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JTB33b

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm going to say it: In the space of two promos from the Miz I'm already more invested in this match than I am in the RAW main event of Lesnar vs Goldberg.


And that Miz Promo is going to be longer than the Goldberg/Brock WM match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Oh was that suppose to be a big time promo by Miz on there? Because Bryan had answers for every single thing he said, so Miz just tried to talk over him and cut him off. And insulting Bryan because he can't wrestle anymore? Thats something they should probably not bring up so much, because we all know Bryan has those issues because he put on years of hard hitting matches on the indy scene. So Miz bringing it up is pretty weak. Because as Bryan mentioned before Miz wrestles like a coward so there is less chance he gets injured. That and he does movies and gets months off at a time when everyone else is busting there ass.


----------



## DammitChrist

Natalya: "You beat a woman who had food poisoning tonight. That's why you beat me."

Becky Lynch: "Sure, ok. Well, that explains the smell."

Savage :lmao


----------



## starsfan24

Oh my God Alexa :mark:

Also enjoyed Becky's Snakes on a Plane reference. Very solid.


----------



## Mordecay

Even Talking Smack is bad today, that womens segment was horrible, I hope Becky didn't come with those jokes by herself, they were so bad


----------



## JC00

"I was actually starting to tolerate you Renee, so that's done"


----------



## JDP2016

The women acted like a bunch of high school girls tonight. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1

Bliss was awesome on Talking Smack. Girl can run her mouth :lol. And that's it really for the SD woman's roster today.


----------



## JDP2016

And why the fuck was Becky cracking jokes while standing next to Mickie and Nattie after all the stuff they've done to her? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Whose dumb idea was it to have all the women on at once like that? They just came across as a bunch of dumb teenage brats. Even ALexa did, despite her getting a pass for her terribleness in that segment from her fans. It was just such a train wreck. And Becky needs to drop the stupid jokes. And why were Natiie, Becky and Mickie laughing it up together? So terrible. Just kill the SDL Womens Division with fire already.


----------



## Not Lying

I mean I didn't mind the women's dialogue, but what bugged me was Carmella attacking Nattie and Becky on SD, and not 2h later they were standing 2 feet away from each-other just shit-talking.


----------



## Strategize

Talking smack is awesome, but this was an example of just shattering the illusion. 

Who's bright idea was it to put all the women on at once? You can blatantly tell they're all friends trying to sound like they dislike each other.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That women's segment was literally the WOAT Talking Smack segment.


----------



## Asuka842

•Daniel Bryan “A large portion of our fans dislike AJ.” Yeah no Daniel, the crowd is never going to boo Styles, well ever. But especially when he really is the conspiracy victim he claims to be. They literally boo Daniel Bryan’s decision to fire Styles.


----------



## JC00

I thought the segment was fine. Especially after Alexa said "all this chaos is on you Daniel". It was someone acknowledging that the segment was a bit of clusterfuck. Which means that's how it was supposed to come off.


----------



## volde

Probably weakest episode since this show started.


----------



## Asuka842

Why is it necessary to put all of the women in the same segment. I mean you're already cramming most of them into the same Mania match. How about letting them get some solo time to further flesh out their characters? Oh and not make it obvious that they all like each other, but are pretending like they don't.


----------



## JC00

Asuka842 said:


> Why is it necessary to put all of the women in the same segment. I mean you're already cramming most of them into the same Mania match. How about letting them get some solo time to further flesh out their characters? Oh and not make it obvious that they all like each other, but are pretending like they don't.


Well that wasn't the point of that segment. The point was that Bryan turn the women's division into chaos making that match. 


As for 



Asuka842 said:


> Oh and not make it obvious that they all like each other, but are pretending like they don't.



Well you can't really complain about this when the top babyface of the company Becky is posting pictures on social media of her and Raw's biggest heel Charlotte being besties.


----------



## Asuka842

There's a difference between social media pics that only a small fraction of the audience sees anyway, and a program that WWE ITSELF puts on. One is FAR worse than the other.

Also the "Daniel Bryan turned things into chaos" thing is a really stupid and pointless idea.


----------



## Acezwicker

The women's segment went the wrong way, instead of devolving into chaos, it went straight to cattiness. It's amazing how the division went downhill the second Naomi won the title with no build.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Usos just said Bullet Club instead of the Club, lol.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan was watching Mella and Ellsworth. Then said he took it right in the face and rubbed his forehead. Renee bust out laughing and said stop it, we can't ... oh so clever Paige facial reference


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Tex Ferguson reference :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

/Bryan just said how bout them hold harmless agreements from last night .. poor xavier and lol paige


----------



## Mordecay

Unlike other times Cena has been on Talking Smack where he has been great, I felt like he was just rambling and Nikki is just so unlikeable. Usos were awesome and DB talking about the womens segment was just great


----------



## Donnie

Cena quoting the BEST wrestler of all time









"you'll be looking up at the lights cowboy"


----------



## Mordecay

My english isn't that good, so what does "hold harmless agreement" mean and why is it considered a shot to Paige and Xavier?


----------



## kpenders

Cena is still upset that he's irrelevant outside of WWE and Nikki is insecure because without Cena her fat ass would be on Pornhub #facts


----------



## DGenerationMC

Donnie said:


> *the BEST wrestler of all time *


Fixed.


----------



## wwetna1

kpenders said:


> Cena is still upset that he's irrelevant outside of WWE and Nikki is insecure because without Cena her fat ass would be on Pornhub #facts


Niki had a contract to play professional soccer before Brie brought her to the diva search. She was a varsity soccer, softball, and volleyball player. Brie was just a cheerleader.

And again you don't work the most dates for 3 straight years in the ring like Brie and Nikki did while granting the most wishes, generating the most female revenue, and doing the most or/ambassador stuff if you don't work hard.

Every guy and girl has the same 24 hours but most don't want to grind like Cena or the The Bellas. People will say but in the ring, yet fail to realize that doesn't matter if you don't take the time to promote your product and not screw up while also handling that aspect


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Cena was super robotic in that promo. Very much just going through the motions.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

D-Bry's rap with the Uso's :ha :ha


----------



## SAMCRO

Is it just me or do the Uso's transform into faces whenever they go on Talking Smack? They're supposed to be these thugged out heels who jump dudes and take their knee out trying to end their career, but on Talking Smack they get on there joking around with Daniel Bryan, laughing and acting like faces. They just come across as different people on SDL than on Talking Smack.


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Is it just me or do the Uso's transform into faces whenever they go on Talking Smack? They're supposed to be these thugged out heels who jump dudes and take their knee out trying to end their career, but on Talking Smack they get on there joking around with Daniel Bryan, laughing and acting like faces. They just come across as different people on SDL than on Talking Smack.


I like the way Heel Usos are.

Because, they're not "fuck everyone" heels. They're thugs, they fight dirty, and don't give a shit about anyone, but if you're cool with them and you're not gonna get in their way, then you'll be okay. I think that's the best way to describe them as heels


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Mugging of Cena said:


> Cena was super robotic in that promo. Very much just going through the motions.


Looks like the Miz's robotic impression of him is pretty on the money.


----------



## Cliffy

Cena looked legit SHOOK

Half expected him to burst into tears

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS

TD Stinger said:


> The Usos just said Bullet Club instead of the Club, lol.


I had to rewind it twice to make sure I heard that correctly :lol. Amazing


----------



## OptionZero

sailord said:


> I like the way Heel Usos are.
> 
> Because, they're not "fuck everyone" heels. They're thugs, they fight dirty, and don't give a shit about anyone, but if you're cool with them and you're not gonna get in their way, then you'll be okay. I think that's the best way to describe them as heels


This. I love their brand of heel work, it's fresh and unique, and they're basically limitless balls of energy. the real HYPE bros, lol.

Usos v Bullet Club. Do it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw, Daniel Bryan sending his condolences to Jim Ross and his family for their loss to kick off the show. 

What a class act he is


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bryan didn't really just pose the following question to Styles. Please tell me I was hearing things. 

"It felt like you think that Shane McMahon doesn't belong in the same ring as you. Do you really think that?"

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Is WWE that dumb and shortsighted to actually believe that can swoon the casual fan in thinking that Shane McMahon has these assumed "tricks" by continuing to suggest he hung with Angle, Taker and whoever else... when each of those matches weren't a TRADITIONAL. WRESTLING. MATCH. 

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mordecay

"The big hog was wearing sweat pants because the big hog can't be contained"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That Corbin/Ambrose segment was so bad because of Dean. I hate that shit some guys/gals do where they just try to act cool when their opponent is talking and just undermine and no sell the promo. If Dean doesn't care about what Corbin is saying then why should we the fans? The segment was so much better when Dean was talking solely because Corbin did his job properly and sold Deans promo, and sold that what was being said mattered, Dean didn't. Dean undermined everything Baron said, which is the stupidest thing a wrestler can do.


----------



## volde

Yeah, I just don't follow these sort of promos. Corbin was getting upper hand this entire feud and talks about how he is going to finish the job at WM and Dean is pretty much "lol, don't care".


----------



## Empress

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That Corbin/Ambrose segment was so bad because of Dean. I hate that shit some guys/gals do where they just try to act cool when their opponent is talking and just undermine and no sell the promo. If Dean doesn't care about what Corbin is saying then why should we the fans? The segment was so much better when Dean was talking solely because Corbin did his job properly and sold Deans promo, and sold that what was being said mattered, Dean didn't. Dean undermined everything Baron said, which is the stupidest thing a wrestler can do.


I just watched that segment and it was so awful! 

This is the problem I have with Dean. When he doesn't care, it clearly shows. He's clearly going through the motions but Wrestlemania is the biggest show of the year. Show some damn emotion. Unlike Joe, Sami and the female talents on SD, he's actually going to be on the main card. I'm sorry it's not being hyped up like a big deal but it's obvious he has no intention of even trying to steal the show. I felt bad that he was kept off the go home SD show but this segment killed my interest.

"You shut up"/ "no you shut up" was so cringe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Empress said:


> I just watched that segment and it was so awful!
> 
> This is the problem I have with Dean. When he doesn't care, it clearly shows. He's clearly going through the motions but Wrestlemania is the biggest show of the year. Show some damn emotion. Unlike Joe, Sami and the female talents on SD, he's actually going to be on the main card. I'm sorry it's not being hyped up like a big deal but it's obvious he has no intention of even trying to steal the show. I felt bad that he was kept off the go home SD show but this segment killed my interest.
> 
> "You shut up"/ "no you shut up" was so cringe.


Agreed, 100% I like Dean when he's focused and passionate. But when he's not he's pretty hard to watch, and thats ridiculous really when you consider how heavily featured/pushed he has been for his entire WWE run, right from day one. Yet if he's not into something he doesn't really try. 

I dont mean to keep bringing Miz into these topics, but its part of what makes me such a fan of the guy. He's been misused and shat on for so long, yet every single time he's given an opportunity, even a small one he puts everything into it. Its the same with guys like Zayn as well, not as badly used as Miz was, but still an underutilised talent, but one who busts his ass everytime. Dean feels spoiled, like he's given so much that he doesn't bother trying when he's not loving his feud or whatever else, and thats a huge disservice to his opponent. For a young guy (career wise) like Corbin working with a guy like Ambrose can be a big deal towards establishing him and go towards how the company see's him. Dean can hurt that if he's not pulling his weight.


----------



## JustAName

After Lesnar last year not doing shit for him and being booked in a way beneath him spot this year, I can somewhat understand the lack of motivation and giving a fuck, BUT this should drive him to WANTING to prove people wrong. He should prove to them that they are making a huge fucking mistake by making this into the best it can be and make every effort possible to steal the show and shove it down their throats.

In a lot of ways this doesn't make sense because he didn't strike me as the type that gives up and gets careless this easily, but maybe he has just reached his limit of bullshit he feels he had to deal with. He may or may not feel entitled to more and some can argue rightfully so, but at this point the best he can do for himself is to make the best out of what he has been given.

The way this has been going, Ambrose has looked weak but completely no selling that Corbin is a legit threat which to me, unless the match is really good, Corbin is gonna suffer hard from anything except winning the belt. I am not a big fan of Corbin, but I see potential in him and I hope Ambrose gets his shit together come Mania and puts on a A+ effort for the show and for himself


----------



## Empress

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Agreed, 100% I like Dean when he's focused and passionate. But when he's not he's pretty hard to watch, and thats ridiculous really when you consider how heavily featured/pushed he has been for his entire WWE run, right from day one. Yet if he's not into something he doesn't really try.
> 
> *I dont mean to keep bringing Miz into these topics, but its part of what makes me such a fan of the guy. He's been misused and shat on for so long, yet every single time he's given an opportunity, even a small one he puts everything into it. *Its the same with guys like Zayn as well, not as badly used as Miz was, but still an underutilised talent, but one who busts his ass everytime. Dean feels spoiled, like he's given so much that he doesn't bother trying when he's not loving his feud or whatever else, and thats a huge disservice to his opponent. For a young guy (career wise) like Corbin working with a guy like Ambrose can be a big deal towards establishing him and go towards how the company see's him. Dean can hurt that if he's not pulling his weight.


:clap :clap :clap

I'm not able to rep you but this so much!

There's a reason I reserve the utmost respect for Miz. He's not one of the chosen ones, but he puts his entire conviction and sheer force of will into his feuds, promos and segments. He makes it all feel important even when the WWE doesn't. That's why I don't accept the argument that going through the motions is alright because the booking isn't there for the talents. That's only acceptable in small doses. Dean Ambrose goes through the motions every couple of months. It's not the evil Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and WWE holding him back. It's him. The guy who swears he's Vince's favorite just clocks in and out like it's any other day during Mania season. Miz is an example of someone who has been pushed down the card, hazed backstage, credibility questioned and he still brings it. Miz helped turn a mixed tag match into one I'm really looking forward to. 

Baron/Miz for the IC belt could be a good feud.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Empress said:


> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> I'm not able to rep you but this so much!
> 
> There's a reason I reserve the utmost respect for Miz. He's not one of the chosen ones, but he puts his entire conviction and sheer force of will into his feuds, promos and segments. He makes it all feel important even when the WWE doesn't. That's why I don't accept the argument that going through the motions is alright because the booking isn't there for the talents. That's only acceptable in small doses. Dean Ambrose goes through the motions every couple of months. It's not the evil Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and WWE holding him back. It's him. The guy who swears he's Vince's favorite just clocks in and out like it's any other day during Mania season. Miz is an example of someone who has been pushed down the card, hazed backstage, credibility questioned and he still brings it. Miz helped turn a mixed tag match into one I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Baron/Miz for the IC belt could be a good feud.


So true, every word. Its like you look at what Miz has done with these Total Bellas segments. You look at that on paper, and its stupid yet he's made gold out of it. He's given 100% and made them into fantastic segments, that have in turn won people over in regards to this feud. A feud/match that was almost universally shat on now has a lot of people interested in it because Miz has delivered to such a high level. Its even more impressive when as you said you consider everything Miz has had to go through yet none of it has damaged his passion. Fairly enough guys like Rhodes and Barrett, etc. have tapped out, but Miz endured it all and having the consensus opinion be that he's not good enough to be a pretend fighter and just kept at it, just waiting till he gets a chance. I can imagine Ambrose in the same situation just losing interest and half assing it, these segments with Dean instead of Miz would be a car crash.

A devoted and talented wrestler can make absolutely anything work, and Ambrose can at times, but yeah he just also has the habit of going through the motions every few months.

A heel v heel, Miz v Corbin feud could genuinely be a lot of fun.


----------



## Crasp

That Corbin/Ambrose segment didn't bother me that much. I like the fact that Ambrose isn't taking Corbin seriously, because Dean _is_ going to lose to him. It leaves them somewhere to go when they inevitably stretch the feud out for a few months.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Crasp said:


> That Corbin/Ambrose segment didn't bother me that much. I like the fact that Ambrose isn't taking Corbin seriously, because Dean _is_ going to lose to him. It leaves them somewhere to go when they inevitably stretch the feud out for a few months.


I feel like thats a cop out, going with "I took you lightly". All that does is completely undermine the guy who won. There's no harm in having Corbin simply beat the shit out of Ambrose and win.


----------



## Mordecay

Talking Smack without DB <<<<<<<

It was a boring edition of Talking Smack, just like SD. Naomi and Tye are not the best promos and they were a bit cringey. Usos did fine, but it wasn't as good as when they are next to DB


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at KO almost talking about the marriage between Dean and Renee

KO will sure be the new Miz on Talking Smack, I can feel it wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## The High King

Owens was funny as fuck on Talking Smack


----------



## TD Stinger

Owens always has that awkward but deadly tone in his voice. One of the things that makes him, well, him.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Owens on Talking Smack is going to be a beautiful thing from now on. I love his thinly veiled passive aggression. One of my favourite parts of his character is how he goes from making playful passive aggressive jabs to full on psychopath mode at the drop of a hat.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mordecay said:


> Lol at KO almost talking about the marriage between Dean and Renee


I'm a little behind but she looked majorly pissed :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Kevin Owens: "but you know, you didn't draft me over to Smackdown the first time so that I can provide money and food for my family; but hey, it's cool." :lol


----------



## Gn1212

This Talking Smack was great.
Ziggler great as per, Jinder showed some character and KO made a prick out of himself like he is supposed too.


----------



## volde

Owens killed it.


----------



## JustAName

I love this show so much


----------



## MajinTrunks

Just watched last nights episode... I LOVE how uncomftrable KO made that ending segment feel. Maybe it's all just in my head, but I could feel the air just get sucked right out of that place, I loved it. Especially that line at the end "... I have a little girl, she just turned 3 and a half. And a son to, he's 9. Of course you knew that. But you didn't care about that when you didn't draft me to Smackdown live so I could provide for them."


----------



## HiddenFlaw

i dont like clean shaven owens


----------



## Kratosx23

MajinTrunks said:


> Just watched last nights episode... I LOVE how uncomftrable KO made that ending segment feel. Maybe it's all just in my head, but I could feel the air just get sucked right out of that place, I loved it. Especially that line at the end "... I have a little girl, she just turned 3 and a half. And a son to, he's 9. Of course you knew that. But you didn't care about that when you didn't draft me to Smackdown live so I could provide for them."


I was going to talk about this. He was so condescending, he made them so uncomfortable. I laughed SO hard, I can't even tell you. "you didn't draft me to SmackDown so I could provide for them" nearly broke me. He's the GOAT. Him on Talking Smack every week (hopefully) is going to be the highlight of WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know when Jinder was on Talking Smack that was really one of the first times i actually gave a shit about him and got interested in his character. He came off really comfortable and natural on there, he kinda stayed in character but showed he can be a nice guy too, its the first time he came off as an actual person instead of a worthless jobber.

If they let the guy talk more often and show that he's more than just a pissed off jobber i'd be all for a midcard push for Jinder, perhaps an IC Title run.


----------



## M.R.K

Another good episode. 

Ziggler deserve another push. I mean, he could even very well be a transitional WWE champion. Now the thing is, he himself know that he is stuck on this role of glorified enhancement talent and his legit disappointment is pretty much shown when he's getting real on this show. For instance, the lack of confidence was clear when he was talking about his feud with Nakamura. He was like, maybe we might main event SD, or maybe get featured in a PPV so that people have to pay to see NAKAMURA..and then he corrects it to "oh yea, to see me as well" or something. Again, he was like, he might defeat Nakamura or might lose. Wtf. Like, he's being too genuine lol. The positive I found from his promo was that, it looks like he genuinely wants to improve the product and he indeed wants to put in a lot of effort into that. I hope Ziggler gets his well deserved chance. 

And wow, it's freshening to see Jinder talk like that and he was veryyy comfortable in speaking up his mind. If given chance, he could be a great addition to the mid card. 

And Owens. God. It felt like Owens is the darker replacement to The Miz for Talking Smack. He just killed it like expected.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KO :mark:


----------



## Erik.

Just watched the show, enjoyable as always.

- Ziggler really goes off character in Talking Smack and I don't really like it. I'm not sure what he is actually trying to portray at the moment. He was mentioning how he enjoys beating guys that everyone likes but really, that's it? 

- Mahal was excellent by the way. Very comfortable, love that they're discussing how hard working he is. I gained an all new respect when I found out Mahal gave up alcohol and wanted to better himself, shows a real will and determination. It is just a shame that they'll build him up and use him as an enhancement talent for someone like Mojo Rawley who is worse in every way.

- Owens was FANTASTIC. Absolutely brilliant character right now. He'll decimate Jericho and write him off television and then he'll come back and be the face of America. You can just tell it's going to be an awesome gimmick. It's a shame it's likely going to be short lived with him now feuding with AJ Styles though. I'd have LOVED to see Kevin Owens turn it into the Canadian Title :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Boring Talking Smack to cap off a boring Smackdown.


----------



## wwetna1

Really liked the Colon speech. They did great out there. First real promo time they have ever got where they aren't told to sell some bs or be matadores. I got a Uso vibe from them


----------



## Mr.S

Incredibly boring Talking Smack without Bryan. But god Charlotte was horrible, she is totally clueless outside of scripted promos. It is sad that they don't appreciate Becky more who is by far the best talent of her generation !


----------



## volde

Jinder had another solid promo in a row. 
Primo/Epico, nothing special, but at the same time it worked and made sense. AA really need to improve their work or they are at risk of being third team on a very terrible tag team division. 
Segment with Charllote was a bit too short I think and rather plain.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know when Jinder was on Talking Smack that was really one of the first times i actually gave a shit about him and got interested in his character. He came off really comfortable and natural on there, he kinda stayed in character but showed he can be a nice guy too, its the first time he came off as an actual person instead of a worthless jobber.
> 
> If they let the guy talk more often and show that he's more than just a pissed off jobber i'd be all for a midcard push for Jinder, perhaps an IC Title run.



Wow you got your wish, and then some :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deoxys

I think that was the shortest Talking Smack episode ever, they really whizzed through their guests. Jinder was ok, I preferred his promo last week but he was solid here, I wish they had pressed him more about the Bollywood Boys, I heard Renee try too but Shane cut her off for some reason.

I really liked the Colons, they came off great, thank god they are leaving the travel agent gimmick behind them.

Charlotte surprised me, I thought she would be able to shine on this show and show off what she could do unscripted... turns out she can't do a lot xD I wonder if she was meant to go longer and that was why the show was shorter than usual.


----------



## JDP2016

I wish someone asked Charlotte to cut an impromptu promo on Naomi.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate

WWE taking away Dean Ambrose and The Miz from Smackdown is going to crush talking smack imo

Unless Owens, Cena (when he comes back) New Day (maybe) Zayn and Rusev really step up.


----------



## ceeder

RIP this show without The Miz.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol how could Renee actually say the tag division on SDL is great and has alot of depth with a straight face? I literally laughed out loud when i heard her say that, SDL has THE WORST tag division on any wrestling show right now, even Raw's is better. These fuckers are delusional, wont even admit the tag division has been underwhelming and needs to be rejuvenated and get more focus.

"oh the tag division is awesome here, even though our tag champs aren't on the show most of the time and American Alpha make an appearance once a month oh and most of the teams are guys like Breezango and Ascension".


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Lol how could Renee actually say the tag division on SDL is great and has alot of depth with a straight face? I literally laughed out loud when i heard her say that, SDL has THE WORST tag division on any wrestling show right now, even Raw's is better. These fuckers are delusional, wont even admit the tag division has been underwhelming and needs to be rejuvenated and get more focus.
> 
> "oh the tag division is awesome here, even though our tag champs aren't on the show most of the time and American Alpha make an appearance once a month oh and most of the teams are guys like Breezango and Ascension".


Hardys > New Day > Usos > Cesaro/Sheamus > Club

Revival and Alpha both get no pop

The Colons being the Colons could actually work since it hasn't been genuinely done before. I think Enzo and Cass are more charismatic but they aren't better in the ring than Primo and Epico


----------



## DammitChrist

(commenting on JBL's hair) "That's as real as the streets" 

- Fandango 2017 :lmao


----------



## DWils

Uh oh....Becky just said "they've gotten pushes". Vince isn't gonna like that.


----------



## DammitChrist

"I hope you'll sleep on a warm fluffy white cloud of my conscience" - Becky Lynch 2017 :lol


----------



## Zigglerpops

I love an edgy Becky


----------



## Mordecay

I don't know if it was on purpose or not but JBL came across as such an asshole in this Talking Smack


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

For fucks sake can Sami not have to put over another "monster" rookie please?


----------



## DammitChrist

Mordecay said:


> I don't know if it was on purpose or not but JBL came across as such an asshole in this Talking Smack


On which part though? The part where he told Becky to "cheat cheat cheat," to "stab her best friends in the back," or to "break one of the rules at least?"


----------



## safc-scotty

There looked to be some force behind that push on the ref by Baron. He looked a bit concerned after he did it and I'm not sure that was in character (because it really wouldn't fit his character).


----------



## Rave Bunny

@DammitC :sashahi

_Talking Smack_ isn't the same without Shane McMahon, Daniel Bryan, The Miz & Maryse, Alexa Bliss, etc. And fuck off, JBL. :rude :Taylor

Honestly, I miss the "father and daughter" relationship between Bryan and Bliss the most...










:aj3


----------



## T-Viper

Dead. :laugh:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857121447524872194


----------



## 449

Breezango was hilarious


----------



## volde

Another brand, another opportunity for Zyan to job.


----------



## greasykid1

volde said:


> Another brand, another opportunity for Zyan to job.


Seems to be what he's good at.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Something tells me JBL doesn't like Sami in real life.


----------



## Mra22

:lol That Corbin beat down was so anti climatic.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Mra22 said:


> :lol That Corbin beat down was so anti climatic.


Everything Corbin does s mind numbingly dull as fucking dishwater. He could read the script of Deadpool 2 and make it ball achingly boring


----------



## Crasp

I know JBL's public enemy #1 right now, and justifiably so, but I have to admit I enjoyed him on TS last night. He's a lot better than Shane anyway. Still, not anywhere close to TS MVP GOAT Bryan.


----------



## AmWolves10

JokersLastLaugh said:


> For fucks sake can Sami not have to put over another "monster" rookie please?


Sami is the guy who loses to guys that loses to the top faces. He's pretty much at the bottom


----------



## Gn1212

Breeze and Sami didn't seem JBL's biggest fans. Especially Sami ignoring him made my day. He looked awkward as fuck.


----------



## sailord

What a great line from aj
Smackdown makes them, Raw takes them"


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ throwing that shade at Raw. "We make stars, Raw takes stars."

Now, it's not necessarily true as Raw has made it's own fair share of stars between Strowman, Charlotte, etc. But still, love the fire.


----------



## imthegame19

TD Stinger said:


> AJ throwing that shade at Raw. "We make stars, Raw takes stars."
> 
> Now, it's not necessarily true as Raw has made it's own fair share of stars between Strowman, Charlotte, etc. But still, love the fire.


Yeah it has more to do with Raw getting the bigger stars in the draft. Considering they got Ambrose, Miz and Bray. Who's status have stayed the same going from Smackdown to Raw. While Smackdown got Owens and a bunch of guys who were jobbing recently on Raw in Zayn, Rusev and Mahal. Now attempting to repush and repackage those guys.


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty decent Talking Smack. AJ was great, the "Welcoming Comitee" was awful and KO was awesome as per usual. "Why did you let a blind person cut your hair?" He destroyed Renee with that


----------



## Donnie

AJ is just the best.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

That was AJ's best Talking Smack appearance yet. Any concerns about AJ being a milquetoast babyface have been alleviated. Loved him throwing shade at Raw as the face of Smackdown should.


----------



## YankBastard




----------



## Crasp

<_<

>_>


Did... Did you mean to post that in this thread?


----------



## Deoxys

What the hell did they do to Talking Smack? It's all just backstage interviews now? 

Not a fan.


----------



## M.R.K

Hope it's a one off thing for this week, being in UK.


----------



## V-Trigger

Hope that Bryan is back next week now that his daughter was born. I can't stand fucking JBL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Seriously, Bryan is leagues better than JBL.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm impressed with Eric Rowan right now. Why don't they usually let him do this? Poor Renee!

Yay Becky, Charlotte, and Naomi! I like Charlotte's shirt, it's cute. I want Becky to challenge for the title again.


----------



## safc-scotty

Erick Rowan stuff was fucking great :mark: 

You can tell that was all him as well, his videos on Twitter have a similar vibe.

Harper/Rowan should have a full on intense, personal feud. It's sad that things like Rowan's explanation as to why he's upset with Harper are not showcased on the main show.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Rowan was fucking amazing! Hope he gets an opportunity to showcase more of his character on the actual show instead of online...

Also hoping Harper gets a chance too. This feud could get interesting.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Absolutely loved Erick Rowan on Talking Smack. I'm happy that WWE seem to be finally letting him use his character he's been playing on Twitter, he's been working hard to get his new gimmick over but he really needs a wrestling platform to do it and WWE shouldn't restrict him because he was awesome on Talking Smack. The character is multi layered and I love it, his mood can change in an instant and that's really creepy, he can be a Jason Voorhees type psychopath or a chaotic clown. He's absolutely perfected his character and he's proving that he doesn't need The Wyatt Family anymore, he's perfectly capable of being a strong solo act. The promo was also great as Talking Smack isn't completely scripted like the weekly shows, Rowan was allowed to truly let loose unscripted with his new gimmick and I love it. 

I just hope WWE books Rowan and Harper properly now, they're both talented, Harper is an awesome wrestler and Rowan has never really had the chance to showcase his ability, to its fullest potential, he's a great brawler , they're both great at playing characters, they can both cut promos. As of right now I'm super happy that Rowan stayed on SmackDown away from Bray only because he wouldn't have had the chance to cut that promo and would just be the fall guy for Bray on RAW. It's time to let all the Wyatt members be on their own, Strowman has succeeded, Luke Harper will succeed in WWE if they let him, Rowan is showing how good he is, he just needs the creative team to take his ideas on board.


----------



## Crasp

BrotherNero said:


> Hope that Bryan is back next week now that his daughter was born. I can't stand fucking JBL.


I've never fucked JBL.


----------



## Flair Shot

That was by far the best thing they have ever done with Rowan. I hope that character continues to grow over the following weeks/months.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Loved Rowan, I also loved Charlottes face when Becky said Elsworth looked like ET & a thumb, You could tell she really wanted to laugh out loud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rowan was pretty damn good. Show more of that on SDL.


----------



## DammitChrist

I didn't realize how much I missed the New Day until now. Glad they're back now


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I know Brie just had a kid but is there any estimation on when Bryan comes back? I haven't been able to listen to Talking Smack since JBL started hosting it regularly. Even Shane is a poor substitute although not as obnoxious as JBL.


----------



## Nolo King

Oh gosh, please get Nakamura a manager..

This is unbearable. I can tell he COULD BE a good speaker, but the language barrier is hurting him.


----------



## The Figure 4

It was a fun interview and Nakamura is actually generally very fun to watch. He came across as very charismatic and very likable. People are way too hung up on the fact that he can't speak English the "proper" way. He was perfectly easy to comprehend. He hesitated here and there, but that's understandable. I liked his line about going to Home Depot and practicing on ladders.


----------



## Jay Valero

The Figure 4 said:


> It was a fun interview and Nakamura is actually generally very fun to watch. He came across as very charismatic and very likable. People are way too hung up on the fact that he can't speak English the "proper" way. He was perfectly easy to comprehend. He hesitated here and there, but that's understandable. I liked his line about going to Home Depot and practicing on ladders.


Exactly. He's not supposed to have perfect English ffs. People are dumb, just want to complain, or both.


----------



## The Figure 4

Jay Valero said:


> Exactly. He's not supposed to have perfect English ffs. People are dumb, just want to complain, or both.


Fortunately, the feedback I'm seeing elsewhere outside of Wrestling Forum for that segment is generally positive and everyone seems to have liked Nakamura here.


----------



## Zapato

Going surfing and buying snapbacks with Ellsworth won me over.


----------



## AmWolves10

i'm not a nakamura fan but he was okay on talking smack. his lack of english comprehension is notable though, renee asked him to describe his opponents in one word and he gave a fucking monologue about each one of them(except for Sami Zayn but nobody gives a shit about him lol)


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Solid heel promos on Talking Smack right now.


----------



## Catsaregreat

God damn that Jinder Mahal promo was boring as fuck. Dude needs to show some personality instead of saying the generic boring crap he did. Baron Corbin meanwhile shows up and cuts a great heel promo.


----------



## lagofala

I find it retarded that Ppl are trying to break Flair/Cena's 16 time record. It means you lost it 15 times dumbo.


----------



## ellthom

Talking smack was great


----------



## DammitChrist

(New Day laughs and makes fun of Renee for asking a silly question about what their game plan will be against the Usos)

Daniel Bryan: (to Renee Young) Ha! You asked a really dumb question! 

:lmao :lmao

Edit: WWEDads (featuring Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles) :lol


----------



## sailord

Db was great lol and the baby Convo he and aj had


----------



## Mordecay

God I missed Bryan, the show has a different vibe with him in it, because you never know what he might say.


----------



## Ace

Hints of AJ winning the US title and defending it against Nakamura at Summerslam?

Also, AJ wants to bring back the open challenge.

Wish the IC title was on SD, that way the match would make more sense.


----------



## sailord

Anyone else get the vibe that db wanted to say Hogan but was like i probably shouldn't go there lol


----------



## Irrelevant

I loved Carmella's fake crying about getting the briefcase taken from her. Really helped to sell her spoiled, entitled character. Bryan's stripping line was funny too :lol


----------



## JustAName

I found myself watching talking smack again, wonder why


----------



## Mordecay

KO trolling Renee

Independence Day reference

Daniel and Renee burying Great Balls of Fire

KO saying Vagina on tv

Best 5 minutes in WWE in a while :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Mordecay said:


> KO trolling Renee
> 
> Independence Day reference
> 
> Daniel and Renee burying Great Balls of Fire
> 
> KO saying Vagina on tv
> 
> Best 5 minutes in WWE in a while :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


All of that AND Kevin Owens repeatedly coming back to interrupt them :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

KO is already the greatest Talking Smack guest of all time.

This solidifies it. Because he's Kevin Owens.


----------



## LB1973

That was hysterical


----------



## DGenerationMC

Here comes the sequel :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Usos and DB on Talking Smack :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## DammitChrist

Sweet Beets is back!!!! :mark: :mark:

Daniel Bryan rapping :lmao :lmao


----------



## Thanks12

LOL Daniel.


----------



## LoveMyMoos

I watched for KO. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Mordecay

Carmella was kinda meh, but other than that awesome episode of Talking Smack.


----------



## JTB33b

LOL at KO burying Brock and still saying his squash match against Goldberg is a sore subject.


----------



## toontownman

Just give KO his own network show already. So much gold. 

Good to have DB back. Good Hi-jinx in general tonight.


----------



## Old School Icons

"The land of repeat opportunities" 

:Rollins so true


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

OMG Kevin Owens on Talking Smack was better than the entire past 2 Smackdown episodes.


----------



## 449

lol KO is amazing


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

Fantastic talking smack episode this week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SovereignVA

Okay, I'm sorry.

I fucking love Owens on Talking Smack :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri

Owens said vagina and got away with it! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Poyser

That episode was actually brilliant. Exactly the kinda shit that made the show a success to begin with. I kinda feel like they drafted really great improvisers to SDL with exactly this in mind :lol Just a shame they lost The Miz, could have been ever better.


----------



## JustAName

I absolutely love talking smack as long as Daniel Bryan is there, I have had an absence from it while he was gone, it just isn't the same. He gives it life and his interaction with guests is priceless and seem to bring the best out of close to everyone. Also love how he knocks the WWE for not being able to keep ellsworth out of the building and knocking GBOF, rapping, playing off of KO brilliantly and KO is just awesome and amazingly entertaining. He just can't be a baby face, he needs to talk smack (pun intended)


----------



## DammitChrist

A wiener-eating contest between AJ Styles and Kevin Owens :lmao

#AJStylesWienerEatingChallenge :lol


----------



## Mordecay

DB also focusing in the :focus video :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ES24

can they stop kissing naomi's ass every time she is on this show?


----------



## coreysamson

ES24 said:


> can they stop kissing naomi's ass every time she is on this show?


If I was Daniel Bryan or Renee Young I would kiss that ass every chance I get.


----------



## JTB33b

That burn by AJ.

" The only thing Owens is better than me at is eating"


----------

